# Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (56k go shoot yourself)



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

**THIS CAR IS SOLD**
Big Thanks to:

philipwight, broke_rado, and 1.billyT at dubsquared
Bill Schimmel at Schimmel Performance 
Chris Collier & Jeff Atwood at C2 motorsports
Issam Abed at INA Engineering
Underground VW Parts
Bryan Green (Weiss) at Summit Racing 
Setup:
Schimmel Performance 2.9L 24v VR6 BDF Shortblock
82.5mm JE Pistons (8.5:1 Compression)
Forged 4340 Connecting Rods 
3/8" ARP Rod Bolts
ARP Main Bolts
New Bearings
Assembled by the master himself Bill Schimmel
R32 Cylinder Head
R32 Fuel Rail
24v Throttle Body
Custom ARP Headstuds
630cc Tune by Jeff Atwood 
Modified C2 Motorsports 24v Turbo System
Precision BB SC61 (.68 A/R hotside) 
630cc Siemens Deka Fuel Injectors
MoTeC Fuel Injector Wiring Kit
Bosch R32 4bar FPR
Bosch 044 In-line Fuel Pump
C2 Turbo Exhaust Manifold
Tial 38mm Wastegate (spring ~ 1bar) 
Turbonetics "Godzilla" BOV
C2 3.5" Downpipe
Custom 3" Exhaust 
C2 'Custom' Short-Runner Intake Manifold
Garrett FMIC Core 24" x 8" x 3.5" 
2.5" Intercooler Piping
4" Intake w/MAF
Prologger o2 Wideband Control & Logger 
Autometer 30 PSI Mechanical Boost Gauge
MasonTech Billet Coolant Pipe
Metal-impeller Water Pump
Snow Stage 2 WaterMeth
Snow VC100 controller (25+psi application)
IE WaterMeth Throttle Body Nozzle Plate
02M 6-speed Manual Transmission
Bildon Motorsports | Spec Stage 3+ Clutch 
EIP | Fidanza 240mm Aluminum Flywheel 
R32 short shifter

Suspension
Density Line Motor Mounts 
B&G RS Coilovers
H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar
BFI Rear Upper Stress Bar
WRD Sway Bar End Links
WRD Lower Tie Bar
Tires
BF Goodrich Drag Radials (Front)
Federal Super Street 595s (Rear)
Videos
(First Start Up) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd01tD7sWVA
(Light Driving @ 1bar) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
(Dyno Video) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo
(2-resonator Exhaust) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gpg7Tw4HVw
(AfterBurners) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In8GCTbb140








Pump Gas Dyno
24.5 psi, 93 octane (non-VVT)








Bone Stock Dyno
173whp, 216wtq 








Media Coverage 








































Pictures


































































































































































































_Modified by Tom Long at 7:12 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

She hydrolocked back in April 2008, so I figured why not bullet proof the bottom-end. That way, I can at least feel more assured that this rebirth can maintain its longevity.
































Here she is today, notice the agressive stance


















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:11 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Bravo!
Keep it up, gona be one mean ass 24v when yer done..


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Amazing work, GL with the reassembly and power goals!


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

I demand regular updates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*





























































































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:35 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Nice !

BUT i think you have a 1.8T passenger side motor mouth








The one at 9 o clock in the motor mount picture.
Call the supplier and make fix that before droping in the engine



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:18 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp ([email protected])*

was just noticing that myself ... good lookin out!
Looks great man!! can't wait to see her come together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

excellent job. keeping an eye on this.
doing something very similar within the next few months, except with a 12v.
can't wait to see your progress


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

So I got a lot done today
First, when and picked up my cylinder head from John Day to take to Lord of the Ring Audi-VW, where the installation will be handled by *vdubspeed88*. 
Wouldn't trust anyone else other than someone who actually drives a VRT
















Don't mind the wifey's shoes























Immediately after I delivered the goods, vdubspeed88 begun to work his magic
































Everything that could be prone to failure is getting replaced.
definitely prudent IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but bad for the wallet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















New OEM Oil Pump 








































Raceware, you guys will notice the corner is missing a stud. Not pictured, we had to use a 11x1.50mm tap so it's actually on there, just didn't capture it on the digital camera.








































And finally, my ECU is departing to go visit *Jefnes3*
















More updates soon, thanks for stopping by!
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:47 PM 8-11-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:55 PM 8-11-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:57 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Let's race!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

nice.
ive been considering an 03 or 04 golf 24v.
i like the build quality and the O2M transmission.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Funny I say your block "In the process" at schimmels when i was there picking up some stuff a few weeks ago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

very nice build, looks exactly like my build last year, keep us all posted!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Finally!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Appreciate the heads-up on the motor mount, I knew there was a reason why I chose to post this in FI forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Feel free to throw out ideas, suggestions, feedback along the way. I'm still learning 


If you have time please measure piston dome with alcohol and see how much you can fit.

We had our JE made out to be 9.1:1 and they were 6.9:1









So check CR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Btw your hosting is blocked by my work computer so i cant see if the head is mounted in the last update


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BUT i think you have a 1.8T passenger side motor mouth








The one at 9 o clock in the motor mount picture.

He uses the L-brace from the stock R32 mount.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_What's up man, so I see Stephan's selling his VF setup. Is he going darkside or just back to drivability?

Wants to get a 4 door tdi golf







.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

this thing better get done soon so i can come drive it.. and eat chilis.


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (VReihen6)*









GD amazing tom, see you soon man!


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (zwirko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Guys what do you think? 4bar FPR? C2 Tunes are designed to run on 3bar FPR, let's here some of your thoughts on this issue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Guys what do you think? 4bar FPR? C2 Tunes are designed to run on 3bar FPR, let's here some of your thoughts on this issue? 


it will throw a code.
you add 15-17% fuel and ecu try to pull of max ~12%
Go with the FPR that they run or ask jeff to pull of atleast 10% fuel of his file and you can use the 4bar


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp ([email protected])*

Thanks Foffa, btw your car is nasty sick!
3rd gear and 130+mph trap in the quarter mile is fast in my books




_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:00 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Made some progress today, but still waiting on a lot of parts. Head gasket is mostly done and cylinder head is on the motor w/ raceware torqued down. 
Once all the replacement seals and one-time bolts come in, we'll be able to get the timing done. Hopefully soon (Crosses Fingers).
























Water pump w/metal impeller
















Shot of the intake valves, btw we're going with all new roller rocker arms. $20 a piece































Just curious, what would happen if we reversed the camshafts? Here you see the exhaust camshaft sitting on the intake side. 20whp gain?





















j/k









Just for fun, here's a size comparison of between 3 different turbochargers commonly used. From left to right:
K03 | T61 | GT42R































Hmm, what if we mounted the GT42R............................















Thanks for stopping by, more updates soon!



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:19 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I personally would have done an R32 head on the 2.8 block


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I'd love to see how it fits, cause last time I checked, they require different headstud sizes IIRC


Busted that myth....








Doesnt matter now though


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

yes the R head would have been a nice touch. 
nice to see your doing the build right.
i would say go to 660's and you'll make your goal.
depending on the tune you should be set.
thought about stand alone ?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_yes the R head would have been a nice touch. 
nice to see your doing the build right.
i would say go to 660's and you'll make your goal.
depending on the tune you should be set.
thought about stand alone ?



You don't think the 4bar FPR would compensate for the smaller-than-660cc fuel injectors?
btw - Lovin' the moped quote










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:48 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_









hooray k03


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (DFdub Vdub)*

what size turbo are using again? hot side is an ar63?or did i read it wrong.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Couper1TEP)*

mother of god the GT42R could straight up eat that KO3! hahaha


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_130 in 3rd gear?









Hes probably using a DRW box in his car. How I wish Fedex wouldn't have lost my DRW R&P set with fully dressed output shafts








BTW, the design of those pistons is pretty sweet. Im assuming its to increase the swirl effect for mixing air/fuel....


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

watchin this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_130 in 3rd gear?









3 step 137mph quarter mile run








Car got some serious top speed in 6th gear


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Does anyone use a 56k modem anymore?
And I thought EIP went under?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Does anyone use a 56k modem anymore?
And I thought EIP went under?

I didn't want to offend anyone, so 56k, it's a joke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EIP did go under, that's why I got the flywheel NIB for $199
btw - EIP customer service and shipping are top-notch, too bad they couldn't operate like this when they were still in business


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Doing some spreadsheet modeling at work, anyone know a good assumption to use for volumetric efficiency? 
VW, VR6, or anything relevant would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Guys what do you think? 4bar FPR? C2 Tunes are designed to run on 3bar FPR, let's here some of your thoughts on this issue? 


i was running the recommended 3bar fpr that c2 told me to use. when i went to dyno, the first run i made my afr was really lean so i threw a 4bar in there and maintained 12.6-12.8 the whole way. i say throw the 4bar in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (turbodub06)*

So hey -- you have a schimmel built motor -- does schimmel have a 24v SRI? I need to get an SRI soon and want to weigh out all the options.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i was running the recommended 3bar fpr that c2 told me to use. when i went to dyno, the first run i made my afr was really lean so i threw a 4bar in there and maintained 12.6-12.8 the whole way. i say throw the 4bar in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You do know that doesn't make much sense mechanically, right?
As for a good VE guess, I usually use 70% for my spreadsheets. Here is the one I use for calculating injector sizing.










_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 5:33 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (SoFarKingFast)*

you have 1.11% or 111% margin of error in your injectors?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looks like 1.11% to me


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_So hey -- you have a schimmel built motor -- does schimmel have a 24v SRI? I need to get an SRI soon and want to weigh out all the options.

PM'd


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
You do know that doesn't make much sense mechanically, right?


the same AFR doesnt make sense, but i had the same issue, i backed it down to a 3.5 bar though...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_you have 1.11% or 111% margin of error in your injectors?

Oh, the numbers in there are some I ran for another guy I think. Looks like someone wondering how much boost you can run with a 30# setup.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
You do know that doesn't make much sense mechanically, right?
_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 5:33 PM 8-15-2008_

i dont care what kind of sense you think it makes mechanically. all i know is what i did worked.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i'll let you know when i put the motor back in. i was going to rebuild it, but i might put it back in and run it a little (going in a mk2). As for rebuild it, i mean build it up, it didnt blow up, but one t hing i know is the AFR on the 3bar was very lean. no pinging, but very lean.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i dont care what kind of sense you think it makes mechanically. all i know is what i did worked.








his point was that your AFR should not be the same all the way across.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i dont care what kind of sense you think it makes mechanically. all i know is what i did worked. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
his point was that your AFR should not be the same all the way across.

Exactly, you effectively increased the amount of fuel across the entire range of RPMs by ~15%. How is your gas mileage?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (SoFarKingFast)*

Progress is coming along, but we're still hampered by the ability to get OEM replacement parts on a timely basis, however with that said vdubspeed88 and I always find a way to Do Work!
For instance, clocked the turbo
















Crackpipe and oil filter housing installed
















Serpentine tensioner 








New Roller rocker arms
















Exhaust manifold, here is a test fit of the OEM unit to the C2 manifolds, were still waiting on the gaskets before we can mount the T61 








































Just for fun, we tested the SRI too







































One thing that is giving some issues is the rubber head gasket associated with bolting the SRI to the cylinder head. The grooves on the C2 SRI is not quite deep enough, please advise
















Are we suppose to trim that gasket, or is there a sealant that makes it stick to the SRI?
More updates soon, thanks for stopping by!

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:02 AM 8-17-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:04 AM 8-17-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:07 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

In regards to the intake manifold gasket, I was under the impression that C2 supplies you with individual "o" rings for each of the six ports.
Also wanted to know what stock parts are you waiting on for the rebuild? I just finished my rebuild and a word of advice from me is to definitely change your front and rear crankshaft seals. I didn't and wish I did. Have to pull the engine out tomorrow all over again.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (malezlotko)*

Looks good man! I am glad to finally see some big power 24v's turning up. Represent!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Wizard-of-OD)*

trim the gasket, add some gasket "goo" (exhaust sealant, etc.) and crank the thing down. i don't see why that wouldn't work...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Wizard-of-OD)*

I dont think there is an off the shelf 24v twin scroll mani is there?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_In regards to the intake manifold gasket, I was under the impression that C2 supplies you with individual "o" rings for each of the six ports.
Also wanted to know what stock parts are you waiting on for the rebuild? I just finished my rebuild and a word of advice from me is to definitely change your front and rear crankshaft seals. I didn't and wish I did. Have to pull the engine out tomorrow all over again.

Yes, Bakber steered me the same direction that you suggested, thank you.
Yes, both seals are on the list of parts we're waiting on, if you notice in the Serpentine Tensioner pic, the side cover is not installed yet. Appreciate the advice though, good lookin' out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:11 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Looks good man! I am glad to finally see some big power 24v's turning up. Represent!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you sir, let me know which SRI you decide to go with! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:42 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

This is serious business.


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Oh mah gash


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

this 2.8 is gonna be a lil beast


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*

more pics please


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (GLI21)*

weaksauce. moAr pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_slow_mk3* »_weaksauce. moAr pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No new updates yet, except that I received the ECU back from Jefnes3. 
Still waiting on those intake manifold o-rings to come in from C2. They should be here today, so progress update soon! 
For those who have gone through major teardowns and build-ups, passing the time can be a major PITA. Trust me I know. This project, in particular, was kick-started back in January of this year and was further delayed by the gigantic hole in my old block.








Since I have no new updates really, I thought I share with you guys how I manage to pass the time. I have not driven my own car since April, I believe one should never let valuable time pass you by, it's the details that make a project worth doing IMHO. While others may not notice the effort, I find myself sleeping better a night!








Here's what's currently going on in mah garage:
Continuing with the polished theme, I am on my last leg of the intercooler piping
















And since I do not have a wheel sponsor







I figured I should sand my OEM+ wheels down and polish them -- Poor man's way to DIY customization, only sandpaper and a jar of Mother's are needed. Here is the current progress on my second wheel








320-grit (Start at 40-grit, end at 2000-grit and all done by hand







)
















Here's the first wheel completed, the wheel has not been cleaned since April
























Also playing around with a spray gun, first experiment will be color-matching this battery cover to the exterior color of the car, don't ask why!








Primered








As Performance VW magazine puts it best: "Built Not Bought" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:11 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Back on topic, a closer examination of my BOV indicates this thing is pretty massive. Does anyone have a soundclip of this bad boy? 








































I hope this doesn't scare the neighborhood kids away






















Edit: It's recirculated so the neighborhood kids are safe








_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:40 PM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:06 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## eurotekee (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking good. Def going to be watching this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (eurotekee)*

Stopped by to drop off the much needed SRI o-rings, progress has been made. 
Motor is pretty much ready for timing!








Pulleys are in place, crank seals installed, side covers are on, and just awaiting serpentine belt
























The pistons have been positioned, with cylinders 1 & 6 @ TDC. Camshafts also aligned into position.
















Once the timing is completed, we'll be able to bolt on the fun goodies (e.g. SRI, turbo, wastegate, downpipe), then slap the valve cover back on and move onto the next task -- clutch and flywheel install. Knowing vdubspeed88, this shouldn't take very long http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a different note, I picked this up on the way home. I figure I'd try to be less of a noob.
















More updates soon, thanks for stopping by 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:53 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

so your coming down to shreveport and staying with us for a weekend right?








we got to show the locals here what a VRT can do, since im out of commission for a while


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_so your coming down to shreveport and staying with us for a weekend right?








we got to show the locals here what a VRT can do, since im out of commission for a while









Sure bro, as soon as it's ready and properly broken we'll make it happen!
btw - maybe we could contact beetlebouncer about changing this into the new format?


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Back on topic, a closer examination of my BOV indicates this thing is pretty massive. Does anyone have a soundclip of this bad boy? 



Its not obnoxiously loud, but has nice sound when you change gears. I think you can hear it on Bdfrd's video on his thread


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_

Its not obnoxiously loud, but has nice sound when you change gears. I think you can hear it on Bdfrd's video on his thread

Ernest - What's up man, yeah I barely heard it above the background noise on the video.
It must be recirculated, form what C2 said.
I understand


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Need some guidance on this. Does this look correct guys? If so, passing inspection (w/o having to buy a sticker) shouldn't be a prob?
















Or should I just straight pipe this mofo








































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:31 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

just say no to .... meowwww


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_just say no to .... meowwww


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

great thread...
but where did you get the water pump with the metal impeller.. been lookin for one of those


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_great thread...
but where did you get the water pump with the metal impeller.. been lookin for one of those









Metal Impeller Water Pump


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
thats what i did









me too!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Looking good, Tom! I'm about to swap out the 2871 on my Passat for something a little bigger







keep up the good work


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I like where this is going to end


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Freaking awesome, little noob question tho







, what's the real difference between T61 and GT35R? I was always wondering....what are the advantages?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Mine is Dual Ball-Bearing unlike the journal-bearing T61 used in the chart depicted above. 
Spoke with jefnes3, who daily-drives his 24v up in CT. At 15 psi, and equipped with a stage III like the one were installing on mine but stock bottom-end, the car put down 400whp on the dyno. 
Not bad I thought










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:08 PM 9-28-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:08 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Freaking awesome, little noob question tho







, what's the real difference between T61 and GT35R? I was always wondering....what are the advantages?

You could always get a hybrid t4/gt40 (sometimes called blowzilla) which is basically a gt35r compressor wheel with a t4 p trim turbine wheel. It's available in journal bearing and will make a bit more power than the 35r because of the turbine side.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I have a dual BB PT6162. The guy at Precision told me it would make more power than the 35R but spool about the same.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Cool, I always had a hard time choosing between T61 and 35R...but that's when I was looking at turboing my car.
Anyway, back on topic


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Didn't do to much today, just got the snail on. We may have to reclock it just a little more.
























The turbo sits very close to the exhaust manifold, a little too tight?
























Given the length of the supplied oil return line and limited space, we will have install the oil return line in between the 2 exhaust manifold runners.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

that snail does look big


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

... true dat. and it's probably not too slow hmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do work.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Gotta love the work that's going into this and that 24V motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Schimmel block looks too good to use


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Gotta love making 350whp @ 11psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

hey tom..don't forget to put your knock sensor on the back of the motor under the passenger side exhaust mani


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_hey tom..don't forget to put your knock sensor on the back of the motor under the passenger side exhaust mani

neither are in, kind of hard to forget though.
Might have the engine off the stand tommorow now that I can go back to work.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
You could always get a hybrid t4/gt40 (sometimes called blowzilla) which is basically a gt35r compressor wheel with a t4 p trim turbine wheel. It's available in journal bearing and will make a bit more power than the 35r because of the turbine side.









leebro61 - Is that equivalent to a 1.06 A/R GT35R or even bigger? Trying to do some competitive research, thanks!


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Gotta love making 350whp @ 11psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yours will do more







The 24V head is a sublime peice of engineering...... by Cosworth. VW couldn't design anything _that_ good, LOL!
For what it's worth, the GT35R is a lovely turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I use the 0.82 hot side and spool up and top end are right where I want them


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Yours will do more







The 24V head is a sublime peice of engineering...... by Cosworth. VW couldn't design anything _that_ good, LOL!
For what it's worth, the GT35R is a lovely turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I use the 0.82 hot side and spool up and top end are right where I want them









thanks man, appreciate the encouragement


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
Yours will do more







The 24V head is a sublime peice of engineering...... by Cosworth.

for real?


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*









*HOTNESS*


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (GLI21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI21* »_








*HOTNESS*


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think you shoud put that motor in my MK5


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
leebro61 - Is that equivalent to a 1.06 A/R GT35R or even bigger? Trying to do some competitive research, thanks!

Well, the wheel itself is a bit bigger so it's hard to compare two different turbines with different wheels and flow passing capabilities. While you can get a t3 gt35r in a 1.06 a/r, you can get a t4 p-trimmed gt40/blowzilla in a bunch of different (large) housings. Either one is more than capable than what most are looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Update - Both lower and upper chains are on, where just missing 1 part that has already been ordered. Otherwise, the motor is timed
Will snap some pics once the valve cover is back on.
So just to keep everyone entertained, I've finally hit "shine" at 600 grit




















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:52 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Is your wrist (or fingers or shoulders or triceps) starting to ache yet?
-Emron


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*

I use a right angle grinder, and a felt pad with some rouge, Unless there is texture,then i just use a fine flap disc on the grinder. Works perfectly, Finall polish with a big buffing pad on the Polisher. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Tom this thing better be ready for H20!!!


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

with the money im assuming your putting into this motor and their shop im suprized they havent given you a key the the damn place.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_with the money im assuming your putting into this motor and their shop im suprized they havent given you a key the the damn place.

he might as well, hes in there every single day


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Its good to see that Im not the only one who is obsessed with polishing everything







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good job on the build everything looks sweet!!


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i mean hell with the publicity your bringing to the shop and i know that this things going to be a bat outa hell. i think they should spring for a sequential kit for your tranny and LSD....


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_In vdusbspeed88's defense, this is a side job for him, and so you have to thank Lord of the Rings for letting us utilize the facility and all the special tools.

So just what is left to finish?


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*








in veedubspeeds honor!!!!
cant wait to see this thing buttoned up and hear it as well


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (stntman)*

some dude just offered me $10k for my car and wanted to know if i had considered his offer...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Wow, some people really have balls


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

What do you guys think, should I upgrade to a T67? This baby was ordered from Kinetic Motorsports by vdubspeed88. Discussed it today, he open to the idea








Specs: 
.70 compressor 
.84 turbine 
Journal 
75 lb/min 
50 trim
































Fitment issues have been address, there are none








































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:11 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

On to the build, let's see the SRI o-rings have owned us for the past week







But the third time should be the charm, hopefully. We ended up having to go with superglue FTMW!
































We're thinking about waiting on that elusive part before we bolt the side and valve cover back on, I think will we probably say f$#@ it and go ahead and put the valve cover on. The part is not vital anyhow. 
















At the rate that Volkswagen uses one-time bolts, they'd might as well make one-time use engines O wait they did, mine























Also got to the fitment of the oil return line today, where is the optimal place guys? (Photoshop a circle indicating the ideal spot would be nice!







) So where is the optimal place to tap the oil return, thanks guys??
Very tight fitment








Here?








Or higher?
















Thanks for stopping by, more updates soon!


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

this is getting intense. 
i tried calling you today but you didn't answer brahhhh


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Nice and hugh in the pan but make sure its not going to interfere with mounting it. Or you could mount it in the block like on the VF kits.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Nice and hugh in the pan but make sure its not going to interfere with mounting it. Or you could mount it in the block like on the VF kits.

Type slow, try it again, didn't quite catch that the first time around


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Nice and h*i*gh in the pan but make sure its not going to interfere with mounting it. Or you could mount it in the block like on the VF kits.

Only missed one letter


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

if the T67 was DBB then I'd say go for it, but pass on the journal, it would suck on re-spooling.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

T61 FTW if its going to be driven on the street. I agree the T67 might be to laggy considering that its not DBB. Obviously you will be able to make more power with with the T67 but the T61 is good up to 680hp.. It should be more than enough for your target whp goal. and more responsive\streetable than a journal bearing T67. I have driven in both a T61 12v and T67 12v.. I wound up with a T61 on my personal car.. and quite happy I did so.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

where are you running your coolant feed and return lines from?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I tap the block instead of the pan. Its the way most Turbo cars come from the factory. Now is the time to do it while you have the engine out.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

you can see in my pic where I have mine tapped... its close and allow for clearance of the axle using a 45 into it...
also ... what kind of hardware are you using on the trubo/manifold connection? I have had issues with mine backing out. I ordered some nordlock washers to hold stuff in place. Worth the $$


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

looks good. those Schimmel motors are awesome. i love the backdoored endtanks on the core yourve got. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black_rex (Apr 15, 2006)

looking great tom. i will be waiting for a ride...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Bump for some labor day fun with a spray gun

















































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:37 PM 9-1-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:40 PM 9-1-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:42 PM 9-1-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:43 PM 9-1-2008_

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:44 PM 9-1-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:13 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

wot a assorme build only saw this therd due to replying on my vr6 /24v therd ,truely brillant ,,ill be keeping a close eye on this ,as ive decided to start attempt a 24v turbo engine build ,,,,ill sell my other vr6 turbo to fund for parts


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_wot a assorme build only saw this therd due to replying on my vr6 /24v therd ,truely brillant ,,ill be keeping a close eye on this ,as ive decided to start attempt a 24v turbo engine build ,,,,ill sell my other vr6 turbo to fund for parts

Thanks bro, PM me if you have any questions, be more than glad to help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:37 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

right here we go ,,,,broth...







2day ive strip the engine to its clyinder head and block ,so firstly i carnt afford it to be as mint or exspensive build as urs ..
first in ur pictures uve snapped a con rod ,was this caused by overboost if so roughly wot bhp or psi did it give away ,reason been im possibly hopeing i can run a std pistons,rods to 450bhp with a 8.5.1 head spacer
next bit that intake looks arsome any idea if any one here in the u.k do them ,otherwise ill try have to make one (some how)
then theres the injectors mine dont look a std injector fitment in the holes meaning the bottom part looks a bit wider the a std injector
another prob ive got ,due to not haveing a engine loom and seperate coil packs can i possibly mega squirt this engine ,as there seems to some extra sensors includeing 2x cam sensors and 2 x pickup sensors and also the electronic thottle body ,ive got the peddle part and im hopeing it can be wired direct in some way to make it work
and ur turbo manifold is a niffy idea to save buying other differnert types ,any idea were these can be bought form ,as i basicly not know mutch regards these 24v engines


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

That was just from hydrolocking the motor, the car in it's previous life was bone stock and pushin' 172whp, very stout indeed








I think you will be just fine with the OEM components. The rods are rumored capable of withstanding 600whp and pistons should be up to the task. 
The short-runner intake manifold (SRI) was made by C2 motorsports, they make great quality stuff. On your side of the Atlantic, I would probably look into contacting some of the German/Belgium tuners, I am very confident they'll have something for you. (They've been making big power on this motor before we the US have.







) 
But if you want to go with a US product there are many tuners that offer SRIs for our motors. PM me if you need a list. 
Exhaust manifold is also C2, Pagparts makes a cast-iron version that does not retain the OEM exhaust manifold like mine. And I believe Kinetic Motorsports should have one out pretty soon, as they have just developed a turbo kit for the motor as well.
Hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thats brillant ,i know u know tuneing on these engine due to seeing ur mad progress ,,,pm me a list when uve a mo as i starterd 2day with a part strip down ,but on stuck as im after a 8.5.1 head for my 24v engine any idea as i searched and most 12v ones come up ,ps is urs a 4wd golf as ive herd the gears 02m 6speeds handle good power as ive 2 buggers sat in the garage now,as im woundering if the transforbox and rear diff are up to holding the hp,due to the propshaft flange looks rather thin


_Modified by adaptorman at 3:16 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Mind is actually just front-wheel drive, would like to change that to RWD though, but that's quite a ways away.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

u may see one but in a mk1 caddy







ive all the runing gear sorted ,,,just the engine to sort in a fashion ,,lol u know ur injectors can u fit a std fitment as these ive removed look wider on the ends







mine are grey but same fitment


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Arent those the injector cups stuck on the injectors?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

adaptorman - you might want to see if those are the injector cups still attached like scrubbs just mentioned (good looking out), I know when I pulled mine from the fuel rail they can be stuck to the injector itself sometimes
pg 6 is mine


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:14 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

what a idiot i am lol yes there are ,,,any ideas regards were i can get a head spacer for this engine


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_what a idiot i am lol yes there are ,,,any ideas regards were i can get a head spacer for this engine 

http://www.c2motorsports.net/


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_what a idiot i am lol yes there are ,,,any ideas regards were i can get a head spacer for this engine 

i have a 24v head spacer for sale. let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3470113


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

nice replys guys very instesterd in ur 24v head spacer ,just checking this will fit my 2002 4 motion 24v engine ,if so ,why is it a 9.1 ,as i thought it maybe a 8.5 spacer any differnert in low end boost ,as im hopeing for 450/500 on a std bottom end ,,,if u can send me a paypall invoice ill pm you my paypall if that ok and shipping address to the u.k many regards ,just adding a update on paypall so any prob ill pm you asap


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i have a 24v head spacer for sale. let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3470113


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_nice replys guys very instesterd in ur 24v head spacer ,just checking this will fit my 2002 4 motion 24v engine ,if so ,why is it a 9.1 ,as i thought it maybe a 8.5 spacer any differnert in low end boost ,as im hopeing for 450/500 on a std bottom end ,,,if u can send me a paypall invoice ill pm you my paypall if that ok and shipping address to the u.k many regards ,just adding a update on paypall so any prob ill pm you asap 

i believe the only head spacers offered right now for the 24v will only bring your compression down to 9.1:1. if you wanna go lower, you will have to do pistons. if i'm wrong, somebody let me know. i sent you a money request on paypal. thanks buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_









why you sad tom?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ud think regards the compression spacer u maybe alble to get away with 8.5 due to the varible cam timing witch move a good quarter turn one way ,








nice one turbodub06 paypal money sent ,just to clear it it this it for the v6 24valve 2.8 4 motion engine and not the early mk3 24valve 2.8 engine?









_Modified by adaptorman at 2:35 PM 9-3-2008_


_Modified by adaptorman at 2:49 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_ud think regards the compression spacer u maybe alble to get away with 8.5 due to the varible cam timing witch move a good quarter turn one way ,








nice one turbodub06 paypal money sent ,just to clear it it this it for the v6 24valve 2.8 4 motion engine and not the early mk3 24valve 2.8 engine?









_Modified by adaptorman at 2:35 PM 9-3-2008_

_Modified by adaptorman at 2:49 PM 9-3-2008_

it worked on my 04 2.8 24v. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Some Work VS would look hot on that


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Should we have a mod clean up all this off-topic small talk?
I don't really care about it, but anyway...
What's new with your car, Tom?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

but not by H20


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re:*

Fantastic thread! Can't wait to see everthing done.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

and me , a mod can remove the useless therds of mine ,,as i should have pmd ,,,more pics info and ultra coo v dub ,,,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Is there anyway to confirm whether these Injectors are rated at 60 lb/hr or 63 lb/hr based on 43.1 psi? 









I know C2 indicated that they are Siemens 630cc but after browsing the web I came across different vendors publishing different flow rates. 
And I assume that the flowrates are based on 100% duty cycle, correct? 
So basically, we're looking at a flowrate of 65 lb/hr required to get me to 500whp based on sizing the injectors, isolated from other factors itself. 
65 lb/hr figure assumes 85% duty cycle, maybe you guys out there could let me know what you've seen for actual duty cycle when datalogging or tuning your setups, especially anyone that has datalogged actual duty cycle using these same exact injectors, thanks! 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:17 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

those look exactly like my Siemens 630cc injectors.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

they do...what is the injector numbers i could check agaist some injector flo charts ,ps is that at 3bar or 4bar fuel reg....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

4bar, maybe even 5bar







we'll see


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

ps have a look here may help..
http://faq.ford77.ru/engine/jet/tableifc.htm


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

those look like siemens 60lb injectors. I would have them flow tested if theres any doubt. Theres a guy here in town that does it for 30 bucks. Im sure theres people in Dallas that do as well. I'm a Siemens Energy and Automation rep, ill make a call in the morning when they are open and see if they can give me some info


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 4:33 PM 9-4-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_those look like siemens 60lb injectors. I would have them flow tested if theres any doubt. Theres a guy here in town that does it for 30 bucks. Im sure theres people in Dallas that do as well. I'm a Siemens Energy and Automation rep, ill make a call in the morning when they are open and see if they can give me some info

_Modified by KubotaPowered at 4:33 PM 9-4-2008_

Well, isn't that nice. Thanks!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I know it's been a while since I update the thread but work won't resume til probably mid-week. So sorry guys for the slow progress, once work is started back up we should have the motor back into the car in no time. 
On a side note, here are some pics of the second wheel, just finished this one today! Enjoy 
pg 7 ownage

























































btw - I've received quite a few PM asking me whether these are FS. 
I am seriously contemplating it, or maybe trade for some lightweight wheels, we'll see.

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:59 PM 9-7-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:00 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Electrical or mechanical boost gauge, what works well most of the time? 
Noob on this as I haven't installed one since I owned a Mitsubishi Eclipse GST back in the good ole days








It was a mechanical but I wasn't aiming to produce nearly as much power as I am this time around, online shopping so I thought I throw that out there.
Thanks!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Go with mechanical Tom.


----------



## DubZmk3VR (Jun 14, 2008)

how much?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Is there anyway to confirm whether these Injectors are rated at 60 lb/hr or 63 lb/hr based on 43.1 psi? 









I know C2 indicated that they are Siemens 630cc but after browsing the web I came across different vendors publishing different flow rates. 
And I assume that the flowrates are based on 100% duty cycle, correct? 
So basically, we're looking at a flowrate of 65 lb/hr required to get me to 500whp based on sizing the injectors, isolated from other factors itself. 
65 lb/hr figure assumes 85% duty cycle, maybe you guys out there could let me know what you've seen for actual duty cycle when datalogging or tuning your setups, especially anyone that has datalogged actual duty cycle using these same exact injectors, thanks! 
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:17 PM 9-4-2008_

60# = 630cc
MINT GTI is almost maxing his out on a 24v @ 523whp @ 3.5bar
Get a good fuel pump that can handle high pressure if you want to run them @ 5bar


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

why not run them at 4 bar 58psi,,the old vr6 obd1 has a 4.bar feul reg ,i boought some injectors ,and didnt know mutch about them ,as the seller couldnt read the numbers ,anyway after reciveing and checking the part numbers mine were 460cc at 3bar and 530cc at 4 bar which that ill get me 400plus hp,so if these are 630cc the 60lb ur laughing for the 500bhp ,,,,,just an idea regards feul ive used a bocsh 044 inline pump ,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Yes sir, my 4bar just came in today. It's the OEM R32 4bar. The only thing that's sketchy to me is that Bosch makes them in China. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The increase from 3 to 4bar is only roughly 11.8%, so roughly 704cc's.
Would really like to know if anyone has datalogged their siemens 630cc's and what duty cycle was seen during WOT. 
UPDATES SOON PROMISE


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

nice one ,,,i asked my friend as he as data loging but he only has 580cc evo9 injectors fitted otherwise i would have poped a pictures up at differnt boost,psi,rev leavels


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

sorry to add .but i may have this wrong but ive had a email regards injectors ,and here what it says...........
Lets start over here. I have Siemens injectors that we use for VW engine mods. For 400 horsepower with 4 bar regs you will need an injector that is rated to flow 650-675cc/min at 3 bar. This will flow at 750cc at 4 bar. Just right for 400 horsepower.
now i know im no exspert on injectors but sure he is wrong ,quote me if im not ,but to get 400bhp 530cc injectors will reack 400bhp plus ,so 630cc shouls reach 500bhp ,,like i say sorry to add this to the post ,as i thought i was been pulled in to buying some of these inejctors ,as im sure the ones u have foe ue moter will do the job fine ,that is depends of h ur after ......all the best ,ps i love this project,,


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

I have an electrical boost controller, doubles as my gauge. I can change it on the fly, one setting to the next with one button, and if I take more time, I can adjust it to whatever I want in the car. I like to run 9psi day-to-day, then 19 when I turn it up.
It is an HKS EVC, and it fits in my vent just right.








Ryan


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Ryan - That is clean, how much one of those HKS right you? Thxs


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Ryan - That is clean, how much one of those HKS right you? Thxs

i think tom is drunk...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i think tom is drunk...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ 
















Tom, your posting is over till you have more pictures for us


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Tom, your posting is over till you have more pictures for us









I second that motion


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Hurry up mofo!! We wanna see this thing in action


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

i KNOW tom gets sick every time i talk to him on the phone and i'm driving my car. hurry up and get this mickey fickey done so when can meet up somewhere between here and texas.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i KNOW tom gets sick every time i talk to him on the phone and i'm driving my car. hurry up and get this mickey fickey done so when can meet up somewhere between here and texas. 

Yes, the sound of your tires screeching and your wastegate open makes me feel nausea


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

UPDATE - The motor is officially timed! 
Missing some bolts to mount the AC compressor back onto the accessory bracket. 
We're also still fighting some spacing issues, mainly from the oil return line, which is still touching the exhaust manifolds. The best we can do is try to reclock the turbo to give us approx. 1/2" of space. 
Tomorrow, we'll work on getting the wastegate and downpipe installed. Aiming to have the motor back in the car hopefully this weekend if not early next week..........................
Waiting to get the wastegate and downpipe on before PICS!!!!












_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:03 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

i neeeed to see this


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (zwirko)*

sooooo.......


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Murdoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murdoch* »_sooooo.......

x2 .. where are the pics !!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
x2 .. where are the pics !! 

Right here sir
UPDATE 
Wastegate and Downpipe are Installed. 








































We gonna wrap the oil return line with DEI to help prevent the rubber inside the stainless line from getting hard after prolong use and give it more heat protection given the close proximity to the hot components. Wrapping the exhaust manifold itself will make it more prone to cracking. 
























Motor is officially timed! Do not trust the Bentley completely!
























Count them, are there 16 rollers between mark 1 and mark 2?































Tensioners








This one gave us some issues, but we got through it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Alternator and AC compressor (Not pictured) are installed onto the accessory bracket.








New vs. Old Accessory Bracket (chunks missing thanks to connecting rod)








Pics of the Valvecover back on coming tomorrow. 
Next week we'll tackle the oil return drain plug, then install the clutch and flywheel. Hopefully have the motor back in the car middle of next week.
And as always, thanks for stopping by! Updates coming soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:35 PM 9-19-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:58 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Also, just found a good local shop that's gonna weld this baby on








So how loud is driving with just this thing? Anyone done it want to share their thoughts, I'd appreciate the heads up! Thanks!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I ran just a DP on my 12vT the day i got it up and running, It supprisingly wasnt as loud as i thought.. but yeah it will be rather loud! Do it!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*



pOrKcHoP bOy said:


> Right here sir
> UPDATE
> Wastegate and Downpipe are Installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Tom, I ran 3" Straight Pipe all the way to Dallas with my mom and little brother and Beagley in the car, and it was totally fine. Only loud when you want it to be

at cruising speeds his vrt is quieter than mine!!!! 
it sounded amazing, i would recommend streight exhaust for anyone with a vrt


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

UPDATE - 
Valvecover back on the car. the motor is pretty much ready to go back into the chassis








































We have fueling!
















































Starting to look like a motor that is coming together, finally!
























O2 sensor











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:16 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

So if I ran no cat, this will definitely throw a CEL, correct? Plus, I won't pass emissions, right? 
The reason why I ask is b/c if I were to pull the platinum from inside of it and gut it hollow, then would it be a good idea to use that as my bung for my wideband O2 sensor. 
Contemplating standalone, down the road. Not anytime soon
























_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:10 PM 9-20-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:19 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So if I ran no cat, this will definitely throw a CEL, correct? Plus, I won't pass emissions, right?

Correct
Cats are not that restrictive. Just don't run a muffler.







and if you do just run a straight through muffler like a magnaflow or borla http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Bump - Just looked over my left-side column and notice that it's my 1-year anniversary for being a user on the vortex. So what a difference a year can make, huh? 
When I first joined, here is how the engine bay looked. Yes, that is a CAI made from PVC piping. I was pretty proud of it then, I remember I fell asleep at 4am on my driveway trying to get that thing to line up and fit so I could glue the damn thing together. Yes, FAIL























And since this is a flashback, here is how much power the car was putting down. Believe it or not it dyno'd 173whp and 216lb/ft with that CAI. Not bad huh?























Nevertheless, I am very proud of my little FWD VR, it's done astonishingly well. I've never been one to shy away from anything that wanted to run, from the likes of Honda Civics, to the heavy and slow 4.6L mustang GTs, and all the way up to the big daddy Porsche 911 Turbo, Dodge Viper, and also the Ferrari 360 Modena, my little VR has gotten a taste of each. Surprisingly, the car has held it's own quite well, especially on curves and weaving through traffic in the streets of Uzbekistan







. 
In fact, I've even got the scars to prove it. That's one of the things about this car that I will always truly appreciate about it, it's got the character to go with the mods were putting in. This buildup isn't just about some guy who dumped big $$$ into his golf, or some rich kid who'd mommy and daddy are blessed and spoiling them with it, this car actually has earned it, I might add. 
For example, the pics below was a friendly departing gift from a disgruntled Mustang GT owner who couldn't shake me on one of our spirited runs down the raceway. Talk about a sore loser, huh? I guess he just didn't understand the power of the mighty VR. Well, that was back then, wait til they see the new setup
































Yes, this is a 9mm bullet








The only thing that saved me from this bullet are my good ole CDs, damn some of the stuff I had is gonna be hard to find again on amazon, let alone napster back in the day when it was a free-for-all
















Anyway, just thought I let you guys into my personal side of the making of this project. It's truly been a wild and crazy year, fo sho!
Thanks for stopping by - more updates soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:50 PM 9-20-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:56 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Holy ****, you actually got shot at. Damn.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Are you serious? That is insane!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Damn.. if they were shooting at your stocvk VR with a 9mm, Imagine what they are going to use when you roll up on your VRT.







J\K Hopfully you never encounter something like that again.. thats crazy..







Builds looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

indeed! i would have thought stand alone is the only way to go with the baby though haha


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

my buddy is running catless on his mkIV jetta with a modded 1.8t in it, he used a couple washers to space the O2 sensor back some and for some reason it worked hahaha then damn thing never sets a code and always passes emmisions, and the thing runs string as hell.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (stntman)*

UPDATE - Teaser v1.0!








Soooo so close to going into the car, I can just see it. We're just waiting on the flywheel bolts, then it will be in the car! Throttle relocation was cake! Tomorrow or Wednesday fo sho, this baby will be back where it belongs!
Hoisted pic of the setup, enjoy!








The other cover finally back on!








Looks heavy, I'm not sure of how to go about alleviating the 90/10 weight distribution just yet
















































































Thanks for stopping by - Updates of the motor in car soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:05 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you dont need to distribute the weight, more traction for the front lol


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Ditch that red cone filter and get a K&N http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would only be right!


----------



## wheezzy (Feb 11, 2004)

SICK man....only suggestion I have is to throw some 1200 degree high temp paint on the exhuast manifolds while you have it out. You have all that sweet polished metal and those ugly cast manifolds dulling out all of their surroundings.



_Modified by wheezzy at 7:31 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ditch that red cone filter and get a K&N http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would only be right! 

I got a 4" AEM filter from Summit the other day. The filter element is Grey, I think it looks much better than the blue or red ones.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

kick ass man!!!!

and dude... take that bullet and get it mounted into some kind of clear acrylic shaped into a shifter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mother****er shot at you ... i mean damnnn son!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
you wont have to watch cause youll be hurtin egos along with me

Maybe 10 years later








J/K man, busting your balls








That set up looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*

Thanks for the comments, just wanted to verify that I do have the right spark plugs
After all, I am still a noob


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

same ones i rocked in my BT 1.8T.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yes you do, I have them on my car too....people say they're gapped at .026, but they're not....more like .032.
Wonder if it's better to gap them at .028


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't get so critical about he gap. Once they heat up good the gap expands.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (wheezzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheezzy* »_SICK man....only suggestion I have is to throw some 1200 degree high temp paint on the exhuast manifolds while you have it out. You have all that sweet polished metal and those ugly cast manifolds dulling out all of their surroundings.
_Modified by wheezzy at 7:31 PM 9-22-2008_

The exhaust heat shield will cover that up IIRC. But nevertheless, good call on catching that.


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:21 PM 9-28-2008_


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just read it all, and all I can say is







I really need to make some serious money. Your build is no freaking joke. Done right. Way to go








Hope the tuning is as good as the parts content. Good luck with traction


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
Hope the tuning is as good as the parts content. Good luck with traction









Standalone is in the works down the line, already talking to several tuners about it. But I think the Jeff Atwood 630cc tune should be plenty for now.
Down the road, when we want to test the limits of the bottom-end, I've got options. 
Call this build stage I


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_yep bkr7e, what i run
and thanks raj









thats what chris and jeff both recommend. except, they both told me to gap the plugs to .024.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
thats what chris and jeff both recommend. except, they both told me to gap the plugs to .024.

thats what I ran on my 12v with the stock coil, should be alot wider with coil on plug I would think.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_










You bitch








What software u rnning? C2 or Uni? I am pretty sure either will skip the secondary 02 check and NOT present a CEL. (Thus you WILL pass emissions) Well actually that depends on where u live. In SLC they DON'T run OBD II cars on the emissions dyno and have a tailpipe sniffer, they ONLY connect to the ECU to see if it passes the readyness tests. If your state is similar, AND your car SAYS it passes the readyness test (can be checked with vag com) then you will pass emissions. (Secondary O2 is one of the tests)
EDIT: About the plugs, run as big a gap you can without them misfiring. 0.32 is prolly a bit too much tho. You willl need to experiment a bit as it really depends on YOUR setup. Got VAG?? (hehe)


_Modified by PhReE at 6:17 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

that sticker is dope fool!
i got to get mine now lol


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

engine reall cool bud ,ru far of fitting the beast,,,,


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_that sticker is dope fool!
i got to get mine now lol

YEAH! where the **** is my sticker?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

UPDATE - Teaser V2.0, I think the motor is already in the car. But I stopped by too early in the morning today. Pics of motor installed coming soon!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I don't know about that SPEC clutch man, people are not happy with them


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

that clutch is garbage.. N/A i only put 400 miles and it broke a torsion spring..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

my brother broke his within 200 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

its not even dual inner springs, just singles. a stock clutch is mechanically stronger then the spec. i paid 400$ for that bull****.


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*









this is what you need to fux with after you blow that one up,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

turbodub06 made 514whp with the same clutch, enough said
The goal for this clutch is to last me until the next power upgrade, cuz anymore power would require a twin-disc setup anyway. 











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:39 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i run a 7.5 eurospec aluminum.. look at the inner springs and their outer recesses. they are punny.


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*









just googled this rite now.. not even mine yet its the same outcome..

i dont even know how they could maket this disk for 450+ whp.. 
unless your not going to drive it and its not going to get any track time.


_Modified by LISTO14 at 7:57 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

That's not the clutch disc I'm running








EDIT: Full-faced carbon metallic friction, mine is unsprung versus this high torque sprung disc that is depicted below








For me I went unsprung given the following considerations:
CONS
Bad for stop-and-go traffic driving, especially with a 6.5lb flywheel
PROS
Good for drag







(Why we are all here in the first place)
I chose Good for Drag > Stop-and-Go Traffic Drivability








Hopefully the full carbon metallic disc will compensate for some of the trade-off just mentioned 
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:04 AM 9-26-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:04 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

_Modified by LISTO14 at 8:45 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

that would be the "disk".. that full face might be alittle better but its the same inners as the 6 puck.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (LISTO14)*

my old spec.
















I sent it back to spec and they told me it looked like I had a fire in my transmission. lol


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_

Hmmm


















Is that the C2 MAF housing? It looks different than mine. Here is the filter I was talking about earlier.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Their latest looks like a baseball bat


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Like I told LISTO over the PM, when this **** breaks, you guys feel free to say "I TOLD YA SO" 
I did a lot of research on this, which may be a surprise to many of you, but we'll see how it goes. 
My main reasons why I choose this:
1) It's drivable on the street
2) Rated to 590 lb/ft
3) Less than $625 shipped
4) Full Carbon Metallic
5) Proven like I said on the same exact car, with very very similar setups (aka "turbodub06")
6) The next comparable clutch would be able to hold much more power? And if so at what price?
7) Big bucks are well spent on a twin-disc
8) No Peloquin yet, so if it shatters, we go for a full rebuild with different gears



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:40 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_my old spec.
I sent it back to spec and they told me it looked like I had a fire in my transmission. lol

haha


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Like I told LISTO over the PM, when this **** breaks, you guys feel free to say "I TOLD YA SO" 
I did a lot of research on this, which may be a surprise to many of you, but we'll see how it goes. 
My main reasons why I choose this:
1) It's drivable on the street
2) Rated to 590 lb/ft
3) Less than $625 shipped
4) Full Carbon Metallic
5) Proven like I said on the same exact car, with very very similar setups (aka "turbodub06")
6) The next comparable clutch would be able to hold much more power? And if so at what price?
7) Big bucks are well spent on a twin-disc
8) No Peloquin yet, so if it shatters, we go for a full rebuild with different gears
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:40 PM 9-24-2008_

FWIW, my Spec took 400tq for years just fine. It sounded like an bag of old a55holes, but it worked.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
FWIW, my Spec took 400tq for years just fine. It sounded like an bag of old a55holes, but it worked. 

Thank you, not all spec clutches are bad. I know many are, yes I do, but some have had decent experiences with them. 
But I do get what LISTO was trying to explain to me, about how the inner center design could have been a little beefier


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Good luck with the clutch..Not telling ya what you should have bought but I had mine almost destory my O2M in my R32...spec told me it was install error and it was done by a vw mechanic doing 20+ yrs in vw community! 
If it breaks(which I hope doesnt) dont count on spec helping ya out! I know 3 peopple here in Vegas alone not counting me that had trouble with them!
Anyways glad to see the car is gonna be running soon! bet youre stoked huh?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SINISAR32* »_Anyways glad to see the car is gonna be running soon! bet youre stoked huh?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, the anticipation of driving my car again after 6-months excites me greatly, the car having a little more juice hoepfully will put me over the top! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Build is looking great... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Man get this thing running with *lots* of videos and pics of your shinny polished engine bay








EDIT:



_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 11:38 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

relax buddy. you should be happy with your set up, its pretty awesome and definitely going to lay down big numbers.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

why did you dyno it on a FWD dyno?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_why did you dyno it on a FWD dyno?

wrong thread? porkchopboy hasn't dynoed yet. plus his car is fwd.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

nope i was trying to ask the other dude with the R32 thats commenting in this tread. Sorry for the confusion. Tom knows what i was talking a bout.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

I'm lost. lol


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

i think my cross posting has people a bit confused. i only posted in this thread because pork got a little wound up because i won't talk specs on my car. anyways my car was dynoed fwd because there isn't a awd dyno anywhere around here. there are a couple vids of my car in the kinetic 24v turbo thread if anyone is interested


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

do you have ants in your pants? i didn't respond to your pm's because first you call bs on me, then give me props???? enjoy your car and don't sweat everybody elses ride. and don't worry i won't taint your prescious thread anymore.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (canadacraig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canadacraig* »_do you have ants in your pants? i didn't respond to your pm's because first you call bs on me, then give me props???? enjoy your car and don't sweat everybody elses ride. and don't worry i won't taint your prescious thread anymore.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif next time try posting a dyno video with numbers and list the specs and you won't have to run into guys like me who have ants in our pants


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:41 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*









Damn.. anyways... Hows your car coming along











_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 8:24 AM 9-29-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SINISAR32* »_Good luck with the clutch..Not telling ya what you should have bought but I had mine almost destory my O2M in my R32...spec told me it was install error and it was done by a vw mechanic doing 20+ yrs in vw community! 
If it breaks(which I hope doesnt) dont count on spec helping ya out! I know 3 peopple here in Vegas alone not counting me that had trouble with them!
Anyways glad to see the car is gonna be running soon! bet youre stoked huh?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I smell Bernard writing this for you


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

VERY EXCITE


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Been lurking around your thread from the get go and thought I would post up an "atta boy looks great dude" Looking forward to hearing some vids from this beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I talked to your mechanic last night at the Plano meet Tom.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm currently running the same spec clutch(stage 3+) as well and haven't had a single problem with it. I'm even running it with the STOCK flywheel.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I was looking around the "Fabrication" forum, and I stumbled across several threads where people use computer programs to build motors and what not. They take measurements of parts and build them on the screen, then put them together to see how things fit.
I don't know much about it, but I think what they would do with what you're doing now, is measure the engine bay and then measure all of the components. Then they can adjust the fitment of it all to make sure it does fit.
Some of the things I read went even further--they were able to do an entire vehicle, and try to find its center of balance and what not. They'd continue to update the software based project while building the real project and fine tune it before really building it so that they can make it perform as well as possible.
This isn't really necessary to post, but I was completely impressed by those programs/programmers.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

porkchop=my hero!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

UPDATE -








































































Will definitely need some guidance on shaving this engine bay











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:52 AM 9-27-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
well, thank you








This weekend, I will also try to source the last piece of the missing puzzle








_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:36 AM 9-27-2008_

you havin trouble finding a spec II?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I gotta ask, why spend all that time and effort only to bolt on that grungy ass belt tensioner








Everything else is soo purdy, why not just hit it with some simple green and a rag?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I gotta ask, why spend all that time and effort only to bolt on that grungy ass belt tensioner








Everything else is soo purdy, why not just hit it with some simple green and a rag?

You're right, but I'm just waiting for all the work to be done first before I go back and detail this engine bay. There are some scratches on the polished parts that I will have to fix as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:12 AM 9-27-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Clearance-wise we do not anticipate any issues. What do you guys think?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Solid motor mounts to prevent hitting under throttle/decel?
Also... look into either re-routing the brake lines along the firewall, or more heat shielding. You don't want to boil the fluid in the line right there. It will get verrrrrrrryyyyyyy hot back there.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_You don't want to boil the fluid in the line right there.

Certainly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

NICE BUILD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
THis might be a noob question but why is the throtle body upside down??


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

it really doesnt matter how the TB is positioned other than the bolt holes lining up and ample clearance for wiring...
and tom, dont waste your time with the tensioner, you dont even notice it in the engine bay


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Buy a fire extinguisher, or even two.
-Emron


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_and tom, dont waste your time with the tensioner, you dont even notice it in the engine bay

I replaced my tensioner with something much better.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
I replaced my tensioner with something much better.









you're silly


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

There is an exhaust heatshield that goes right where I circled, wasn't sure if that needed to go back on as well? Got that part sitting at home and ready to go.
[email protected] - Can you ask Chris for me cuz I think one of the piping pieces that came with the kit bolts onto it to run several lines IIRC








btw - Profec B has been ordered


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_There is an exhaust heatshield that goes right where I circled, wasn't sure if that needed to go back on as well? Got that part sitting at home and ready to go.
[email protected] - Can you ask Chris for me cuz I think one of the piping pieces that came with the kit bolts onto it to run several lines IIRC
btw - Profec B has been ordered










Tom,
The lines that go to the coolant bottle go on top of the heat shield. Look at some pictures from the other c2 builds.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_

Tom,
The lines that go to the coolant bottle go on top of the heat shield. Look at some pictures from the other c2 builds.


Just started polishing that bish


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

this thread killed one hour of doing homework http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sipes216 (Nov 23, 2007)

well HELL, tom!
looks a LOT nicer than i had imagined after we were having a small x-mass when we brought the parts in!
as for suggestions, i agree with the heatshielding or re-routing for the brake lines.
and what's the ETA until it's road ready?
i can't wait to slap those coils on it!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (sipes216)*

Soon man, my mechanic only hits it once or twice a week















Got that vagcom ready? A lot of datalogging during break-in should kill two birds with one stone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To audit the profec B 



















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:00 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

very nice. i like the cobalts alot too.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*









Josh - Cobalts are nice too, that ability to read between the 25-30psi range can come in really handy


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Jefnes3 for the awesome tech support, my car isn't even running yet and I've already received 2 software updates


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Jefnes3 for the awesome tech support, my car isn't even running yet and I've already received 2 software updates
















I got mine at H20!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
I got mine at H20!!!









Did you win H20?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Jefnes3 for the awesome tech support, my car isn't even running yet and I've already received 2 software updates
















Jeff is the man when it comes to that stuff


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Jeff is the man when it comes to that stuff









the mustang nationals are in town this weekend, so i just couldnt bring myself to send my ecu off today like i had planned. i guess i'll wait till monday. anyways, i'm off to get some race gas.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Did you win H20?

I got 3rd!! i didn't clean my car like I could have. I amazed at how many people have never seen a 24 valve turbo!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

UPDATE 
I cannot believe how much wiring there is in these cars







I mean damn, what PITA do reassemble








On a brighter note, the oil return line will fit with the driveshafts back on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Current shot of where the engine bay is today








Fuel line, looks cumbersome. We're gonna replace that fitting with a 90-degree to give it more clearance

























Mr. Wastegate was a real PITA to fit, but it's in there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Downpipe back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















What yo guys think about the hi-flow exhaust? Has minimal bends


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
I amazed at how many people have never seen a 24 valve turbo!!

noobs


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

how many are there in Texas maybe 2 besides you and both in R32s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope they are both ready


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:23 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
the mustang nationals are in town this weekend, so i just couldnt bring myself to send my ecu off today like i had planned. i guess i'll wait till monday. anyways, i'm off to get some race gas. 



















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:37 AM 10-5-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looking good Tom


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

UPDATE
Got the car on the lift today, and bolted up the driveshafts
































Reaction from our Hooters waitress after we explain to her what a VRT was
























Oil drain plug, welded by Thomas of Vik's Garage (formerly Intercrew Auto Salon), one of the best E85 tuners in the country http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Pics of the exterior of the car, I figured I post some up since all the pics in this thread so far have been concentrated on the engine bay. Yes, the exterior needs a lot of work. I'll consult the golf IV forums for that















































First exterior mod, tailights are being replaced by these bad boys, courtesy of spitfire481
before








after








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:01 PM 10-4-2008_


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

looks good man, seriously the first pics i've seen of the whole car. anxiously awaiting hearing you drive up to my apartments!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (zwirko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwirko* »_looks good man, seriously the first pics i've seen of the whole car. anxiously awaiting hearing you drive up to my apartments!

Yeah, I'll be by to get that bumper once the exhaust gets welded on 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:34 PM 10-4-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

lookin good bro... as for the wheels... only do one more on the pass side... leave the drivers side normal... then u roll on dudes







from the drivers side and after you show them the bling side


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Is that the Hooters in Addison off Belt Line??


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hurry up man. We're ready to come chill with you again and take free rides.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Is that the Hooters in Addison off Belt Line??

Why, yes it is


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Half-way done polishing the heat shield, here is how it looks through 500-grit


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Alright Tom, I need you to stop being mad at me and let me in on how you got patience of a Buddhist Monk with those polishing skills.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

drop that ish lowerrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Murdoch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murdoch* »_drop that ish lowerrrrrrrrrr!

B&Gs are waiting to go on


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Why, yes it is









They always have semi-attractive women working there!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
They always have semi-attractive women working there!!!









Yes, depends on how many of these







you've had


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I need catch can ideas guys!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Alright Tom, I need you to stop being mad at me and let me in on how you got patience of a Buddhist Monk with those polishing skills.

Maybe itz b/c I am Buddhist


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

dude stop polishing **** !!!! you are worse than me


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Maybe itz b/c I am Buddhist























man...I was just kidding. Who knew


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Pics of the exterior of the car, I figured I post some up since all the pics in this thread so far have been concentrated on the engine bay. Yes, the exterior needs a lot of work. I'll consult the golf IV forums for that

















consulting the MKIV forum for anything is like punching yourself in the d!ck, its always painful and rarely ever results in something good


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
consulting the MKIV forum for anything is like punching yourself in the d!ck, its always painful and rarely ever results in something good

hahahaha holy **** man.. that my new sig !


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Look sick because they all have the sleepy boser, and are so dumped, it looks like they are laying in bed?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
consulting the MKIV forum for anything is like punching yourself in the d!ck, its always painful and rarely ever results in something good

bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! 

Where's that video?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I need catch can ideas guys!









here's a setup i made for my car a few days ago


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6chris)*

Did you weld that yourself? looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So if my valvecover only has one outlet, do I just need to have one fitting? Or do I still need both with the other going back into where? 
Noobness 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:09 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Why two hoses going from the valve cover to the catch can? I would have ran one to the intake to try and get a little vacuum.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Did you weld that yourself? looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So if my valvecover only has one outlet, do I just need to have one fitting? Or do I still need both with the other going back into where? 
Noobness 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:09 AM 10-7-2008_

yeah i welded it. made the catch can out of 3" aluminum with hempishperes. you can do 1 out let, i wanted 2. to vent a little more. im getting some pretty bad blow bye. as for not running it into the intake. i dont want the intake tract filled with oil. i might end up doing a vaccum pump setup later down the road


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Tom I own your page 12








Beat me to it


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

enough chit chat.. more pics and/or video


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

if you recirc your catch can do not put a filter on it if you run "stock" management. The air filter will act as a vacuum leak post maf


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

To address some of the feedback I've been receiving on covering those ugly OEM exhaust manifolds. Appreciate the constructive comments guys and gals, pls keep them coming!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah, thats pretty. Makes mine look pretty lame eh.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

you must get bored a lot


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_you must get bored a lot









Yeah, I just have this need to work with my hands cuz I sit and stare at 3 montiors all day long, at work. This keeps me from getting carpal tunnel, I'm not sure though


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

The Elite 24v VRT Club: *Founder*
The Elite 24v VRT Club: Member #2
so, am i not good enough to be in your club?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

There's a thread in the 24v forum you just gotta post your specs in .. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2673829

EDIT: Crap I had the wrong URL in there... lol


_Modified by PhReE at 12:07 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Damn straight I am. Re quote my post too if you would, lol I had the wrong URL in there.. doh...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Currently working on wiring up the walbro


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

work on more pictures!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


----------



## BIGULI1989 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_work on more pictures!!









Lmao!!! Looks like u & ur friends had a day off.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_i saw a b16 earlier this week with 4 lines coming off of it for a catch can...seemed overkill to me
Tom I own your page 12

not b16 but still
ed @ forcefed's car, photo this weekend from their dyno day


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGULI1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGULI1989* »_

Lmao!!! Looks like u & ur friends had a day off.










yes .. that was me with the 'Pichers' sign


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

Just got my magnetic drain plug for the break-in period


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

youve made a arsome job of everything on ur moter ,,,,its like a porn movie lol ,,,really hope it turns out sweet for you ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*

Appreciate the comments


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

where'd you get that magnetic drain plug? lookin good btw


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just woundering there shouldnt be too many bits of steel should there ,an just a thought what about an alloy fileings,,ps have you also fitted any new camshaft etc ,has i heard they can lose tiny bits of steel and block oil ways in the varible timing pulleys ,,,but by the lok of this little rocket id exspect it to be spot on...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_where'd you get that magnetic drain plug? lookin good btw 

magneticdrainplugs.com

_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_just woundering there shouldnt be too many bits of steel should there ,an just a thought what about an alloy fileings,,ps have you also fitted any new camshaft etc ,has i heard they can lose tiny bits of steel and block oil ways in the varible timing pulleys ,,,but by the lok of this little rocket id exspect it to be spot on...

OEM camshafts for this setup, maybe techtonics 264s for stage II, hopefully the price should be a little lower by then


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

break her in easy


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ditch that red cone filter and get a K&N http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would only be right! 

This is for you brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_30w non-detergent first right? Once it warms up, replace with non-synthetic 2-3 times throughout the recommended 1,000 miles per Bill Schimmel? After the 1,000 miles, I can now run full synthetic. 
Does that sound right to you guys?
Noobness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

word!! ND oil for the first 50-100 miles then go to the weight of your choice


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

for break in on motors. we use diesel 15w-40 oil. then go to a 10w-40 non synthetic for first 1000-3000 miles. then switch to synthetic


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

well, thats what we do with all the supra / evo motors we build. but i have done the same break in setup on my vr6. i would do maybe a 1000 miles of break in. but im saying use non synthetic oil for the first 1000 or so miles.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Wow, that is quite a bit different then what I've been told so far. For this setup, do you feel that it requires 3,000 miles of break-in time?
Piston rings sitting correctly is number one priority correct?
I own pg 13

#1. piston end gap to match your build







should be a lot more than stock if you have forged pistons. then worry about the 120 degree orientation thing
#2. crank it over a few times w no spark or fuel to oil the motor and turbo
#3. dont let it idle long... fire it up , check for leaks and then get driving... then do the whole varying of rpms and engine breaking thing to seat the rings. youve read this http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm right? some people really buy into this theory. worked for me, i have good comp #'s
#4. change the oil after the first real drive, filter too... dont worry about the weight so much, take the advice of someone who has experience about what weight to use.
gonna rock!
-m


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:04 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
So when can I push on the gas?















Immediately beyond 1,000 miles or is it better to hold out til 3,000 miles and beyond?
















stay out of boost but work your way up and into the full rpm range in the first 1000 miles...
-m


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Its ok guys I've broken in a few motors haha oil is already in the car. The front end is also back on. Starting to resemble a vehicle. 
P.S. the intercooler looks sick on the car also.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

UPDATE - The rewiring fiasco ensues

















FMIC and radiator are back on the car
























Here is what is left-to-do:
1) Fuel injector harnesses
2) Walbro fuel pump
3) Gap spark plugs
4) Boost controller and boost gauge 
5) Vacuum lines
6) Get the rest of the exhaust welded on (no cat







)
7) Torque everything in the engine bay down to spec
8) Install ECU and clear codes
It's already got non-synthetic in the motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

total arsome job ,on the hole off this project start to near on finsh....pure hardcore the best ive seen on v dub rebuild...really hope everything goes well in the end ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

lol ,nice one,mind i do drive a lhd moter daily here in the u.k,seems normal tbh


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

UPDATE
Intercooler piping is fitted and installed
































Godzilla hooked up and ready to go
























Picked up the Profec B today
















Shots of the engine bay
































With polished heatshield























Oil Drain Plug









Left-to-do:
1) Fuel injector harnesses
2) Walbro fuel pump
3) Gap spark plugs
4) Boost controller and boost gauge 
5) Get the rest of the exhaust welded on (no cat







)
6) Torque everything in the engine bay down to spec
7) Install ECU and clear codes



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:39 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice update .. you have the rest of the night and all day tomorrow and tomorrow night!!! you can get #'s 1,2,,3,5,6 and 7 done!
DO WORK SON!!!!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

Damn that bay is SO SHINY!!! 
I am thinking I want to go a semi gloss black on the valvecover and some other stuff... but I havent really decided yet.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_nice update .. you have the rest of the night and all day tomorrow and tomorrow night!!! you can get #'s 1,2,,3,5,6 and 7 done!
DO WORK SON!!!!!









The rebirth (Part I) is quickly drawing to its conclusion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Damn that bay is SO SHINY!!! 
I am thinking I want to go a semi gloss black on the valvecover and some other stuff... but I havent really decided yet.

lol it's nothing really, just sandpaper and mother's polish and a little time and patience


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Does your hood close with that big ass valve?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Does your hood close with that big ass valve?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Ay cabron!
o
Ay Dios mio!
-Emron


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

At Hot Import Nights last night, one of the things I saw on the new 2009 Skyline GTR was direct-port nitrous injection
















Just wondering where the holes would have to be drilled to run a similar setup in my ride? Is it right here?











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:16 AM 10-12-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Just wondering where the holes would have to be drilled to run a similar setup in my ride? Is it right here?



Yup


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

dude what the hell .. get a file and clean up the edges on the tensioner pulley and polish that bitch !!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_









Your serp belt going around the front of the ac pulley or the back? It really looks like it's wrapped around the front which isn't right Tom.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*



proshot said:


> Your serp belt going around the front of the ac pulley or the back? It really looks like it's wrapped around the front which isn't right Tom.
> yes I know this already lol was funny when I went back and saw it after I put it on lol.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
yes I know this already lol was funny when I went back and saw it after I put it on lol.

Haha just making sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Man Tom you need to get some polished strut tower caps along with all the other polished stuff. The coolant resv. and the wash fluid caps are looking pretty dull... lol


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

you best be workin on your car right now tom, since u havent updated this thread since this morning....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_you best be workin on your car right now tom, since u havent updated this thread since this morning....









Injector harness is wired up!
Depending on when I receive the ECU back from jefnes3, we could crank this thing up by this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anthony1.8 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

wow.. that was a lot of fun to read about.. I don't think i've ever read that many pages on a forum in one sitting.
Awesome job man! Stuff looks great, you really did it up right.
and I can't believe you got shot at.. Now that's a story to tell, and a sick trophy for the garage, get that 9 millie framed!







. No but thank goodness you're ok man.
Anyways, great stuff, keep it up, I can't wait to see a video of this thing rollin'
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Race Prep (Jan 13, 2006)

subscribed for vids


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Race Prep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Race Prep* »_subscribed for vids

he'll probably have to polish them before he posts them

















Work boyaaa work!!! We want some vids.. you have until page 15 to get us vids


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

and this post puts you one post closer to having to show us videos! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

Jefnes3 told me the ECU was shipped out yesterday, should be here in time by this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Video should be forthcoming, once I break her in


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Startup video ftw!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_he'll probably have to polish them before he posts them


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice! Whats left for the wiring??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnbass1* »_Nice! Whats left for the wiring??

Fuel pump, boost controller, and boost gauge


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh thats like 1 hour tops!!, should be ready to fire by tomorrow!!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

want !!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

boner!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Video coming soon (I don't have a video camera







)


you didnt have an ebc or bigger injectors etc.. but you manged to find some... enough with the excuses!!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
you didnt have an ebc or bigger injectors etc.. but you manged to find some... enough with the excuses!!









I will try to remember to bring my camera tommorow ok happy?


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats!!! can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

hell yeah dawg, i'm pumped


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
I will try to remember to bring my camera tommorow ok happy?









sweeeeet


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Looking forward to the video!


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

Kick ASS build by the way!!! 
I only have one question... forgive me if this has been brought up since I haven't read through all 14 pages yet.
Whouldn't it help you flip the turbo 180* so the piping isn't running directly over the hotside of the turbo? That thing will get glowing red hot. 
If not, I would maybe think about a turbo blanket, and wrapping that downpipe. And maybe even the charge piping there too. 
If there is one thing that will kill a turbo performance, it's heat in the wrong place.
Just my .02, take it or leave it.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (guiltless)*

Im pretty sure thats how c2's kits are meant to be







I think its how they have all their piping that makes it that way. I agree with what your saying though


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (guiltless)*

Wouldn't really matter, it's going through the intercooler anyway before it enters the throttle body


----------



## guiltless (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

This is true, but the intercooler can only do so much. Pre-intercooler, and even pre-turbo, temps make a huge difference.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's got a Perdy 'lil heat shield that'll be helping with your concerns. I think it's only about 3 pages back


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

UPDATE - The Finished Product
Here is the finished engine bay








Don't hate on the polish heat shield
























More updates soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:16 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't see your fuel pump....where did you mount it?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you gonna leave open that cranck case breather?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you gonna leave open that cranck case breather?

Yeah I'll put a little filter on it til I find room and a oilt catch can that works


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

Love this build. Have you considered a turbo blanket though?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

Yes, but it's winter time and also break-in time so I haven't put that on top of the priority list as of yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's on my shopping list










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:31 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

where did you put the IAT sensor?


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_where did you put the IAT sensor?

It's built into the MAF on the 2.8l 24v whereas i believe the 3.2 has a separate one like the 1.8t but there is still one in the MAF for you guys.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
It's built into the MAF on the 2.8l 24v whereas i believe the 3.2 has a separate one like the 1.8t but there is still one in the MAF for you guys.

Ahh ok, I was thinking this 2 pin connector was for an IAT. I guess it is for the PCV heating element?


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

You dont need that thing bro..Its useless and doesnt throw a CEL
and the IAT is your MAF


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

updates? Is the exhaust done? Is it running good so far?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

UPDATE
GOOD NEWS - The MAF is toast







, the car starts and idles fine w/o the MAF plugged in. So we're getting that replaced
BAD NEWS - there is a slapping sound and we thinks the valves might be hitting the pistons in the first cylinders (this is the one that the rod threw), so the head is coming back off tomorrow to make sure something is not seriously wrong (cross-fingers)















I would like to think the valves aren't bent since it starts and idles just fine, but obstacles are nothing new. Hoping it's just timing-related. Compared to the hole in my old block, this should be minor


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

does it have the exhaust hooked up?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_does it have the exhaust hooked up?

No not yet, we have not braved driving it, due to the slapping sound
Could it be the new lifters breaking in?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

hook up the exhaust and report back. I thought I had bad rod knock but it was a weird exhaust note that scared the **** out of me


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

The valve cover is already off, this was after we had 3 mechanics sit and listen to it everytime we cranked it up. Again, it starts and idles fine and they were all sure it was something inside hitting.
BUT BOY I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT SIR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess the rebirth isn't without it's fair share of complications










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:36 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Large bore pistons on stock bore gasket
enjoy.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wouldn't it seems less likely with the stock valve, not oversized?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_UPDATE
GOOD NEWS - The MAF is toast







, the car starts and idles fine w/o the MAF plugged in. So we're getting that replaced
BAD NEWS - there is a slapping sound and we thinks the valves might be hitting the pistons in the first cylinders (this is the one that the rod threw), so the head is coming back off tomorrow to make sure something is not seriously wrong (cross-fingers)















I would like to think the valves aren't bent since it starts and idles just fine, but obstacles are nothing new. Hoping it's just timing-related. Compared to the hole in my old block, this should be minor

















i juat threw up a little.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Draining the coolant, cylinder head coming off today


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just an idea ,this slappy knocking noise ,how good is the oil pressure showing ,as i did a 20v engine this weekend and that started fine ,and idioled well until the revs were lifterd ,it was caused via a piston sheel that had spun ,causeing the piston to tap on the head ,like a maticaly noise ,,so after haveing the crank done with new shels mains ,noise went and engine was fine ,,,unsure what caused this in the first place thow ,let me know what u find ,,,fingers crossed for you bud....


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_my god there are a lot of Hurtin Egos sigs...
...Tom, i thought we agreed it was to 24v-T specific? What motor does Kubota have again?

kubotapowered is a good friend of mine. he has a 2.9L 12vT.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_my god there are a lot of Hurtin Egos sigs...
...Tom, i thought we agreed it was to 24v-T specific? What motor does Kubota have again?

nice, way to act your age!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
nice, way to act your age!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


bahahahahaha!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_just makin sure, no need to get your panties in a wad Kubota









no worries


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
no worries


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Assume Isaam is correct about stock gasket on overbore motor, would this be the solution?
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=69


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yep


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

pistons dont even reach the deck on the 24v do they?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (BakBer)*









it looks like your pistons do not ever come above the level of the block. i dont think you should have any issues with your HG.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ 
it looks like your pistons do not ever come above the level of the block. i dont think you should have any issues with your HG.[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Exactly the gasket i pressed against the head, therefore the piston would have to actually hit the head for it to matter.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_just an idea ,this slappy knocking noise ,how good is the oil pressure showing ,as i did a 20v engine this weekend and that started fine ,and idioled well until the revs were lifterd ,it was caused via a piston sheel that had spun ,causeing the piston to tap on the head ,like a maticaly noise ,,so after haveing the crank done with new shels mains ,noise went and engine was fine ,,,unsure what caused this in the first place thow ,let me know what u find ,,,fingers crossed for you bud....
 
Already checked the oil pressure with a gauge it was fine. Thought about no oil getting to the lifters but they should be fine.
Timing is/was perfect never been out of time. Timed the motor off the car so it has never had any interference. car ran smooth just with some sound.
Have to see whats going on tommorow.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
no worries

















ok now im really tornnnn on which ****ing one to use as my sig!
_btw... if you like that... go to ncdubs.org and register, then go the nsfw section and check out the 'all about the azz v2.0 thread .. sticky at the top _ http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

lookin forward to seeing what the issue is.. hopefully it is something simple bro.. fingers crossed


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Exactly the gasket i pressed against the head, therefore the piston would have to actually hit the head for it to matter.

You would be amazed @ the **** I have seen over the years...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have seen the head gasket issue before on a subaru motor. A popular swap with the 2.0 wrx guys is to take the 2.5 sti block, and bolt 2.0 heads on it. If you use the 2.0 head gasket the pistons WILL hit the gasket. Not sure how much of that applies here, but I have see it, and know it's possible.








Either way, good luck Tom! Hope it is something simple.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't make me come out there


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DO U THINK IT MAY HAVE BEEN AN IDEA OF USEING A HEADSPACER ,on the engine ,as thats the route ive gone but unsure how good it maybe ,,,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

UPDATE 
Guys - All suggested theories were good indeed, but upon removing the cylinder head we found a *foreign piece of metal* in one of the cylinders. 
No signs of any damage to any of the components. I will post up a pic of the object later tonight. 
No idea where it came from and how it got there, but there is a huge sigh of relief from the both of us now that we have identified and discovered where that slaping sound was coming from. 
Reassembly is underway so we can get back on track






































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:33 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)




----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Good news so far bro! Post up pics mofo!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Good news so far bro! Post up pics mofo!









yes x2
and... video!







pg 15 is here and you have no excuse now


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
pg 15 is here and you have no excuse now









not yet


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Vortex - Do you think this piston needs to be replaced?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yes sir, by all means, creases like that not only can lead to a hotspot on that piston and cause detonation it could have been compromised


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Why me? I didn't drive the damn car yet, and how does a piece of foreign object get left in there?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

what does the bottom of the head look like


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats a total nightmare situation, sorry to see it.











































you've done such a beautiful build up till now -- make sure you continue to do it right the 1st time .

dont forget to use a new head gasket... ask me how I know








-m



_Modified by maxslug at 5:02 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

What exactly happened? That sucks man.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

pic of the object??? how big was it?? a fricken penny?? 
those are pretty big divits. i would have a hard time running that piston and im a shady MOFO.
oh and could the object have come from inside the head?? might want to check that out too. not likely, but neither is something falling in there.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 6:19 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Damn dude!!! So close and now so far. It's the bane of VR6T'ness though. It's worth it, it's worth it...


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

could have always been worse brotha... 

i also will give you until page 17 to get videos








i wonder if it was a polishing wheel that got left in there








without the blood sweat and tears... its not worth it man


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_pic of the object??? how big was it?? a fricken penny?? 
those are pretty big divits. i would have a hard time running that piston and im a shady MOFO.
oh and could the object have come from inside the head?? might want to check that out too. not likely, but neither is something falling in there.

_Modified by jhayesvw at 6:19 PM 10-22-2008_

I doubt a penny would do that, pennies are copper and would deform before causing serious damage. It just hit me, it looks like a flat tipped screw driver bit, like the bit you put in a multidriver!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

pennies are not copper after 1982 though and therefore are much harder. but yeah. i just said penny as an approximation.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

A new piston will be ordered from Schimmel performance tomorrow, the real question is whether or not the bare block has been compromised


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

can u see any scarring on the walls?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_can u see any scarring on the walls?

vdubspeed88 said it was fine and the he can re-hone it if I want him to, I will personally look myself tomorrow for peace of mind


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

replace the rod bearing as well. on a motor of this caliber i am sure the bore was matched to the piston for proper piston to wall clearance. dont let them re hone it. if it needs a hone i would send it back and let them rebuild it properly. 



_Modified by philipwight at 8:10 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

hope you get this all sorted!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*

thanks Phil


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i was looking forward to this


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
So was I 

tomorrow will hold many answers, with any bit of luck its just a piston and in a week we will be right back where we are today.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

see tom...like i said, it was probably the end of a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So should I pay for the piston and all necessary parts to replace this? 
vdubspeed88 and his Dad are saying it probably came from the SRI














I remember washing that thing out 3-4 times before I even brought it to the shop

















if its going to streamline the process then yes provided youre not forking out more than say 300-400 bucks max!!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Bummer.. Hopfully a new pistion and bearing set and a HG and your good to go provided the head is alright..
One thing thats a concern is that what ever was in there had to leave.. and you know which way it left..With that being said I hope the turbo is ok.. Check the wheels and check the rotation on the shaft ..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 12:05 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not an engine guru, but if it came from the SRI, then it went through the head by an intake valve and it probably tried to exit through an exhaust valve. How scarred up are the valves?
-Emron


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Porkchop.... here's what happened to my van after I crushed #4's ring lands running 14psi non-intercooled. I know you have not ran yours yet, but mine has similar divets, though not as big. I may have gotten some foreign material in there that aided in the destruction. Who knows?
















I did not know it at the time, I thought I lifted the head and popped the gasket, so I replaced the head gasket and still run like poo. Did a leakdown and found this...










_Modified by Weiss at 11:40 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Weiss - Thank you, I will now also focus on that as well. 
Believe or not owner of the shop said that those divets on my piston are just fine


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Believe or not owner of the shop said that those divets on my piston are just fine

















On my old 2.9 I had some worse looking marks from bending two valves after a cam failure. I buffed them out a little bit and the motor has been holding 20++ psi with no problems since. Honestly I'd just clean them up and run it.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Ouch man, that sucks. I would def want to know what was in there. and like others have said if it wasn't in the cylinder when you took the head off it must have gone through the turbo. Check the turbine wheel to make sure it is ok. Also as far as who's fault it is, you can't really decide that until you find out what was in there.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Yeah I know man we'll see how this plays out. My main concern right now is the cylinder walls, all other parts can be replaced relatively much easier


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I'm trying to make 500+whp sir, and under those kinds of pressure, the divets will become hotspots and won't be able to hold. No compromises, like others have said, do it right the 1st time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I totally disagree, but it's your money!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

So you're telling me everyone on here is wrong? Cuz you and the shop owner are the only ones that say itz fine















And remember our past recent conversations, unlike you sir, I have to pay to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

If it were my motor, I would also run it. Maybe pull the piston out and clean it up some. What do the cylinder head and turbine wheel look like? I would be paying more attention to those then the piston top.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

leebro61 - should a disassembly of the head and turbine wheel be undertaken? 
The shop hasn't done that yet nor mentioned anything about the turbine wheel potentially being compromised


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:26 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_leebro61 - should a disassembly of the head and turbine wheel be undertaken? 

That depends I guess. How does the combustion chamber in that cylinder look? Better or worse than the piston? The turbine wheel could/should be looked at by just separating the center section of the turbo from the exhaust housing. There should be 6 bolts and some washers that hold it all together and I imagine you have enough slack in your oil/coolant lines to let the turbo slide out of the exhaust housing without removing the manifold/dp.
Do you have a Cat, muffler or anything downstream of the turbo that might have caught whatever was in the cylinder? Sorry to hear about this man. I've been breaking in the built motor on my 12v lately and these sort of things were exactly what I was dreading on the first start up


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

leebro - thanks man, right now it's just open downpipe, if vdubspeed88 will pick me up from my work during lunch break today (5 mins away from the shop) 
If that happens, I will go in and examine cylinder wall myself. On top of that, I am not a professional so can we get a checklist that I can perform today myself going? I think that would be a great start to getting back on track, thanks again


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I guess first thing would be:
1) cylinder wall, I was planning on visually inspecting the wall and running my fingers to check for smoothness
2) cylinder head, I felt the surface of the valve yesterday and they felt exactly the same as the valves in the other cylinders. I presume that a comprehensive check cannot be done w/o disassembly so that is where my limitation lies
3) turbo, they will probably not unbolt that for me but maybe elaborate where in the CHRA I should check? Once the 5-6 bolts have been loosen?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just look at the combustion chamber in the head (feels weird saying that about a VR







). See if it also has divots caused by FOD. I'm not an expert here, but I would assume that if there is little/no marking in the head, the head is probably fine. Judging by the minimal marks on your piston, whatever was in that cylinder wasn't there for long.
If you are open downpipe (especially if it's vbanded), I would just drop the downpipe and look through the turbine discharge and see if you can notice any irregularities in the blade. This would be a quick 5 minute check but I would still want to separate the housing and the center section to take a look at the turbine inducer side. The turbine might look great from the exit but the housing could be hiding some damage


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

the combustion chamber area is pitch black, so if there are divets or markings I would not be able to see it with the naked eye until it is washed down, so I will feel for it
and regarding the turbo, that will be forthcoming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you're telling me everyone on here is wrong? Cuz you and the shop owner are the only ones that say itz fine















And remember our past recent conversations, unlike you sir, I have to pay to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I totally hear what you're saying, but I've put a motor together with similar 'unintended features' and it worked fine. I used some polishing wheels on a die grinder running real slow to buff them out as well as I could. The motor went into a car running the C2 42# stuff, maxxed it out and now it's getting standalone and 96lb injectors and a new turbo to make use of it all. If I didn't think that the motor would hold up and be fine, I would have put two pistons in it.
And for reference, this is why it had some dents.. 








When you see stuff like that some dented pistons seem like not such a bad thing.








I do agree though I'd be more worried about the turbine wheel.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 12:21 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Damn you're hardcore sir, snapping camshafts, thatz first time I've seen that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:23 AM 10-23-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah lets just say that most of my experience is from singlehandedly F'n things up.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

its cause your so good at doing that paul. are those the tt276's or the 288's?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I have seen numerous people sand down gouges in their pistons from valves coming in contact with them. I guess just make sure there are no sharp edges that could become hot spots. If you order a new piston you need to make sure it is the same weight as the others as to not upset the balance.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Early production Schrick 276s, they don't make them on VW billets anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Sad way to kill a piston








Get some new ones if you have the money.
I woulden dare to use any piston with that deep marks.
Btw double check the rod for that one also so its not bent


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Now just need to order another piston from schimmel, or should I just clean it up and go with it









If you have the $$ to do it easily enough... it's peace of mind. Knowing that it is taken care of and is good to go is an important thing... especially when you are trying to troubleshoot something down the road, you dont want to be thinking back...' hmm i wonder if that piston is starting to let go ?? ' and then spend unecessary time opening things up to look at it and make sure it's not your problem.
You have most of it apart now, go ahead and get her squared away


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So you're telling me everyone on here is wrong? Cuz you and the shop owner are the only ones that say itz fine















And remember our past recent conversations, unlike you sir, I have to pay to play http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will back this up.. I bent valves on my motor like 3 years ago, stock 2.8l block. It nicked up 2 or 3 pistions.. I just threw a new head on there and 15k later and 400whp\23psi shes still running strong.. I wouldnt worry about it provided thats the only damage..


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Look at it this way, if it buys you piece of mind I would do it. The divots in that piston will heat up differently and hold heat differently, like I said earlier, not to mention the stresses its been through already.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

on the deepest divot it may have crushed the ringland down and if it did the rings will not work properly. they will be stuck in place.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Here's a horrible cell phone pic of the inducer leebro61



























_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:06 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'd replace the piston, better safe than sorry imo.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

i wouldnt ..lol but thats me ,only a few marks nothing major to affect its job in the bore surely,,


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

man if for some reason.... something happens later down the road and you have left that piston in there... you will kick ur own ass...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I'm trying to make 500+whp sir, and under those kinds of pressure, the divets will become hotspots and won't be able to hold. No compromises, like others have said, do it right the 1st time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

really..have it checked and fixed by a machine shop


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I would replace the piston. I'm definitely not an expert, but I don't like the damage on the outer portion of the piston. I wouldn't be as worried if the damage were in the center, but it seems that it's on the very edge.
Replace it.
-Emron


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

My vote is to just replace the damn thing. You know that you will always be thinking about it... I would.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

there is still the question of 
where is the piece of metal? 
i would like to see it. im sure the owner of the car would too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_there is still the question of 
where is the piece of metal? 
i would like to see it. im sure the owner of the car would too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll keep you updated once I get more info.
On a different note, is there an alternative way to acquire the JE piston I have in my block? Schimmel didn't return my phone call today and I just wanted to have a backup plan so I don't get delayed too long.
Do you guys think I can just sent the actual piston to JE and have them replicate another one off of the damaged piston? 
Hey Bill, do you post on here sir? If so PM me lol
















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:31 PM 10-23-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:33 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_there is still the question of 
where is the piece of metal? 
i would like to see it. im sure the owner of the car would too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Why I don't know where it is but since that I already offered to pay for the piston if he feels I am shady and really just trying to get out of paying for it. 
Did it come from something I did who knows I have no need to hide it if I am already paying for a new piston. Like look you ****ed up and it hurt my motor you need to buy me a new piston. Ok I am already doing that so... you can say I purposely took some metal and put it in there or accidentally dropped something in it. Whatever








Tom is a friend of mine and I know he is very stressed over this so am I and have been anxiously awaiting it to be done also. 
I have checked and let him check everything he has asked not hiding things.







Even have the hotside still off so he can check it if he wants to so he can verify I didn't f that up and tried to cover it.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i think bakber was referring to having the piston checked out if you wanted to keep it
but since your getting a new one you should be ok
remember what happened to me when i shipped my rod off...you dont want to wait that long lol


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Dam Tom...sorry to see what is going on. I will take a spin in mine for ya!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Btw
Did you remove the turbo and check both compressor wheel and turbine wheel?
Remember when a spark plug lost a small pieace and the GT40 was damaged.
We had to remove the exhaust housing from the turbo to se the damage on the turbine wheel


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just run it, i have run pistons with worse dents from valves without issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sucks but, **** happens


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Does the cylinder wall need to be rehoned? If I replaced the piston?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Btw
Did you remove the turbo and check both compressor wheel and turbine wheel?
Remember when a spark plug lost a small pieace and the GT40 was damaged.
We had to remove the exhaust housing from the turbo to se the damage on the turbine wheel









Yes, the inducer and CHRA has been inspected


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Does the cylinder wall need to be rehoned? If I replaced the piston?

No you should be ok


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

DAAAAAAAANG, and I thought this was going to be an issueless build. I think these C2 stage 3 kits are cursed...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_DAAAAAAAANG, and I thought this was going to be an issueless build. I think these C2 stage 3 kits are cursed...









Well, you can't really blame C2 for what happened here


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Well, you can't really blame C2 for what happened here

No, I know...







Hope it's nothing major...


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_DAAAAAAAANG, and I thought this was going to be an issueless build. I think these C2 stage 3 kits are cursed...









I know 3 that are running flawlessly!!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
I know 3 that are running flawlessly!!









Well, they don't post on here so how are we supposed to know...







Regardless, hope this one gets running soon... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
I know 3 that are running flawlessly!!









I wish one of you 3 would get on a dyno for me and give me a benchmark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:02 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## Floorbangr (Aug 1, 2007)

Must need for some vids on youtubbage!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Well, they don't post on here so how are we supposed to know...







Regardless, hope this one gets running soon... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i post on here all the time...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

UPDATE 
In light of the recent mishap, here is how she sits today. Very similar to how the car looked several months ago.
















Recent efforts were turned towards the interior, with the boost gauge and profec B installed.
























Suggestions on how to cover this up and make it look clean is greatly appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Here's a sneak peak of vdubspeed88's new setup: 
- T67 | .84 hotside | S-housing compressor | Twin-scrolled | T4 Flange | 75 lb/min 
- ATP Manifold 
- AAA cylinder head 
- Port and polish work
- More details forthcoming
- 1000cc+ injectors

























More updates soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:05 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Mmmm T67...







That's gonna move some air!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Weiss - I nominate you as spokesperson of Hurtin' Egos















Yall check out his videos on s t r e e t f i r e, search "2345936"


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:49 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I wish one of you 3 would get on a dyno for me and give me a benchmark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:02 AM 10-24-2008_

That's what I've been saying all this time








My suggestion to make this clean is I would try ti trim the original piece an put it in there


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
That's what I've been saying all this time








My suggestion to make this clean is I would try ti trim the original piece an put it in there

















like dis. 
























sorry bout crappy pics.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

^^^ That's exactly what Im talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW I got exact the same serious radio at the exact same spot mounted










_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 9:50 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Turbodub,
Got any more pics of how you did that?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Porkchop - where did you get that trim??


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_Turbodub,
Got any more pics of how you did that?

sorry man, thats all i got. my buddy 94volkswagen did it. he scored through the back of the trim piece with a utility knife, bent the plastic off, and then used a file to smooth everything out. he's the bosnian macgyver. 


_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:22 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_^^^ That's exactly what Im talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW I got exact the same serious radio at the exact same spot mounted









_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 9:50 AM 10-25-2008_

lol! its the perfect spot! the only thing that sucks is when i have to plug stuff into my power outlet.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Porkchop - where did you get that trim??

I painted it myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I gonna redo them all here's the one's I got waitin' at home
























This is what I used


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

UPDATE
So I stopped by the shop today, long story short. The pistons in my car were Eurospec JE pistons, part number is EFP1072896 4VVR68.5. At the time the shortblock was ordered, I told Bill Schimmel I did not want to wait 6-weeks for his custom JE pistons, hence why he used these, no fault on his part. 
Apparantly, Eurospec (Overland) is not willing to break off a single one for Lord of the Ring, since they did not order the pistons themselves (the shop where the car is currently at). Schimmel told me to give him a call and he'll see what he can do to get it. 
So if anyone has some pull with Overland (Eurospec), *I could really use your help at this point. *































































































































































































































































































































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:36 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Damn dude, that sucks. Heh when the page first loaded i saw the







icons for a sec then it scrolled away and I knew something bad was up :/ If its not one thing it's ALWAYS another... Trust me I know this quite well also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I was reluctant to say this, but my gut feeling also says the cylinder head warrants another outside opinion. 
I did some research and spoke with some very knowlegable people and came to the conclusion that testing for flatness along with filing it down may not be enough to ensure the cylinder head will be up to the task of generating massive amounts of power. 
My research findings indicate that a pressure test is very necessary and the valvetrain components will have to be disassembed. This is to ensure the valves are not bent, period. Of course, this has not been done yet. Furthermore, the metal on the cylinder head is chipped, which I was told at the very least should be filled, I will take some pictures to show vortex and the world so I can get your opinion as well. 
Should the necessary steps indicate that my BDF cylinder head on my car is no longer good for 500+whp (the end-objective for this project from the get-go), I will follow in Isaam's footsteps and replace it with an R32 cylinder head, so I am at a crossroads today, as it relates to where I take the project going forward. 
What is truly sad about this situation, is that I honestly tried to build this project right. I am truly disappointed at where this project is today, not only has this taken way too long to complete, I have learned that this aspect of automotive performance is not as fun and exciting as I once believe it to be. 























































































































































































































































































































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:52 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

damn.


----------



## 21 kings place (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I've been following your build. And as bad as this seems right now, just keep thinking about the end result. No matter what, think about what you'll have when everything is over with. Nothing good that is truly appreciated comes easy. Hang in there, and continue to do it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Porkchop I can call JE and see if they will make you just one. I have some pull on some Vendors... perks working for Summit.







Listed on my web site are the Mk3 and older pistons, but I might be able to get you the 3.2 pistons if that's what you have. I'm under the impression you had a 2.8 24valve, which the pistons are the same for all VR6's I think???
http://store.summitracing.com/...91096
I'll call them Monday. IM me over your piston specs.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

dude stick with it. ive had more problems with my 12v vrt than i can seriously count at this point. itll all be worth it in the end. i've been to the point where i'm willing to sell it or even part it. ive been watching your post since the start, its been an awesome ride. follow it through. **** happens, its no ones fault. not the guy who built it. not the guy paying to put it together. if you wanna go fast your either broke or your car broke something. make it happen buddy


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (nuts4boosting)*

Hahah, either you're broke, your car's broke, or both


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Porkchop I can call JE and see if they will make you just one. I have some pull on some Vendors... perks working for Summit.







Listed on my web site are the Mk3 and older pistons, but I might be able to get you the 3.2 pistons if that's what you have. I'm under the impression you had a 2.8 24valve, which the pistons are the same for all VR6's I think???
http://store.summitracing.com/...91096
I'll call them Monday. IM me over your piston specs



Weiss - They have to weigh exactly the same as the other 5 pistons I have, here is the part number EFP1072896 4VVR68.5.
If you have a contact at JE, I can mail these in and worse case, wait 6-weeks for them to custom make one to match. 
Right now my main concern is the cylinder head, after speaking with some knowledgeable people about it. 

I own page 19 of this thread which shoulda been finished at pg 10


















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:36 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21 kings place* »_I've been following your build. And as bad as this seems right now, just keep thinking about the end result. No matter what, think about what you'll have when everything is over with. Nothing good that is truly appreciated comes easy. Hang in there, and continue to do it right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4boosting* »_dude stick with it. ive had more problems with my 12v vrt than i can seriously count at this point. itll all be worth it in the end. i've been to the point where i'm willing to sell it or even part it. ive been watching your post since the start, its been an awesome ride. follow it through. **** happens, its no ones fault. not the guy who built it. not the guy paying to put it together. if you wanna go fast your either broke or your car broke something. make it happen buddy









Guys thank you for your support, I will see how this plays out, regardless of how this shakes out, *we will make 500+whp *
I am drunk, so I am going to hit the sack, more updates soon http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

mistakes happen. and crap happens.
nobody is saying that anyone intentionally damaged your engine.
you'll get it sorted out soon enough. perhaps you can send your piston back to eurospec/JE and they can inspect it?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my original build took almost six months. then, 3k miles after it was finished, i blew the motor. down for another 3 months. my old auto tech teacher used to say all the time, "all cars are pieces of ****, some are just bigger pieces of **** than others!" like i said in the IM tom, if vrt's were easy, everybody would have one.
it'll all work out brother. and speaking as a person that knows the end result, THE JUICE IS DEFINITELY WORTH THE SQUEEZE!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Josh - I WANNA SQUEEZE SOME JUICE








Regarding where we go next, does everyone agree that the cylinder head needs to be pressure tested, valves checked to make sure they are not bent, and the chipped surface filled|welded?
Please think in terms of a performance mechanic, not a repair mechanic
Pic of the damage on the cylinder head coming tomorrow



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:24 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Josh - I WANNA SQUEEZE SOME JUICE








Regarding where we go next, does everyone agree that the cylinder head needs to be pressure tested, valves checked to make sure they are not bent, and the chipped surface filled|welded?
Please think in terms of a performance mechanic, not a repair mechanic
Pic of the damage on the cylinder head coming tomorrow

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:24 AM 10-26-2008_

The correct way to do this would be to drop it off at a machine shop, tell them you want all the valves pulled out and checked (may as well do a valve job if you haven't already done one), pressure tested, and checked for trueness of the deck. If all that passes she will rock. I would also just look at the rest of the valvetrain, ie cams, lifters, and rockers. If the valves are not bent I would not imagine you damaged anything up top. 
The part number might work... in case they can't reference it I need the weights (obviously in grams), bore diameter in mm, wrist pin size in inches, and ring land sizes. 


_Modified by Weiss at 6:15 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I've just spent $700 on a 3-angle valve job





























Let me know Weiss, need all the help I can get at this point. If that part number will not suffice I will ask Schimmel all the pertinent details you just mentioned. 
I hate having to babysit my own project when I'm paying someone else to do it, but it's gotta be done.


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:54 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just have the four valves in that cylinder pulled and inspected, chances are they are just fine. If the bottom of the head isnt marred up then I wouldnt even think twice about having it pressure tested


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I've just spent $700 on a 3-angle valve job





























Let me know Weiss, need all the help I can get at this point. If that part number will not suffice I will ask Schimmel all the pertinent details you just mentioned. 
I hate having to babysit my own project when I'm paying someone else to do it, but it's gotta be done.

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:54 AM 10-26-2008_

I have done everything you have asked even offered to replace a piston that I personally don't think was damaged by me but I am a nice guy. The head was checked out by a EXTREMELY well renouned builder. He was paid to fly to South America to build a motor. He does A lot of the major Dealership work. He has worked with some very well known shops for probably 40+ years. You told me you hoped it was bad so you could take it out of my paycheck to by an r32 head. He confimed that it was fine and that he wouldn't be afraid of making 500+ hp out of it. There is no cuts going outside the combustion chamber so pressure would not leak out.
You brought me a car that was in pieces bolts had to be searched for along with many parts. I talked you into going through insurance on your car and delt with them numerous times and got you money out of it. I took money out of what they were going to pay me so you could get a fully built shortblock for just the detuctable, which before you would have to pay for a stock one out of pocket. I have already lost quite a bit of money on how long its taken but have not given up. 
I have no problem on this kind of build but am just getting too stressed out on how you deal with me. Your innapropriate comments to me in person that I have delt with from the begginning. To trying to dissparrage me online. This is very unprofessional and immature.
I am at the point where I can't be helping someone acting this way. If you are so unhappy with whats going on then you should take it to some one else.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

For example local forum..
"True but you can do that over time lets say enjoy lower boost levels which is still a good amount of power and upgrade other stuff over time. But you gotta pay to play.." Me to a guy
"If I were you, I wouldn't even dare voice an opinion about this stuff after the little mishap that occured on my car."Porchop randomly


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
I have done everything you have asked even offered to replace a piston that I personally don't think was damaged by me but I am a nice guy. 

not trying to get in the middle of all this, but how was the piston not damaged by you? you assembled the motor correct? Tom didn't do the assembly so obviously it wasn't his fault. i work at a shop also, so i know once and a while **** happens, but you can't try and pass blame off on the customer.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
not trying to get in the middle of all this, but how was the piston not damaged by you? you assembled the motor correct? Tom didn't do the assembly so obviously it wasn't his fault. i work at a shop also, so i know once and a while **** happens, but you can't try and pass blame off on the customer.

Agreed. I worked in an automotive ship for a couple years. If I messed up a job we paid for it. Not getting between anyone here, I'm just saying that's the way jobs work to make the customer happy. If Porkchop is getting nasty just talk it out.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
not trying to get in the middle of all this, but how was the piston not damaged by you? you assembled the motor correct? Tom didn't do the assembly so obviously it wasn't his fault. i work at a shop also, so i know once and a while **** happens, but you can't try and pass blame off on the customer.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

For the record, the inappropriate comment was
"Next time, you'll learn not to make this kinda mistake"
And for the record, show me the foreign object. 
This is my diary of the project, if you want to complain about me, go start your own thread. Never once have I bad-mouthed you on my thread, if I recall, only good things were said about you on this thread only. 
I guess that's about to change








*I'll have the car towed this upcoming week.*
Nothing like a little drama to spice things up, huh? Just when everyone thought this project was almost done, were now just getting into act II.

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:10 PM 10-26-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:27 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

And for the record, I am not discrediting John Day, obviously if he wasn't up to the task I wouldn't let him perform the 3-angle valve job in the first place.
My point was that additional steps need to be completed, to no fault of John Day, they are not done yet nor were they being considered.
I am sure John Day would have no issues doing them if I asked him to, but it just sucks to have to pay more money to fix something I already paid to get done right the first time. 
I can understand if I drove the car and beat on it, and something were to go wrong, but as everyone knows, I have not yet driven the car nor has the car has been driven on the road yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
not trying to get in the middle of all this, but how was the piston not damaged by you? you assembled the motor correct? Tom didn't do the assembly so obviously it wasn't his fault. i work at a shop also, so i know once and a while **** happens, but you can't try and pass blame off on the customer.
 
I am not trying to walk away from my responsability to finsih this project. I have done everything Tom has asked and want him to have an awsome car. I would just like to do it in the absence of foul languae and rude behavoir. None of which makes the project move faster. If we can keep some calm situations I could have the car done within a few days of getting the piston.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

If my foul language and rude behavior distracts you, I rather walk away with my car as is then torture you any longer








Let me tell you how horrible I can be, I have people in Lord of the Rings yelling "abuse abuse abuse" GTFO


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I have people in Lord of the Rings yelling "abuse abuse abuse" GTFO


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I'm not the smartest person in the world but I would keep as much of this off the internet as you can and solve it man to man before it sours what you have worked so hard to establish


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I'm not the smartest person in the world but I would keep as much of this off the internet as you can and solve it man to man before it sours what you have worked so hard to establish

yeah, i'd hate to see this thread get locked down.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

as i stated near the top of this page.
nobody intentionally messed up your engine.
calm down and think this through. something fell in there. 
I HOPE they found it, becuase if not, it'll cause issues the next time you start the car.
this shop LOTR seems very competent. mistakes happen. let them make it right and then youre set.
im pretty sure that if you pull the car, you lose the right to collect monies. you must give a shop a chance to correct their mistake before you blow up. 
just take it easy, explain how this has upset you and move on. the car will be finished as soon as possible im sure.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I am calm sir, I have written all comments with logic and reasoning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Cylinder head, in it's current condition. The valves have not been removed yet, but it has been tested with a straight-edge and filed down. 
What needs to done to verify that it is in proper conidition? Especially to support the requirements of this project. 








































































I tried to take as many pictures in as many different angles that I can, all the damage seems to be within the area where the head gasket does not cover.
lmk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

ouch. that doesnt look very nice.
good luck with that. im sure it can be filled and smoothed. its just aluminum after all.
it just sucks to have to do it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ouch. that doesnt look very nice.
good luck with that. im sure it can be filled and smoothed. its just aluminum after all.
it just sucks to have to do it. 

Yeah will there be any issues with filling it?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yeah will there be any issues with filling it? 

I would be worried about a weld breaking off and dropping in the cylinder and then leaving you where you are right now. As much as I hate dragging others into this I would consult Billy or Jeff Key and see what they think about all of this. They are local guys who have been down the road many times before with a great reputation. It pains me to say but if it was me I would be buying a new head even though its more money on an already expensive build. Because of the area its in it *might* be possible to polish and fill without causing compression or turbulence problems


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 7:36 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Kubota - I will do that sir, thank you for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Kubota - I will do that sir, thank you for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anytime brother!! Keep us posted!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*








if it we me... i would not be taking a chance on that... you know how I am... it may set you back in the timeline, but as stated before the squeeze is worth the juice brotha. I still want to know what the hell caused this.
I had not realized this was a shop working on this exclusively? If they were, then I would be holding them accountable and would give them the chance to make it right. Most do, but also do not settle for anything less that how it was before the damage occurred. On the other hand .. if you have hand your hands into her and have been doing things as well.. well then it's gonna be hard to say one way or the other. At either rate, things could be a lottttt worse... you could be buying a whole new bolck and turbo on top of that! 
My grandfather always told me... 'if all of your problems can be solved by time or money.. then you don't have any problems'








keep us posted


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I personally would have done an R32 head on the 2.8 block


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

R32 head r sexi. Either that or R32 head is.. nevermind lol. Just get one







I want one too







Meh, I'll prolly just end up building my motor eventually. I can't wait to do them titanium springs/retainers/real cams, oh and pistons/rods







Might as well build the head now...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (PhReE)*

keep in mind if you do an R32 head that your intake mani won't fit.
My buddy saw those pics and said he would just tig that head up, cnc it and then deck it. should be fine.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (DarkSideGTI)*

That's true. I wonder if C2 would let him swap out his SRI.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_R32 head r sexi. Either that or R32 head is.. nevermind lol. Just get one







I want one too







Meh, I'll prolly just end up building my motor eventually. I can't wait to do them titanium springs/retainers/real cams, oh and pistons/rods







Might as well build the head now...









i'm thinkin people in utah have way too much bloody money...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i'm thinkin people in utah have way too much bloody money...

There is nothing else to do here..... wait that's not true.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yeah, there are some BDF heads availalbe on the cheap too. This is making the decision much harder. There are some that would cost the same as having it TIG welded as DarksideGTI mentioned.


If the cost between repairing it or buying a new head is the same, it would be far safer to just buy a new head. I would not take a chance on a serious build such as this.
http://www.jepistons.com/cat/je/sport/vw/vr6.shtml It's either going to be the 186235 (.040" over) or the 186236 (.080" over).. On that note I had no idea we have enough meat to bore .080" over! What does that make it? A 3.0L?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Weiss)*

You can go .120" over on these motors.. heck even .160" has been done.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

UPDATE
Schimmel just ordered the piston from Eurospec



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:52 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

better make sure its EXACTLY the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_better make sure its EXACTLY the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2, you may want to have a machine shop balance the whole rotating assembly.
If you are gonna sell that head let me know, my buddy might want to buy it.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*








for new startup video... 
here is mine... forgot to push the clip in for the lower coolant pipe








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_CVbY1upP0


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Anyone have pics of the R32 fuel rail?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Here we go...







You're crazy Tom!


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

let the rebuild pt 2 begin!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Part of the reason why I asked about the fuel rail was b/c I need to know could these spacers be used to adapt my Siemens 630cc to an OEM R32 fuel rail? The pics below were found on the MKIV R32 classifieds
















Or could the stock 2.8 24v fuel rail work?

















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:05 PM 10-30-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:05 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

That is a pic of my injectors for sale!








Here is a picture of a modified R32 fuel rail from HPA Motorsports. The only difference is that the lines are lengthened on the left side and the fpr sits out further on the other side.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (xbluewaterx)*

I assume those were made by HPA to accomodate the taller 630cc Siemens?


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

No the stock rail has the fuel entering the top of the rail which would hit the SRI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (xbluewaterx)*

UPDATE 
Piston will be at my front door at middle of next week, big props to Bill Schimmel for getting that part for me quickly!
So I think we can get the car done next month once I get the cylinder head situation figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
New management in place











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:58 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

is it possible to ad the oem head gasked and draw a line around the edges so that we can see how close the damage is to the edges.
Btw it should be a 5min job to weld it and then leave to the machine shop to resurface


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You will need a new short runner too if you got .:R head.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Here we go...







You're crazy Tom!

Agreed


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't wait to hear this baby start up!! Let's get it going!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

R32 head | Throttle Body | Fuel Rail 
Ships out early next week, big props to Underground VW Parts for having everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Sick gets Sicker































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:52 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

very cool.....the fuel rail will have to have a return welded on, as the R has a returnless fuel rail and the 24v does not. Summit has weldable -6 or whatever size fittings, and any good welder can get it done for you....also, C2 may have to modify your software to fit the R throttle body, but check with them, cause it might not even need it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

when will the insanity stop??!!








congrats on getting it sorted


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

speaking of insanity, you need alcohol injection



_Modified by KubotaPowered at 9:48 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I've been watching this thread and tuning in every day or so to see updates. Sorry you've had bad luck with a foreign object.
Routing for you from a foreign country.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_I've been watching this thread and tuning in every day or so to see updates. Sorry you've had bad luck with a foreign object.
Routing for you from a foreign country.

Thank you sir, we here in the US appreciate your support from the UK


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_speaking of insanity, you need alcohol injection

How bout Nitrous injection?














Don't get me started John, I've been looking into a wet setup for about 2-months now, you know just something to help the turbo spool a little faster.


----------



## Turbostuff (Jan 19, 2006)

i just spent the last 30 min looking at this thread.

This thing is going to be sick.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
How bout Nitrous injection?














Don't get me started John, I've been looking into a wet setup for about 2-months now, you know just something to help the turbo spool a little faster.










You dont want that kind of power from that big ass turbo coming on too soon, you will be joining the axle of the month club in very short order


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_very cool.....the fuel rail will have to have a return welded on, as the R has a returnless fuel rail and the 24v does not. Summit has weldable -6 or whatever size fittings, and any good welder can get it done for you....also, C2 may have to modify your software to fit the R throttle body, but check with them, cause it might not even need it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is not true at all, in fact it is my return line that is giving me problems right now. My SRI is hitting the fuel return line and making it so that the SRI won't fully bolt up.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

I thought the R32 had a fuel return on it, there are 2 lines from the factory








PG 21 is mine!


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

My R fuel rail came from a toureg, but I have been told by others that the fuel system differs on an R than on other MKIV golf and jettas, in that they have a returnless fuel system....either way, my fuel rail did not have a return on it and I modified it in this fashion to work with an aftermarket FPR and -6an lines...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Tom, that R head will make a huge difference. Were only revving to 5,500 right now on my car, at 8lbs of boost, and it feels like a completely different car with my new head
your going to love it

you almost ready to hurt some egos?















how's the crankshaft working out?


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:55 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Clearly two fuel lines to the rail in this pic if it helps.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*

Very helpful indeed, thanks Harry


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_Clearly two fuel lines to the rail in this pic if it helps.









Harry is that the JBS turbo kit, I've heard about this one, manifold is beautiful


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*

im totally diggin the use of the stock air box for sure!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Yep, that looks like the EXACT same fuel line setup as my car. Two lines, in the exact same spot, prolly same brakets & all.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Yep, that looks like the EXACT same fuel line setup as my car. Two lines, in the exact same spot, prolly same brakets & all.

Will make the conversion much easier for sure


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
You dont want that kind of power from that big ass turbo coming on too soon, you will be joining the axle of the month club in very short order

new sig...
Broken Axle of the Month Club- Founding Member 




_Modified by turbodub06 at 11:34 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

3 axles and counting right?


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_im totally diggin the use of the stock air box for sure!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not stock at all.. looks more like a heatshield.
on another note the turbo manifold looks good other than the #4 runner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1.8tcorradohybrid at 12:38 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Harry is that the JBS turbo kit, I've heard about this one, manifold is beautiful

Yes, this is from JBS. I'll post a link if people want to take a look at the project rather than cluttering up your thread.
http://seatcupra.net/forums/sh...44776

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tcorradohybrid* »_
not stock at all.. looks more like a heatshield.
on another note the turbo manifold looks good other than the #4 runner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Stock airbox with a green cotton air filter in this one. Manifold has been ceramic coated black. The look is not to everyone's taste, but it certainly goes well.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_
Stock airbox with a green cotton air filter in this one. Manifold has been ceramic coated black. The look is not to everyone's taste, but it certainly goes well.

It looks good, I bet the air box helps a lot with knocking down some of the intake noise so you can actually hear the engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

It does sound good.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=...annel
Anyways, back to the main topic.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
It looks good, I bet the air box helps a lot with knocking down some of the intake noise so you can actually hear the engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i've got *NO* problems hearing my engine over my intake...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i've got *NO* problems hearing my engine over my intake... 

I like it nice and quiet especially when the person next to you never heard you take off and realizes you are 100 feet ahead of them then its too late


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Old head is for sale guys $600 + shipping
$480 in brand new lifters
$700 3-angle valve job
you do the math


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

whoah that was a quick decision... gotta fund the rest of this project!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

Here is a comparison between the two cylinder heads, courtesy of Harris (94volkswagen). Notice the ports on the R32 are slightly bigger, can't really tell from the pic. Also notice the R32 has two less bolt holes and the placement of the far right bolt, is slightly different, as Snitches Get Stitches has pointed out to me.
R32 cylinder head 








2.8 24v cylinder head









1) Is it necessary to port-match the 24v SRI to match the R32 ports?
2) Do you think it is necessary to plug weld the extra 2 holes on the SRI or can it be bolted right up as is, definitely the far right bolt will need to be relocated (plug welded then redrilled)
My takeaway from recent conversation with Jeff Atwood is that it would be ideal to keep the 630cc tune as it should complement the R32 pretty well. With that said retaining the 24v SRI and the use of the 24v throttle would be the best way to go.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:13 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Here is a comparison between the two cylinder heads, courtesy of Harris (94volkswagen). Notice the ports on the R32 are slightly bigger, can't really tell from the pic. Also notice the R32 has two less bolt holes and the placement of the far right bolt, is slightly different, as Snitches Get Stitches has pointed out to me.
R32 cylinder head 








2.8 24v cylinder head









1) Is it necessary to port-match the 24v SRI to match the R32 ports?
2) Do you think it is necessary to plug weld the extra 2 holes on the SRI or can it be bolted right up as is, definitely the far right bolt will need to be relocated (plug welded then redrilled)
My takeaway from recent conversation with Jeff Atwood is that it would be ideal to keep the 630cc tune as it should complement the R32 pretty well. With that said retaining the 24v SRI and the use of the 24v throttle would be the best way to go.

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:13 PM 11-3-2008_

Porky, I would hold up your 24v gasket to the R's head and see if there is any room for hogging on either sides. 
If there's a hole where the SRI could potentially leak, I'd weld it. Take no chances. 
Can't wait to see this baby rolling!! I have a new love for other VRTs once I started on my own. 4 more months baby!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The ports are also physically higher up on the R32 head as well, though hard to tell from the pics. It's going to be hard to gasket match as the 24v engines use that @#)$*@ rubber gasket instead of a 'real' one.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The ports are also physically higher up on the R32 head as well, though hard to tell from the pics. It's going to be hard to gasket match as the 24v engines use that @#)$*@ rubber gasket instead of a 'real' one.

Based on information by Paul (need_a_VR6) from his thread in the 24v VR6 section, there is significant differences in the dimensions of the port, here is the link to his thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3968536
Intake Valves
BDF 31mm
BJS 33.2mm
Little over 2mm increase, but per valve it's a 14.7% gain in valve area.
Intake valve stems are also undercut on the BJS head where BDF valves are not.
BJS valves have a much larger dish.
Exhaust Valves
BDF 27mm
BJS 30.2mm
Little over 3mm increase this time, per valve it's a 25% gain in valve area.
BJS valves have a much larger dish
Valve Area Ratio E/I
This will approximate the exhaust to intake flow ratio if the ports are not a huge restriction:
BDF 75.85% 
BJS 82.74%
High power engines using symmetrical cams can use flow ratios up to 85% the lower the flow ratio the bigger the exhaust cam should be.
Port Sizes and Approx Areas
Intake Long
BDF 39.44mm high, 35.50mm wide - approx 1400.12 sqmm port area
BJS 41.25mm high, 35.55mm wide - approx 1457.3625 sqmm port area
BJS port is raised more in the casting.
BJS port area gain is about 4%
Intake Short
BDF 31.01mm high, 41.07mm wide - approx 1271 sqmm port area
BJS 38.59mm high, 38.52mm wide - approx 1486.4868 sqmm port area
Comparing the short and long ports the BDF areas are more dissimilar.
BJS gain in port area is about 16.95%
Exhaust Ports
All exhaust ports on both heads share dimensions between them
BDF 33.80mm high, 29.06mm wide - approx 980.2 sqmm port area
BJS 34.00mm high, 33.06mm wide - approx 1122 sqmm port area
BJS port area gain is roughly 14.5%
Chamber Dimensions
Chamber Width - measured from the sides of the chamber at the widest point
BDF - 79.75mm
BJS - 79.78mm
Chamber Height - Measured from quench pad to quench pad
BDF - 64.32mm
BJS - 63.23mm


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Custom R32 SRI with 24v throttle body FTMW






















What do you guys think?








Then get the R32 Flange and weld it onto the existing SRI?












_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:43 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Porky, that would be a good idea! Why spend the extra money to buy a whole SRI when you can buy just the flange. 
You're so cheap yet so brilliant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_You're so cheap yet so brilliant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Trust me bro, if you knew how much money has been invested in this project..................................cheap is a relative term








Me =


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Trust me bro, if you knew how much money has been invested in this project..................................cheap is a relative term








Me =









Haha I feel for you, man. I was starting off with the intention to do it cheap, now I'm spending a little more than I had wanted. I'll have to kick it back down to "budget build" again.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Big Props to C2 Motorsports for being accomodative to my needs, I guess it's time to turn on that buffing wheel again






















Chris Collier - you the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Wanna polish my intake for me?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Wanna polish my intake for me?









Bryan - you'll have to get in line


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

JE Piston came in today, just waiting on a couple more items before we can finally resume the buildup


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

ohhhhh a new one


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ohhh prettyssss


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

he's fancy.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Derivative to the R32 head/BDF bottom-end setup, fellow vortexer envi is currently building a BDF cylinder/head mated to a R32 bottom-end. He tells me it fits and cranks over just fine. I thought it was pretty cool
Here is the actual motor with the 24v head bolted onto a BJS bottom-end








BJS short-block








It's going into a stripped MK3, should be interesting to see. definitely emphasizes the cliche "There's no replacement for displacement"








I'll take pg 22











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:18 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Someone already in NJ has an engine like that, put down 230whp or so.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

why would you do that?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

If it's what you have access to, why not.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Just seems to me it would be like buying an AEB motor and putting a small port head on it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Just seems to me it would be like buying an AEB motor and putting a small port head on it.

Maybe someone is using the parts left over from a conversion like porkchop is doing. I agree it's not optimal, but hey, it's not like its a 12v head














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

You guys think a wideband is necessary? On a chip tune, I know definitely for standalone car it's a must. 
Let's hear your thoughts.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:28 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Get vag-com, your car already has a wideband, and you can log/monitor it with vagcom.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Get vag-com, your car already has a wideband, and you can log/monitor it with vagcom.

That's great for doing logs, but I am getting one so I can always see what my A/F is. Logs are like hindsight, you only know something went wrong after it happened.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Mine is coming from a wrecked R32, not a conversion
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3978070

Well, I mean you are taking 2.8L block and 3.2L head. In that case there is a spare 3.2L block and spare 2.8L head. Might as well make another motor from those. (I know that's not being done in your case, but its possibly the reason the other 3.2L block and 2.8L head were put together.)
I know you aren't doing a FULL .:R conversion.. but hey... might as well grab the haldex parts and set them aside for later....
















EDIT: I would suggest a wideband for sure. I have one now, and was always ~worried when I didn't have it, never wanted to push it or experiment with more boost. They are pretty cheap compared to the rest of the costs involved with this BS. 


_Modified by PhReE at 4:41 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
That's great for doing logs, but I am getting one so I can always see what my A/F is. Logs are like hindsight, you only know something went wrong after it happened.



_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Well, I mean you are taking 2.8L block and 3.2L head. In that case there is a spare 3.2L block and spare 2.8L head. Might as well make another motor from those. (I know that's not being done in your case, but its possibly the reason the other 3.2L block and 2.8L head were put together.)
I know you aren't doing a FULL .:R conversion.. but hey... might as well grab the haldex parts and set them aside for later....
















EDIT: I would suggest a wideband for sure. I have one now, and was always ~worried when I didn't have it, never wanted to push it or experiment with more boost. They are pretty cheap compared to the rest of the costs involved with this BS. 

_Modified by PhReE at 4:41 PM 11-6-2008_

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice from Utah


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Lol we know how to do it here. Well sometimes at least














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Utah peeps are crazy!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

i wanna haldex setup.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you can see the "current" value of the AFR through Vag-Com, but the sampling rate of the OBD-II port is low. Maybe the mk4 + CAN bus is better than my car, but the mk3 only got you a couple of samples/second.
You will NOT regret having a wideband -- but if you have good software to start and the shop doing the build has a dyno w/ wideband you can do the initial debug w/ that and get the wideband later.
-m


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (maxslug)*

Having a wideband is good practice even on a C2 tuned engine.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

lookin good! im lookin at doing a full build on mine maybe spring time, my 330whp is weaksauce big time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








keep up the good work!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DMehalko(DM))*

Tom, if you don't run a wideband, I'll personally drive down there in my torn apart VR 1/2 T and take your turbo back with me so you can't use it. A wideband is a MUST on any FI car going over factory boost or altering any fuel consumption. I don't care how reputable the software is, this can and will save your engine.
Here... $260 is cheaper than you'll find a UEGO anywhere. Even if you do find a UEGO cheaper than that, I'll beat it. 
http://store.summitracing.com/...OM=MG
Let me know if you want it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

LOL!! @ VR 1/2 T hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Tom, if you don't run a wideband, I'll personally drive down there in my torn apart VR 1/2 T and take your turbo back with me so you can't use it. A wideband is a MUST on any FI car going over factory boost or altering any fuel consumption. I don't care how reputable the software is, this can and will save your engine.
Here... $260 is cheaper than you'll find a UEGO anywhere. Even if you do find a UEGO cheaper than that, I'll beat it. 
http://store.summitracing.com/...OM=MG
Let me know if you want it. 

I can respect this kind of conviction, I guess I will be picking up both a wideband and vagcom.
Where should I mount the wideband? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No to the dual gauage pod cuz I think it's already too cluttered in the gauge cluster


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

In the vent !! I wanted to put my boost gauge in there...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I can respect this kind of conviction, I guess I will be picking up both a wideband and vagcom.
Where should I mount the wideband? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No to the dual gauage pod cuz I think it's already too cluttered in the gauge cluster

Hmm... why not the dual column pod? Do you already have too many gauges there? I was thinking of puting mine on the left side of the gauge cluster, but I'm concerned of the side curtains coming out on those. Get me an interior pic if you don't mind.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

UPDATE
1) Dropped off the SRI to get it refinished professionally so I can send it back to C2 in exchange for my much-needed "custom" SRI. Looks like someone is getting a polished SRI courtesy of me








You guys may ask why I didn't do it myself, well "I'm just too lazy to do it anymore" is my excuse, especially when it's cold outside.








2) Also, 1.billyT aka "BillyT" came and picked up my car today








I have to admit my biggest mistake in this entire project was not letting him and Phil at Dubsquared build my car, in the first place.








Pic for reference
















But in the end, they were destined to work on it anyway. 
Sorry Billy, never doubted you man.











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:11 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Get me an interior pic if you don't mind.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

This has almost taken a year!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_This has almost taken a year!!!









Ernest - It is worth the wait IMHO. Yes, it has taken longer than expected, but due to a confluence of factors, it is out of anyone's control. 
And unlike the use of a head spacer, the platform that this engine is built on will let me go well beyond my current power goals.
I mean, what I have here isn't too bad for a stage I buildup. There is a lot of possibilities after this, and the good thing is that it will be very attainable and can be achieved relatively quickly b/c the invested capital has already been made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could just throw the turbo kit on my car and just make it go, but I was fortunate enough to have a gigantic hole poking through my block, otherwise, I'd be running a headspacer and be limited to the same amount of boost that everyone else who is running stock pistons are. 
400-425whp is a lot for a FWD car, don't get me wrong, but where I live 5 out of every 10 cars around here that roll up to the same events are already making well over that amount power already. 
I hope everyone understands my perspective 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:08 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

It takes time. My car has taken way longer than anticipated as well, but that's how it goes. It will be amazing when it's done.


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_ 
400-425whp is a lot for a FWD car, don't get me wrong, but where I live 5 out of every 10 cars around here that roll up to the same events are already making well over that amount power already. 
I hope everyone understands my perspective 



We do it BIG in Texas


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8tcorradohybrid)*

Really? There is that many big power cars out there? Geez, out here prolly 90% of the cars at meets are 300bhp or less. Not too many VW's making 500hp out here. There are definitely a few, but not a ton.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Just to give you a perspective, the king of the streets around here (Syria) are probably the 5-6 twin-turbo vipers we have around town. 
And the pecking order ranges down from there accordingly, the Z06's that come out and participate around here will spray the nawz. There are 2 800whp R34 skylines but they don't come out and play much from what people tell me. 
For local vdubs, BillyT's got a 718whp street-legal car (pic above) and another guy around here recently did the texas mile in his 12vT clockin in at 175-176mph. That car is rumored to dyno'd in at 650whp & 680wtq and those are his old numbers IIRC using a journal-bearing T61 with a .84 hotside. 
The list can go on forever, I haven't even included in all the 1liter bikes, other domestics, and other imports. There are a lot of fast cars around here.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Damn. I know there are some fast high end cars, I know of one twin turbo Viper, and I'm sure there are others, and there are some very fast Hondas and DSM's, but as far as fast VW's I know Pete has a pretty sick one, and there are a few in the 400whp range but I dont think there's too many in the 500+ zone.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

http://videos.s t r e e t f i r e.net/video/Roll-Racing18-Shelby-C6_193988.htm


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Ernest - It is worth the wait IMHO. Yes, it has taken longer than expected, but due to a confluence of factors, it is out of anyone's control. 
And unlike the use of a head spacer, the platform that this engine is built on will let me go well beyond my current power goals.
I mean, what I have here isn't too bad for a stage I buildup. There is a lot of possibilities after this, and the good thing is that it will be very attainable and can be achieved relatively quickly b/c the invested capital has already been made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could just throw the turbo kit on my car and just make it go, but I was fortunate enough to have a gigantic hole poking through my block, otherwise, I'd be running a headspacer and be limited to the same amount of boost that everyone else who is running stock pistons are. 
400-425whp is a lot for a FWD car, don't get me wrong, but where I live 5 out of every 10 cars around here that roll up to the same events are already making well over that amount power already. 
I hope everyone understands my perspective 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:08 PM 11-8-2008_

IMO... FWD=Lame past 400 WHP. You need all 4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 23 is mines!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
IMO... FWD=Lame past 400 WHP. You need all 4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 23 is mines!

It's all about the highway
Did you not see the video?



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:15 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
It's all about the highway, don't do the autocross thing nor do I want to to try to launch this heavy ass car on a 1/4 mile. Different strokes for different folks. 

Did you not see the video?


OOOH video???? No???


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

Just watched that video. Pretty Crazy Stuff. High HP VRT's are friggin highway monsters for sure. There are some way fast cars on there tho.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

jusus! i leave for a few weeks and all hell breaks loose?!


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Damn. I know there are some fast high end cars, I know of one twin turbo Viper, and I'm sure there are others, and there are some very fast Hondas and DSM's, but as far as fast VW's I know Pete has a pretty sick one, and there are a few in the 400whp range but I dont think there's too many in the 500+ zone. 

ya 2 of my friends have hondas that are crazy, one has a 683whp prelude that gives me a real close race when im on my zx-10r
the other has a 526whp 1999 civic hatch that blows my vrt out of the water like its nothin


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DMehalko(DM))*

Lol, damn. Time for more boost in the VR. In any case, I think a boosted VR is a WAYY more streetable motor, even if it isnt setup for as much top end, as they actually make power out of boost and whatnot.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DMehalko(DM))*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMehalko(DM)* »_
one has a 683whp prelude that gives me a real close race when im on my zx-10r

My previous car was a type SH and it does have some real potential, but I was lucky not to have committed the time, money and effort into the H22A motor b/c I think the VR6 motor offers much more potential.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
...b/c I think the VR6 motor offers much more potential.


Make it happen man!!! How big are your injectors? Go bigger


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

WELL I JUST THOUGHT ID CHECK UP ON THIS monster build ,,and its seems to have turned into bits of a mess at mo ,,,anyway ,forget the mix up ups ,,,any more info on the build ,seems we have a lack of pics,,,,i was thinking dont quote me on this but u know ur exhaust manifold ,just woulderd why u went for that idea ,instead of a twin scroll type for better turbo spool ...hope everything gets sorted out ,,,,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_WELL I JUST THOUGHT ID CHECK UP ON THIS monster build ,,and its seems to have turned into bits of a mess at mo ,,,anyway ,forget the mix up ups ,,,any more info on the build ,seems we have a lack of pics,,,,i was thinking dont quote me on this but u know ur exhaust manifold ,just woulderd why u went for that idea ,instead of a twin scroll type for better turbo spool ...hope everything gets sorted out ,,,,

Everything is on track sir, in fact, I am more confident than ever that the project will be completed this month. The twin-scroll setup is stage II http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

brillnt,,glad to hear ,your getting there ,,,,stage too ,only thought as i thought the oringinal 2.8 head would have flowed enoegh to reach ur goal,as im told to run this hx40 holset on my 2.8 24v ,id need to make a tangential manifold for better spool and top end flow ,mind depending what holds and breaks is another story,,,im going to try attempt 500 ,probly inpossible on my stock block ,just with a headspacer ,but im going to have a go ,i know iill need bigger injectors as well ,,ps so a stage 2 manifold isnt anygood for your set up /


_Modified by adaptorman at 9:43 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You can make 500 on a stock block w/headspacer.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_You can make 500 on a stock block w/headspacer.









Agreed, you can make that much power on stock block, just don't expect it to last long


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah, my goal is to put down 500whp at least once but I will probably daily it around 420-450whp.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I might have to throw the 35R back on the RADO once we finish ur car.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

get one of these on hx40 holset may make it lift a bit lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Adaptorman - yeah thatz a huge snail, how much CFMs or lb/min can that thing you're putting in your ride flow?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

im unsure think it changes cfm from useing on the dodge to runing on a mk4 golf 24v lump ,im going to bolt it on my mates 12v vr6 ,as we think its going to be too laggy ,as soon said its perefect for the 24v v6 ,,so with most havein differnert thoughts ,might as well fit it see,,has he has a hx35 at mo with a smaller houseing then mine


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Yeah, my goal is to put down 500whp at least once but I will probably daily it around 420-450whp.

you guys plan on putting these numbers down on what tranny's? o2m's?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
you guys plan on putting these numbers down on what tranny's? o2m's?

Yeah O2M'z are beefy as fack. 500 should be no problem with a LSD


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yup, 02M. Need an LSD...


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an LSD in my garage. It's been there for about... 16 months.
I bought it a long time ago, thinking I'd go forced induction all quick. I didn't, so I never installed it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Yeah, it's not the easiest component to get to either heh.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

UPDATE
R32 cylinder head and fuel rail arrived today








































VVT components look very similar, if not identical








Now just waiting on the SRI to be done on both my end and C2's, then this thing should be up and running soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
VVT components look very similar, if not identical


Intake should be the same, exhaust is probably a little different because it is fully variable.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Couple of vagcom datalogging questions:
1) What does the spec A/F indicate? As oppose to acutal A/F








2) What does MAF stand for in this spreadsheet








This came off my friends Audi running a T28 and 360cc-ish injectors IIRC, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:33 PM 11-10-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:35 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Tom, not sure what A/F Spec means, but the actual looks to be pretty lean towards the end, unless that's after he lifted. Which looks like it would make sense.
MAF is Mass Air Flow, the most, most MAFs read is 175grams/second. At 165 GPS you can tell it's at full load. The thing I see wrong, if I'm reading the table correctly, he looks to be at 95% injector duty cycle. Needs more SexPanther (AnchorMan)! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thanks Bryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I am starting to understand what to look for, yeah he did tell me he needed bigger injectors and the setup from above is a PES turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Spec A/F is the A/F the ECU is trying to achieve, the actual is, well the actual. Generally you want them to be as close to each other as possible, if they vary a lot it can indicate problems.
EDIT: Looking at the graphs, yes that dudes injectors are getting maxxed, that's probably why the spec and actual A/F arent the same (and why it is running lean, compared to Spec A/F at least) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PhReE at 11:48 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

That's some fat sh*t for a factory target A/F!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_ but the actual looks to be pretty lean towards the end, unless that's after he lifted. 

You can tell he lifted because the injector duty falls off at that same point a couple graphs down.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I have Vagcom, can I do that and see if I'm lean anywhere? haha...
-Emron


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Intake should be the same, exhaust is probably a little different because it is fully variable.

Honestly, I don't think it is. Someone log blocks 090-092 on their R32.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Honestly, I don't think it is. Someone log blocks 090-092 on their R32.









X2 I am more and more skeptical about this as time goes on (skeptical about the fact that r32 exh is infinite and 2.8L isnt, I dont know if they are both 2 position or both infinite but I am thinking they are the same..., prolly infinite since the 2 adjusters are pretty muh the same...)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I know for a fact the 2.8L 24v BDF is on/off exhaust, and the part number on the exhaust VVT solenoid is the same for the BDF and BJS heads I have seen. The fully variable exhaust VVT might be a euro-only thing, or just something that never got done but is in some literature.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

The piston has been replaced


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:11 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_The piston is being replaced right now

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:05 AM 11-11-2008_

awesome
tell Jeff key i said hi if you see him. not sure if he is still around or not.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
awesome
tell Jeff key i said hi if you see him. not sure if he is still around or not.

No jeff anymore. hes too busy working at the dealer. Just Billy, Phil a VW tech and me(Dale)


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

So it happens that the guy who refinished my SRI also happens to be a wet shot installation specialist as well.








He saw the runners and said that it would be very do-able to tap those runners on the SRI








I should visit motorcycle shops more often


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So it happens that the guy who refinished my SRI also happens to be a wet shot installation specialist as well.








He saw the runners and said that it would be very do-able to tap those runners on the SRI








I should visit motorcycle shops more often

















Scrap the wetshot idea and go with a direct port meth system. With a big enough shot of meth it will give similar results to the nitrous, at least that is what I have experienced. Definitely helps with spool time


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

you,ll sort it ,matey ,u must have plenty of money trees in ur garden ,,lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_you,ll sort it ,matey ,u must have plenty of money trees in ur garden ,,lol









All of my discretionary cash flow goes towards this project


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

mine dose too ,but my buget is in the low home made way,,just a bit of hope and pray really ought could happern,,,,,im going to need some bigger injectors ,lol have u got any










_Modified by adaptorman at 11:45 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*

My buddy Harris (94volkswagen) does, it should fit that beastly snail you got just right








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4115088


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

nice ,i ought to live i the us ,,,everythings a rip off over here,,,plus shipping makes things exspensive,,supose its worth a pm ,bud







ps these are 750cc lol ,id sooner have 630cc ,as im on stock block ,and need a few mpg lol,bet there right feul eaters


_Modified by adaptorman at 11:51 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*

Yeah, I think the 750cc would be perfect for that holset you've got mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

No tuning for 750's tho :/
Uni has 630's and 870's and I have heard rumors of 1,000's


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Scrap the wetshot idea and go with a direct port meth system. With a big enough shot of meth it will give similar results to the nitrous, at least that is what I have experienced. Definitely helps with spool time









So why would direct port meth inj be better than injecting meth into the piping prior to the intake mani? From your theory is seems as though you are assuming that the direct port will be specific and that the prior method will not be evenly distributed to all runner, can you elaborate a bit further on you assumptions?


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_No tuning for 750's tho :/
Uni has 630's and 870's and I have heard rumors of 1,000's

From what I read over on the DTA forum, the Siemens 870s are just re-drilled 630's, have not read anything about the 1000's yet tho.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*

When to drop off the cylinder head today after work, Phil tells me, the piston has already been successfully swapped out thanks to Bill Schimmel , who got back to us quickly about the specs for the piston rings.
And while in Funky Town Fort Worth, I finally stopped by ProPartsTuning and picked up my new suspension, which was purchased 3-months ago 
















Also, some farewell eye candy of the SRI before it ships out to its next home. I didn't want to depart with it, especially after all the sweat and tears that was put into polishing her. But oh well, everything happens for a reason. I am sure the next owner will be happy with his/her new eye candy
































As soon as I receive my SRI, the car is pretty much complete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
From what I read over on the DTA forum, the Siemens 870s are just re-drilled 630's, have not read anything about the 1000's yet tho.

I have the 1000cc tune from unitronic its pretty good....


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Nice build..........cant wait to see what this puts down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
I have the 1000cc tune from unitronic its pretty good....

Did you sort out your VVT problem?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

*BUMP*Yup i fixed that problem, it was my mistake when i had the wiring all deloomed, i accidentally hooked up the intake cam sensor plug to the exhaust cam sensor and visa versa.










_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:10 AM 11-13-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
From what I read over on the DTA forum, the Siemens 870s are just re-drilled 630's, have not read anything about the 1000's yet tho.


Nothing wrong with that though.

Harris, how much power are you making on the 1000's!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

Nothing wrong with that though.

Harris, how much power are you making on the 1000's!!









about tree-fitty. lol.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
So why would direct port meth inj be better than injecting meth into the piping prior to the intake mani? From your theory is seems as though you are assuming that the direct port will be specific and that the prior method will not be evenly distributed to all runner, can you elaborate a bit further on you assumptions?

i would think that with an SRI manifold the chance of getting more meth in the earlier cylinders would be greatly increased.
so, direct port would be the only way to guarantee equal distribution of the meth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

Could someone post pics of a direct port that is already tapped into an intake manifold? Wanted to see the size b/c space could be an issue, in my case given how much space the fuel rail will take up and lack of clearance issues


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Tap the bottom side then, should be room down there. You have your SAI stuff removed, right?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Tap the bottom side then, should be room down there. You have your SAI stuff removed, right?









+1 on that. 
By the way, nitrous has a far greater cooling effect than any alcohol ever will. It carries for my BTU's than alky. Not sure on the exact numbers, but I have heard of lowering intake temps on a hot discharge as much as 80*F.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

You've gotta stay on top of your game using it though. Its very easy to push it a little too hard and lean out an engine


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

This would be ideal, just add 2 more cylinders
















pg 25 mine


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

NAWZ








More people need to experiment with spray on VR's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Stopped by the shop today to hang out with the guys and watch them prepped for war at tomorrow's Import Face Off down at Ennis (our local 1/4 track)
As far as my car is concern, the Schimmel Block looks brand new once again, woot
































Got the R32 cylinder head cleaned and inspected, looks like its ready to go so it'll be on the car this coming week. Already received the R32 head gasket. 

















































Some welding action by Phil at Dubsquared, pictured is 20v content. Down the line hopefully, we'll being seeing some 24v content
































1.billyT wiring the car up for tomorrow's event, they're aiming for 9secs

















And the monster itself, GT42R-powered 12vT inside a mkII. You guys should here how this thing sounds, vicious



































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:40 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Oh almost forgot, you guys like my new paper weight?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

looks good. 
did you ever find out what the metal in the cylinder was?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

I don't think we will ever know that answer, so let's let bye-gones be bye-gones. Somethings in life are just meant to never be known, so with that I am just moving forward.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Are you going to port the 3.2 head? You would make mad power if you did.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Are you going to port the 3.2 head? You would make mad power if you did.

Not right now. I think the most important isssue for me is to get the car up and running as soon as possible. 
The way I would prefer to do it down the line is to do a complete head upgrade all at once b/c I'll have a spare BDF head to use while the 3.2 head gets worked on











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:09 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

You will still notice the difference un-ported, the stock R head outflows a ported 24v one.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Did you guys see this? What do you think? 2-step in a box, I thought this is very cool








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4122203


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Did you guys see this? What do you think? 2-step in a box, I thought this is very cool








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4122203

I think you should try it!! Burnouts in a box


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Did you guys see this? What do you think? 2-step in a box, I thought this is very cool








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4122203

My buddy that is helping me with my car has one in his 337. I will be running one in my car as well. There is a guy in the R32 forum making ~6 psi off the line with his.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Haha, 6psi off the line must be RUTHLESS in an R. Wouldn't be too useful in a FWD app tho :/


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

so is the R head just going to go on with no issues?
i haven't been reading much up on that whole thing...last i remember reading was issues with shrouding? or do they not exist finally?
ohh and x3 on you getting the WOT box, i plan on getting one eventually...seems like fun


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

To my knowledge no one has actually started a 2.8l with an R head.
So hurry up


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_so is the R head just going to go on with no issues?
i haven't been reading much up on that whole thing...last i remember reading was issues with shrouding? or do they not exist finally?
ohh and x3 on you getting the WOT box, i plan on getting one eventually...seems like fun










_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_To my knowledge no one has actually started a 2.8l with an R head.
So hurry up









It has been done and does work.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4001630


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
It has been done and does work.


My bad, i thought that was a 3.2.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Haha, 6psi off the line must be RUTHLESS in an R. Wouldn't be too useful in a FWD app tho :/

This might go against conventional theory, but after speaking with some hardcore DSM guys, I was surprised to hear that they are looking to go from AWD back to FWD b/c they can launch them a lot harder and not worry about breaking their trannys while still attaining the 1/4 times they need.
Again, this is just my anecdotal takeway from 2 guys that own 9-sec DSMs here locally. 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:16 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Ehh, they dont have the mighty O2M though







That all really depends on the tranny, I mean if it can hold, AWD is better, if not, then well, ya know. For highway pulls the FWD will be sufficient, lighter and whatnot. I would still prefer the AWD personally though, but oh well.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

The mighty 02M has seen 10-11.0sec while the piece of **** DSM trannies have seen 9secs
experience > theory


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

That WAS meant to be at least halfway sarcastic lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Show me an R32 that has broken into the 9 seconds while the FWD MkIII's using inferior 5-speeds trannys have been there done that already, my point is drivetrain configuration can only take you so far on the 1/4 strip


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Well it's probably mostly because the O2M gearing sucks for drag racing, it is also a far more expensive transmission, and more rare, and only comes on much heavier cars. 
In any case, neither you, or I, are building cars specifically for 1/4mile runs. 
I dont know jack **** about the strength of DSM transmissions myself so I can't really comment there. 
The 2 step box sounds pretty cool, sure but I am not very intereted in it myself. I didnt really build my car for any specific type of racing, just to have fun with. I DO wish I had longer gears in my O2M though. Soo expensive....
In any case, usually it's the rear diff that breaks on haldex/O2M based setups first from what I have seen.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

gears on an O2M are too short to really stay in boost for 1/4 mile apps.
for a road course, they would kick ass though i bet.
i just want gears that wont explode on a 3rd gear pull.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Of course not.. why would you drag an O2M? You'd really need longer gears and the only options for that are stupid expensive. It just doesnt make sense. What does this have to do with anything anyways??


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Show me an R32 that has broken into the 9 seconds while the FWD MkIII's using inferior 5-speeds trannys have been there done that already, my point is drivetrain configuration can only take you so far on the 1/4 strip

It has nothing to do with the transmission and more to do with the 3,400 lb tanks that they are. Wangnutz went 10.6 on stock Aristo's and street tires. With some weight reduction, drag radials or slicks, and some larger injectors to support more boost, I'm sure he could hit 9's.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

The 02j has taller gears and they are not as expensive - just don't bang any gears!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (IHookItUuup)*

All it means is nobody has bothered to build a proper AWD VW drag car because it's too expensive to do so. All the reasons are already listed above. If it can be done with cheaper stuff, it usually is. AWD DSM's breaking stuff at high power doesnt really have much to do with this because none of the parts are the same, who knows what will really break first on a VW vs a DSM. It might prove to be very beneficial to make an AWD VW drag car, but it will be very very expensive.
I still think launching a FWD VRT at 6psi would be rather pointless, that is if you want to do more than make a lot of smoke


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Just tossing this out there... Subarus are known to have weak transmissions. From the ones I personally saw come into the shop I worked at. 2nd gear liked to shear teeth. Even the Stock STIs that had the stronger 6spd boxes. I only saw one of those, but it was stock classed road racer and saw some abuse. I did however have the pleasure of seeing the insides of a blown WRX trans that I am guessing had more than just the turbo back. It was decided by our head tech (very smart man, knew his schit) that the un-shielded heat from the DP that was less than 2" from the case (right about where 2nd gear was located) affected the strength of the gear. It was discolored from heat all around it, not just at the point of damage. That one gear had the same coloring those cheap "titanium" muffler tips do








What does this have to do with a 500+whp VW... not much, just that you'll want to try to find some people who actually race these beasts (who may not frequent this site) and try to find out what the weak points are before you go laying into it too much. Even if you aren't going to be dragging it all the time, stuff can break at the worst times.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thetwodubheads)*

Good point, I know most big hp 350z's out there swap out their OEM trannys for beefier domestic ones in order to hold the big power down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Touche


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Good point, I know most big hp 350z's out there swap out their OEM trannys for beefier domestic ones in order to hold the big power down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Touche


How much power are you talking? I know a few high hp 350zs that seem to be holding up just fine.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R32Jetta)*

MK4s break from wheel hop. VW made a horrible design for motor mounts on these cars. Wheel hop rattles the diff and breaks the case, most of the time destroying the gear stacks. Or just shear power will shear the teeth right off the gears.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_MK4s break from wheel hop. VW made a horrible design for motor mounts on these cars. 

I think thats a bigger problem in the MK4/5 chassis rather then the MK2/3.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just had a little read regards mk4 and 02m gearboxs are no good for drag raceing ,,,,ill have to stick a spanner in theworks as 
evern if the o2m has short ratio gears ,they reckon to hold good hp right ,as this is what ive done ,,,,24v engine
6spd 02m box
transfor and rear haldex (4wd)
turbo hx40 /18 houseing
twin scroll manifold
megasquirt
44mm external wastegate
17inch rims
in a mk1 caddy,,,,i would say when ive finaly got this ready it will be arsome for the drag raceing,
.........................................?what do u think ,,


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

You should be alright. Get a LSD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus you arent putting as much stress on the tranny like a heavy MK4 pig does.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
How much power are you talking? I know a few high hp 350zs that seem to be holding up just fine.

700+whp


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:55 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I still think launching a FWD VRT at 6psi would be rather pointless, that is if you want to do more than make a lot of smoke









That's what slicks are for.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

r32 doing 10.2 consistently.....
twin Gt3076R
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nZyCsujFA
def capable of 9's
but yep
theres even a spot in the video where you see and hear the tranny go ..............poof!
i give them credit they're strong, but they're not long gears so they will break regardless of how strong they are


if you guys don't venture to the drag racing forums, you should!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

but for the OP lets keepit back on track, dont want to get it locked, i want to see closure!










_Modified by L.I. Dan at 5:16 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Get a LSD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Spoke with Ryan at Autotech today, ETA on a 02M Wavetrac is January-09. I think I'll hold out til then


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Spoke with Ryan at Autotech today, ETA on a 02M Wavetrac is January-09. I think I'll hold out til then









whats the difference of a wavetrac compared to a time proven quaife or peloquin?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
whats the difference of a wavetrac compared to a time proven quaife or peloquin? 


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Other standard torque biasing diffs are solid and work great but this technology has been unchanged for over 20 years and they have yet to tackle the downsides of their designs. 
We at Autotech have designed a unit that will more effectively and more responsively bias the power to the wheel with the most traction without having to wait for the unit to receive a given amount of torque to finally function like other units. 
Also the 'Wave' design center hub preloads the gears to even bias power correctly in the non load events like wheel lift (ie. road course rumble strip jump) where as others act like a stock open diff in this scenario, making the transitionary process for the diff hard to adapt to. 
Also in response to earlier q's:
02M should be due out around January, and DSG will be sometime down the road, no eta just yet


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

The "time proven" ones are torque biasing diffs, not true LSD's. Wavetrac is a clutch type LSD, a true LSD.


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (T_Dub)*

isn't one of the downsides of a clutch diff that the clutch wears out?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

with a quaife or peloquin, you can lay down two lines of rubber--yeah or no?
If so, the rest sounds like marketing blah blah blah to me. Note, though, I'm basically a re-re.
-Emron
EDIT: I must say, though, when I read what the guy from Autotech wrote, I was kind of sold on the 'wave tech'.
-Emron


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (garef001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garef001* »_isn't one of the downsides of a clutch diff that the clutch wears out? 

I am not an expert in performance driveline configuration, but I actually view that as advantage b/c you can alter the way it feels to suit your needs. 
According to the Autotech website, the wavetrac comes "standard with carbon-fiber bias plates for the best all around performance. Interchangeable plates using materials with different friction coefficients to fine-tune the bias ratio are sold separately."
Down the line, the flexibility IMO is a plus


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Hrmm, that is pretty cool. How much will it cost? I will be getting an LSD (or TBD) eventually.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

so this wave thing has wearable parts? have fun pulling your tranny


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_so this wave thing has wearable parts? have fun pulling your tranny

Everything is wearable if you run enough force and power through it time and time again


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Everything is wearable if you run enough force and power through it time and time again









Lifetime warranty against failure with peloquin. Just sayin...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Everything is wearable if you run enough force and power through it time and time again









Tom, I can tell you from experience you will not be disappointed in the worm gear style LSDs. I'm using an OBX posi in the van. It's great! More power gets put to the ground and I have noticed no difference in noise or feel between turns and at highway speeds. You don't know she's there until you need to drop the hammer and lay an even strip. Really helped with torque steer!
Clutch styles do wear out. THese will wear out faster than the gear styles. The clutch face material is designed to wear and break down in the oil. I can't tell you how many calls I've gotten in a month just on the clutches for these types of LSDs. 


_Modified by Weiss at 2:04 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

The Wavetrac is still a TBD and does not have wearing parts like a clutch type Diff, the carbon fiber bias surfaces will last the life of the car.
If you plan to change the bias surface to our aggressive steel compound (recommended for Race use only) then the diff would require more attention
The Wavetrac was designed as a no maintenance product with standard bias surfaces installed
Lifetime transferable warranty, just hold onto your original purchase invoice


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (T_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T_Dub* »_The "time proven" ones are torque biasing diffs, not true LSD's. Wavetrac is a clutch type LSD, a true LSD.

the Wavetrack is a torque biasing diff exactly the same as a Quaif or Peloquin..
but with the added benefit of the little clutch action for zero torque split IE inner wheel lift in a turn.....
If you saw one in person you would not question it at all...the finish work on the machining of the unit is first rate...and I'll say nicer than the peloquin i just installed in a customers car....
I have one in my 300whp MK2 8v t...it eliminated torque steer totally ...the same as a quaif or peloquin...it also pulls great during cornering under boost..instead of smoking the inner tire to hell...
so unless you have worked with several different kinds of LSD's your opinion is invalid..
There is my 2.5 cents


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

sounds like a winner!!!
perhaps i'll pick one up when tax season rolls around.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Big props to Wizard-of-OD and philipwight (Phil @ Dubsquared) for collaborating to create the first set of custom ARP headstuds to use for hybrid 24v motors










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:25 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

What's new?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

We found out that the R32 cylinder head is actually taller than the 24v cylinder head, which magnified the issue of not being able to bottom out the headstuds into the block. We were also faced with the following issues regarding the current headstuds available and in existence: 
1) The R32 raceware headstuds would not work b/c they are 10mm thread while the BDF bottom uses 11mm threads, but the height was ideal for what we needed
2) The raceware 24v headstuds had the right 11mm thread, but unfortunately too short.
3) The "off-the-shelf" 24v BDF ARP headstuds (sold by Wizard-of-OD and Bill Schimmel) were also too short to accomodate the R32 cylinder head, according to Snitches Get Stitches. He told me that he had to back them out roughly 1/4 of the thread to provide enough thread for full engagement of the nut and washer up top. 
So what Phil did was he measure out the exact dimensions that we needed for every headstud while Issam sourced each individual headstud that had the exact dimensions we required. 
Basically, the new incremental was 11mm headstuds that are tall enough to bottom out into the BDF block and provide enough thread engagement up top to maximize clamping force. 
Can't say enough about the meticulous effort Phil went through to make this happen, and Issam's resourcefulness to source exactly what we needed in just a couple of hours. These guys truly went above-and-beyond.
Now I can feel much more assured that my head won't lift when I run 30psi through the motor












_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:57 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

very nice... were the studs sourced from a different kit ? or were they made custom?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*

I thought you werent even able to bottom out the headstuds with a normal 24v head, you had to back them out a little.
But what do i know :shrug:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

You actually don't want to bottom out the stud in the block. I always hand tighten them and then back off 1/4-1/2 turn.


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

If you bottom out the arp studs for the bdf, studs 20 and 12 wont be long enough- I set all the nuts even on the studs then screwed them in until snug, and torqued to 25,50,75


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_studs 20 and 12 wont be long enough

The new ones will be long enough


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never read 26 straight pages of a thread before.
Nice work mang, it'll pay off.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_We found out that the R32 cylinder head is actually taller than the 24v cylinder head, which magnified the issue of not being able to bottom out the headstuds into the block. We were also faced with the following issues regarding the current headstuds available and in existence: 
1) The R32 raceware headstuds would not work b/c they are 10mm thread while the BDF bottom uses 11mm threads, but the height was ideal for what we needed
2) The raceware 24v headstuds had the right 11mm thread, but unfortunately too short.
3) The "off-the-shelf" 24v BDF ARP headstuds (sold by Wizard-of-OD and Bill Schimmel) were also too short to accomodate the R32 cylinder head, according to Snitches Get Stitches. He told me that he had to back them out roughly 1/4 of the thread to provide enough thread for full engagement of the nut and washer up top. 
So what Phil did was he measure out the exact dimensions that we needed for every headstud while Issam sourced each individual headstud that had the exact dimensions we required. 
Basically, the new incremental was 11mm headstuds that are tall enough to bottom out into the BDF block and provide enough thread engagement up top to maximize clamping force. 
Can't say enough about the meticulous effort Phil went through to make this happen, and Issam's resourcefulness to source exactly what we needed in just a couple of hours. These guys truly went above-and-beyond.
Now I can feel much more assured that my head won't lift when I run 30psi through the motor










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:57 PM 11-20-2008_

Might be easiest to have the head machined down on all the "seats" of each bolt and still use the 24v studs you already have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by R32Jetta at 6:26 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Sounds like he already has a custom set of proper sized studs.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You actually don't want to bottom out the stud in the block. I always hand tighten them and then back off 1/4-1/2 turn. 

Phil said he had better results with them bottom'ed out.Whatever the case the correct studs are on there way.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

My R32 cylinder head on the 2.9L Schimmel Built Bottom-End, fastened down by ARP mainstuds originally designed for Honda motors
























































































For mock-up purposes, philipwight utilized ARP mainstuds from an Acura Integra GSR 

























Valvecover works too
















































My car, in its current state. The polished wheel turned out pretty nice when it's outside


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Lower it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Lower it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

B&G Coilovers are waiting at my house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The Honda parts will help you gain 50+ whp from 7,000 rpm's and up


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Did someone say VTEC?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_The Honda parts will help you gain 50+ whp from 7,000 rpm's and up










_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Did someone say VTEC?









My previous car was a Honda Prelude with a H22A, so I am reverting back to my roots








Just like the GSR Head/B16 Bottom-End conversion popular amongst honda enthusiasts, I think the 3.2Head/2.8L Bottom-End mirrors similar development in terms of aftermarket progression for the VW/Audi enthusiast. 
We're just waiting on 3 items to come in before final assembly, but I am expecting these items to be coming in real soon:
1) Headstuds
2) SRI
3) R32 Fuel Rail
Also, other things we'll be changing up or incorporating into this buildup, they include:
1) Bosch 044 in-line pump
2) Walbro In-tank pump
3) Motech Fuel Injector Wiring Kit




_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:52 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Cant wait to get this car on the dyno!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Cant wait to get this car on the dyno!!

it only gonna put down aboot tahree fitty....


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well.. all things considered, this thing came back together relatively quick! Can't wait to see it alive!


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i would like turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sotymacher at 7:14 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sotymacher)*

That's a 10v right?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

When did they switch to the 20v/ what models is it in?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

It's definitely a VR5, but there are 10v and 20v versions, much like 12v and 24v VR6's.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Want VR5 20V... Then the 20V Turbo OEM badge for the back


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Sotymacher)*

All your turbo now belong to us


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

So I found an Air Vent Pod that can hold my wideband, without further cluttering up my instrument cluster. There is a place called SWP Motorsports in the UK that sells these for MK4's, but the price is ridiculously high IMHO. Costs almost as much as the freakin' wideband + bosch o2 sensors itself








Have a look for yourself, I found this place in the latest issue of PVW magazine. 
http://www.swgmotorsport.com/a...d=181
























I'm totally well aware of the "Gotta pay to play" concept but I'm thinking this will be my next DIY








Just say no to hyper-inflated UK prices. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:35 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i bet haris could make somethin like that. ^^^


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

42 draft designs made one that put the gauge behind the vent grill hiding it a bit better, I preferred that one, but I don;t know if it is still available.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I am not a fan of gauges that need to be viewed while at WOT being out of the line of site. I will be running boost and A/F on my A-pillar. Other gauges like oil temp, pressure etc are ok to look down at.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i bet haris could make somethin like that. ^^^

Hook a brother up









_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_42 draft designs made one that put the gauge behind the vent grill hiding it a bit better, I preferred that one, but I don;t know if it is still available.

Didn't see it on their site, but these would be ideal as well.








My only concern is I that have an airbag on my pillar

_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I am not a fan of gauges that need to be viewed while at WOT being out of the line of site. I will be running boost and A/F on my A-pillar. Other gauges like oil temp, pressure etc are ok to look down at.

x2 I hear ya man, that is why I am trying to just keep it to a minimum behind the steering wheel with just the boost gauge


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The gauges on the pillar would probably be fine. When the pillar bags blow only the top 1/2 or so actually splits open. (Ask me how I know :/







) Although personally I don't like the pillar gauges as they kinda look ricey IMO. I wanted all my gauges to be as hidden as possible.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I should be getting those 42 Draft Design pillar pods today or tomorrow. I am not worried about the air bag, like Phree said it is more towards the top and they blow straight down as it is a curtain bag to cover the window. You will be fine.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

zeitronix ftw.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (inivid)*

I was SOO going to go with the zeitronix stuff but I ended up getting an Innovate OT-1 and wanted to be able to link em all up so I went with the Innovate LC-1.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

these r mine. pay no attention to the bosnian in the pic...








i love them.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

sell your Greddy boost controller and get a prologger Tom. 
Boost controller, wideband, Rpm all in one gauge. And it will do boost by time when you are ready to hit the track. We can get you a good deal on one!!!
FORGOT to mention boost cut if you car runs lean!! Will save your motor!!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_sell your Greddy boost controller and get a prologger Tom. 
Boost controller, wideband, Rpm all in one gauge. And it will do boost by time when you are ready to hit the track. We can get you a good deal on one!!!
FORGOT to mention boost cut if you car runs lean!! Will save your motor!!









That would be fun to look at doing a 5th gear 25 psi pull.


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay, I just spend the... well i don't even know how long reading the whole thread. I want to see a damn video. NOW.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_Okay, I just spend the... well i don't even know how long reading the whole thread. I want to see a damn video. NOW.

And now you know the story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Video coming soon, where breaking this biatch in the old-fashion way, on the dyno


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

If you are using the dyno to break in the engine, dont use the dyno brake because it doesnt let the engine get into vacuum, let the engine brake itself.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_If you are using the dyno to break in the engine, dont use the dyno brake because it doesnt let the engine get into vacuum, let the engine brake itself.

Why wouldn't it


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Why wouldn't it










Because the Brake is slowing the engine/drivetrain down, as opposed to the engine slowing the drivetrain/wheels/dyno down. 
Think about it, when engine braking (creating the most vacuum) you are coasting along and providing the stopping force with the motor, so the car is dragging the motor along. If you are stopping with the brakes or the dyno brake then there will be SOME vacuum, but nothing like as much created when engine braking as the stopping force is mainly being provided by the brake.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_sell your Greddy boost controller and get a prologger Tom. 
Boost controller, wideband, Rpm all in one gauge. And it will do boost by time when you are ready to hit the track. We can get you a good deal on one!!!
FORGOT to mention boost cut if you car runs lean!! Will save your motor!!









dude, that thing is bigger than the car.








*PAGE 28 OWNED!* even though i didnt the other day...










_Modified by turbodub06 at 11:48 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Yeah, i would want my boost gauge and maybe A/F on either the steering column behind the wheel or on the A pillar. In the vent or dash is too far out of eye's range.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
dude, that thing is bigger than the car.









Function over form.
I would rather have the prologger than any regular wideband because of the lean protection mode. It will save your motor and cut boost if it starts running lean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The price is pretty steep though.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Yeah, i would want my boost gauge and maybe A/F on either the steering column behind the wheel or on the A pillar. In the vent or dash is too far out of eye's range.

The only thing that sucks about that is when you try tuning the car from the passengers seat its hard to see.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

Let's talk about fueling, I bought a C2 fueling kit which came with one walbro. Based on what my research indicates, I've seen several people say a stock intank and a single walbro may not get the job done. 
Could I get some feedback on these 2 options:
1) Twin walbros + walbro intank
vs.
2) Bosch 044 + walbro intank 
Really would great if someone could also shed light the costs for fittings for both of these options. I am curious to see if there is a cost advantage to going with the twin-walbro setup since I already have the C2 fueling hardware. Also, when does a surge tank | swirl tank become a necessity? 
Thanks in advance! 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:18 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

a single walbro and stock intank on my car was fine when i was making 531whp. you shouldnt have any issues. my new setup is a single 044 bosch with surge tank. id like to do a twin 044 setup, just money is a little tight


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

From what I hear by some local people a single Bosch 044 + the in-tank will flow to 600whp easy. The in-tank can flow a LOT when there is very little back pressure on it (which is the case when using an inline pump after it). I would never consider the in-tank pump a restriction when using an additional inline.
I found this fitting kit for the Bosch 044: http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...a47cb not sure if there are others.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I will be running the 044 inline with stock pump feeding it. That kit from USRT is pretty good. I tried to price out the pieces individually at summit and it was the same price.
I just wish there was an easy way to make the pump quieter.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Nick, so are you just running the stock pump right now then? I am as well and haven't pushed the car beyond 9-10 psi. Not until I get the Bosch 044 mounted in there.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_a single walbro and stock intank on my car was fine when i was making 531whp. you shouldnt have any issues. my new setup is a single 044 bosch with surge tank. id like to do a twin 044 setup, just money is a little tight

I've heard of surge tanks, what is the primary advantage of these? They go right before the rail, right?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Right before the inline pump, so that when you go around corners or suddenly need extra fuel there, you wont have supply issues with it sloshing to a single corner or whatnot.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I just ordered my Bosch 044 from titan motorsports for $190 + shipping. Here is the link if anyone else is also interested. 
http://www.titanmotorsports.com/bo044fupu05.html








1.billyT was nice enough to trade me my inline walbro for an in-tank walbro, so this will be the fueling setup I will be going with.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Damn!! ^^ That is a good price.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Nick, so are you just running the stock pump right now then? I am as well and haven't pushed the car beyond 9-10 psi. Not until I get the Bosch 044 mounted in there.

Yeah stock pump only now. This is why I am not pushing over 10 psi yet. I will be installing the pump soon though.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just while were on with fuel pumps i got this free boush number 0580 464 069
0 580 464 069........... 98.............. (4 Bar) (58psi wounder what amount of fueling i can reach ,,,,and heres a o44 feul chart bud


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Sick build man, cant wait to see what she puts down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (8716vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716vrocco* »_Sick build man, cant wait to see what she puts down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you sir
Look what the cat dragged in today







Unfortunately, no installation hardware came with it







(O-rings, fittings, and bolts) so I will have to contact Matt or Chris over at C2 Motorsports and request some be sent to me. 

SRI with the R32 intake flange
















24v Throttle Body Flange








And as everyone knows, it is only customary for me to instantly do what I do best upon receipt of a new polishable part. 








Unfortunately it is winter, and I am lazy. So no sanding was applied to this SRI. Just polishing it made it look slightly better, but no where near the way the first SRI looked







But that is okay, I am grateful just to receive another one from C2 motorsports. Thanks again Chris and Matt, you guys rock!
































So we're just waiting on the following before final assembly can begin:
1) SRI installation hardware
2) Custom ARP Headstuds
3) R32 fuel rail
4) Bosch 044 Fuel Pump
5) MoTeC Fuel Injector Wiring Kit
6) Anything that has been forgetten (Wildcard for the completion of this project)










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:23 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_

6) Anything that has been forgetten (Wildcard for the completion of this project)









a pic of YOU tom, so we can all see who's gonna be driving this beast, and so i can put a face to the voice i've been talkin to for the past six months.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
so we can all see who's gonna be driving this beast

You ready, here I am







lolz








http://www.*****************/data/media/22/stanley2.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
You ready, here I am







lolz








http://www.*****************/data/media/22/stanley2.gif 

i'm not even touching this one.








but you better hurry up before i starting posting pics on what i THINK you look like. hehe


_Modified by turbodub06 at 7:09 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

MoTeC not motech....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
You ready, here I am







lolz








http://www.*****************/data/media/22/stanley2.gif 

Toms got a black head and hawite little hands! That'll be the scariest VRT coming down the road!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

I need a new MAF, where is the best place to get one at a reasonable to dirt cheap?
Thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Black Friday Bump


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

thousands of dollars into the build and now you are looking for dirt cheap parts?








right here in the classifieds is best place for dirt cheap.
if you want new, try http://autohausaz.com


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Couldn't help myself, my compulsive habits die hard.








Used 1000, 1200, 1500, and 2000 grit. Turn out better than I thought, but still no where near as bright and shiny as the first SRI was. I am just glad to have this one








































Taped up, packaged, and ready to go to Dubsquared tomorrow








There is a local dyno day so I'm gonna drop this off and check out how much power the local peeps are puttin' down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:59 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

This one wont get all scratched up like your other one did.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

ud think the amount of sri sold there would make them a better idea to flow better then looking like a bread bin lol ,,,ud think a curved rounded shape maybe a better idea.....


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_ud think the amount of sri sold there would make them a better idea to flow better then looking like a bread bin lol ,,,ud think a curved rounded shape maybe a better idea.....

Like Phree's?
-Emron


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just an idea ,as if u think of shoveing 25psi into a square its not really areo dymanic ,,,,u could make one like a pulse exhaust manifold i reckon ,,,,which sure would flow better ,but room would be a problem ,as i got a old smoke machince and slowly flowed it thew a square box ,and it didnt show good flows ,this was probley a silly idea know ,,so then i tryed the other idea withone round pipe with small 90bends coming off into the inlet chanbers ,and it flows 100percent better then ,stupid idea i know ,,i get these daft ideas lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_ud think the amount of sri sold there would make them a better idea to flow better then looking like a bread bin 

When there is no competing product on the market you can make whatever you want


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

What do you have in mind Issam?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_What do you have in mind Issam?

Will take some pics when it arrives.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i love the way you think








even if it does keep me on edge most of the time wondering wtf is actually happening/coming


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

lookin like this is gonna be a happy christmas for you


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mjille)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjille* »_I cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My father is from Johnstown, NY not too far away from where you're at. Sorry off-topic


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

I poured water thru the inlet and the last cylinder got so much more...It sucks but its better than the plastic stock piece
I wish someone had a decent mani out for the R32/2.8 24V


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thank you sir
Look what the cat dragged in today







Unfortunately, no installation hardware came with it







(O-rings, fittings, and bolts) so I will have to contact Matt or Chris over at C2 Motorsports and request some be sent to me. 

SRI with the R32 intake flange


Just got back in town from Thanksgiving Holiday travel, your installation hardware will be sent tomorrow Priority 2 day....sorry for the oversight, we were all so anticipating Turkey Day we left out the hardware








BTW, you and your polishing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

No problem Chris, I appreciate the new SRI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
My father is from Johnstown, NY not too far away from where you're at. Sorry off-topic









wow.. My girl and I were just up in Albany for a wedding over the summer. The bride was from Schenectady ... we had to drive out there for the rehearsal dinner.


----------



## Revenant.Eagle (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I just happened to come across this thread and actually read every page so far. What an amazing thread.
I can dream.... some day my 24v will be like yours.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Revenant.Eagle)*

*BUMPAGE*


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Fugee)*

hiya pall ,any good with a weld er etc why not make on ,,,i did ,1 and half job 4mm stainless pipes welded and made the engine adaptorss,,,cost me 120.00 sterling to make ,,,im happy with it ,as ive seen some which are exspensive there is on on ebay 650 ekkk







/twin scroll should do the job


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Revenant.Eagle* »_I just happened to come across this thread and actually read every page so far. What an amazing thread.
I can dream.... some day my 24v will be like yours.
















Thank you for the kind words









_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_hiya pall ,any good with a weld er etc why not make on ,,,i did ,1 and half job 4mm stainless pipes welded and made the engine adaptorss,,,cost me 120.00 sterling to make ,,,im happy with it ,as ive seen some which are exspensive there is on on ebay 650 ekkk







/twin scroll should do the job









Looking good man







, props on twin-scroll tubular manifold, the ultimate way to go


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

probley be a waste of time ,but we will soon see who good the tuners are as they told me to make on this way/
re done the intake manifold studs too


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_but we will soon see who good the tuners are as they told me to make on this way

You did make it right taking 1-3 into one volute and 4-6 into another, but i stand by my word that a log manifold, or a collector pipe from your stock manifolds would have spooled your 18cm housing faster.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
wow.. My girl and I were just up in Albany for a wedding over the summer. The bride was from Schenectady ... we had to drive out there for the rehearsal dinner.

I bought my R32 from a guy in Schenectady.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Really itching to swap out my .68 A/R turbine housing for either a .81 or .96 A/R turbine housing, both are direct fitment and I would send this one to get heat-coated first. 
Some quick questions though: 
1) You guys think it's a good move? 
2) If my C2 manifold is a undivided T4 flange, would it be a waste of time to request a twin-scroll?
3) Which A/R would be better .81 or .96?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah i would upgrade to the bigger A/R for later spool which will be better on your tranny and axles. There wouldnt be any reason to get the twin scroll if your manifold isnt.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

we will see ,,one day ,,,


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

mine is the .81 and the spool is good, but I have a 3.2l


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_mine is the .81 and the spool is good, but I have a 3.2l

What rpm range are you seeing it start to spool and when does it fully spool up?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I think you should change it... if only to make sure you change 'everything' before you get the car running again!


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

what, to eliminate any variables?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
What rpm range are you seeing it start to spool and when does it fully spool up?

3rd gear i am hitting 10 psi by like 3500-3800 rpm, 4th gear is more like 3300 rpm


----------



## KRUNK FU GLI (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_probley be a waste of time ,but we will soon see who good the tuners are as they told me to make on this way/
re done the intake manifold studs too









not bad man, i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I wouldn't be so quick to rule out the .68 This is a street car keep this in mind. If you are more focused with running the car at the track on a regular basis the .81 is probably your best bet. My opinion as far as a street driven VRT with the occasional trip to the track.. .68 for sure, my reason for that being less turbo lag, yes there will be some turbo lag with both housings obviously more with the .81, and more power band\ rpm range to be boosting in.
On the street with the .81 you will go in to boost later and have a shorter power band. Your fuel will cut off with the c2 at 7200rpms. With a SEM you can change all that and rev out to 8500.. but in your case your revving to 7200.. so you get my point. If you don't shoot me an Im and ill try to clarify this a little more.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I get your point bro, appreciate the explanation. 
I guess money is better spent on a wideband and a vag-com at this point in time anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I love my .63 I think it's perfect for a street driven 2.8L. Spools quick but not stupid fast.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_With a SEM you can change all that and rev out to 8500...

GL with that.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Ehh the 24v heads are mechanically just fine to 8k+ and I would say 8500 wouldnt even be a big deal. Max piston speed might get a bit scary but you arent at that many rpm's for too long anyways. With a big enough turbo you'd still make power up there too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I heard that the heads are only safe to 7600, not the 8000 people (including me) used to claim.
But who knows, okey silly dilly dokio, im an idiot


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i think 034 said the heads are good up to 8k...don't quote me though
i remember hearing it in a thread...it might even be the 034 a4 build thread


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_I heard that the heads are only safe to 7600, not the 8000 people (including me) used to claim.
But who knows, okey silly dilly dokio, im an idiot









Supertroopers FTMFW!!!
8000 rpms scare me lol! Last dyno with the 12v the dyno operator let me run the car and I stopped every time just after 6000rpm even though it still made power. Could it rev up past 7000rpms? Sure but I bet the power would level off after 6k and hold till you pulled out of the throttle.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

What exhaust housing do you have? 
I would pull up to 7200 or maybe 7400.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What exhaust housing do you have? 
I would pull up to 7200 or maybe 7400.

1.06


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

I always go to the limiter in my car 7200 for now. Once I don't have one I'll pull it until it makes less power then 2k below where it is. Powerband.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
1.06

You should be making power through 7300 RPM.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
You should be making power through 7300 RPM.

It was at 466 and climbing at 6200rpms but I let off, it kills me to rev it that high lol


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

i shift right about 7k most the time....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i shift right about 7k most the time....

Your car is ridiculously fast bro, I'm surprise you haven't broke more axles than you already have gone through lolz 
here's a video of him and 94volkswagen messing around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

those cars are stupid fast...


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
1.06

im interested to see what my new turbo does. a gt4094r with a 1.19ar exhaust side.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_im interested to see what my new turbo does. a gt4094r with a 1.19ar exhaust side. 

Probably just act like an exhaust muffler 
Lol, J/K that thing will pull sooo hard up top, have you looked at compressor maps to see when you will hit full boost? Something like 4700-5000?
On another note, are you building up an engine or rebuilding to stock?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i have a completely built motor now. 83mm pistons, rods, big valve head and cams.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Not much of an update but I received some parts today








Bosch 044 Pump, this pump felt much heavier in my hand compared to the walbro 255lph








SRI Install Hardware 








Just waiting on the following before reassembly can begin, once again:
1) ARP Headstuds
2) New MAF
3) R32 Fuel Rail
4) MoTeC Fuel Injector Wiring Kit
5) God knows what else


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Damn, Tom. Mine will be done before yours.







lol


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Not much of an update but I received some parts today








Bosch 044 Pump, this pump felt much heavier in my hand compared to the walbro 255lph


They are aout the size of beer cans whereas the walbros are like a big, noisey roll of quarters


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow you guys are crazy!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

WTF is this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4150452


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I like that idea. Major power to 4 wheels.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

yea seriously...you have some explaining to do!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

Hush


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Hush









*I'M TELLIN THE WORLD TOM!!!!!!!*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

you would need a new exhaust/downpipe for sure


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

This will not take place until 2011-2012, so don't get off topic guys. 
Let's just worry about this FWD golf getting started and running first.










_Modified by Tom Long at 9:06 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Phew! Ok good!


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*









what kinda ignition system is that??

*... this thread is absolutely amazing!*


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (REALY)*

GM off of a camaro minus 2 coils


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

R32 Fuel Rail Arrived Today
















Still debating whether to use spacers or machine down the 630cc injectors for better fitment and spray. Pic is courtesy of websaabn:
Stock R32 injectors | Machined Down 630cc's | Unmodified 630cc's










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:40 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

where did you get your rail im trying to find one myself.
and does someone sell those injectors already modified or where do you get that done


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaglx91)*

UPDATE - Head is already on


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Post start up vid or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Hey I know exactly which spacers and bolts you need..lowes has the spacers and the bolts in their harware section


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Hey I know exactly which spacers and bolts you need..lowes has the spacers and the bolts in their harware section

You mean for the fuel injectors?
Something like this? Pic courtesy of xbluewaterx:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

you are going to want to use allen head bolts.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I hope you guys can make out the headstuds from the pics. There is plenty of thread left up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Compare to the Raceware Headstuds, they'd didn't have as much thread left and had to be backed-out several times







and that was on the shorter BDF cylinder head
























Again, big thanks to Philipwight and Wizard-of-OD for these headstuds
btw - New MAF is here



















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 3:34 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I concur with this statement...and make sure you have an alen handle that has the round ball type end to make it a bit easier


_Modified by Fugee at 3:50 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## audiguy05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Tom, this project is going to be pretty awesome when you get it done. It was great talking with you earlier and bouncing some ideas off of you. I called Nate @ 034 after I got off the phone with you. He said all I would need for the R32 as far clearance would be the different valve cover. 
Thanks for encouraging words and I am looking forward to starting my VR6T project as well. 
I see what you mean about the head studs. That is pretty awesome that that will be fixed.


_Modified by audiguy05 at 9:26 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (audiguy05)*

Thanks Aaron, good talking to you as well.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

WHAT!???! I came to the end of the thread!??! NOOOOOO!!!!!! Great thread! tons of useful info. A++


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

2009 = phase 2 w/ the TT.
Oh yeah, thats on the hush hush


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

...goTTzilla w/o the tuner attitude and outrageous cost...well...


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

I've read every page just now of this thread. Great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , sorry to hear about that mischief cylinder


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32R1)*

Does anyone know where I can get a polished stainless metal turbo headshield? 
Like this:
























Or is a turbo blanket more effective and functional. I threw out the metal turbo shield idea b/c it just goes well with the whole polished theme

























_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:03 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

ATP has the heat shields, and they're stainless too, perfect to polish


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Gimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gimix* »_WHAT!???! I came to the end of the thread!??! NOOOOOO!!!!!! Great thread! tons of useful info. A++

Same thing happened to me. I found the thread 25 pages in, expected to find a burnout video at the end only to find the engine was being torn back down.








Glad to see the positive progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_
Same thing happened to me. I found the thread 25 pages in, expected to find a burnout video at the end only to find the engine was being torn back down.








Glad to see the positive progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The objection becomes the advantage, the confluence of factors were a blessing in disguise IMO b/c I never thought that I would have the setup that I currently have today. With that said, the car is in the right hands (1.billyT) and it will be finished very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:27 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Dude it will be worth it. As soon as you are boosting 20+psi on that you will be like this:































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't wait, Tom!! I'm guessing as soon as it's done you should be able to drive it around? Is the weather favorable down there?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

As long as I can drive my car, he will have no problem








Sadly, I will probably need to put her in the garage for a bit very soon :/ Snow this weekend...


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

whatever u do
dont have a kid.... everyone who has sick builds like this end up parting because "well im having a kid so i have to sell all this to buy baby crap"

i will drive to your house. and punch her in the belly 
your only 24 hours away driving


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mistercheeks* »_i will drive to your house. and punch her in the belly 










spoken like a true gentleman...
The comradery and brotherhood inspired by these threads never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mistercheeks* »_whatever u do
dont have a kid.... everyone who has sick builds like this end up parting because "well im having a kid so i have to sell all this to buy baby crap"

i will drive to your house. and punch her in the belly 
your only 24 hours away driving

i think just to be safe, someone needs to go down there and kick tom in the nutz so the "baby" issue never even has a chance of surfacing...


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_

HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*

You guys are funny
I stopped by the shop to deliver some parts today, so we now have all the parts that we need for final assembly now. But I don't think Santa Clause will make it in time for Christmas this year








All the intercooler piping came off the car, and so did the downpipe, which is getting a vband welded on IIRC. No new pics really, here's a couple that I took of the compressor wheel after the housing was removed:


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Scratch the Audi TT idea, the more I read and understand the Haldex AWD system, the more it turns me off








New donor car search is back on


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Haldex is pretty good, but hey my dream is to put my motor into an Audi A4/S4 body of some sort, like 034's car. Aww now your gonna steal my dream


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I think Issam and 034 already stole it, not me


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i know ive got the haldez rear axle fitted on my caddy ,only thing i carnt seem to work out is on the haldex it has a 12v primer pump for the fluid clutch in the diff ,dose the moter/pump run all the time or just to prime the diff up ,,,reason is ,when i come to test drive the caddy ,will it run ok without it been wired up ,for a few test drives,,,


_Modified by adaptorman at 4:13 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Adaptorman - Let see some pics of your "caddy", take a few of the drivetrain to will ya?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

illl pm you a couple now ,,,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Rear-wheel drive would be cool


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

lol mines 4wd used the 4motion mk4 golf setup


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

swap it into a jdm rwd car.
i was thinking of putting it in a s13 or maybe even s14 240sx one day with a nice large turbo.
eff RB and 2jz swaps...it's time for the bdf ;-)


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_swap it into a jdm rwd car.
i was thinking of putting it in a s13 or maybe even s14 240sx one day with a nice large turbo.
eff RB and 2jz swaps...it's time for the bdf ;-)


not to change the subject but
im swapping a 24v in place of my 12v and was thinking of trying to put the 12v in my S-10 lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

Those are good ideas, I think if it had to be outside the VW/Audi Family, I'd like to definitely do RWD. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But now we're talking crazy here








On that note, can someone point me to info. on the AWD Quattro drivetrain system found on the B5 or B6 S4 or RS4s? I hope that it is different from Haldex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:45 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## VR6_powered (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

or make a RWD Rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VR6_powered)*

nothings inpossible ,,,trust me ,,,wouldnt be hard to do ,either ,after my 3 projects ,2 have vr6 in them ,and the last one would have been rear wheel drive ,,,bt the custmer wanted fwd ,,,,


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

More pictures please, Mr.Tom.







What's going on under the car? Any fancy fuel or exhaust work?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Lets get this done guys there isn't much left to finish this beast. BUMP


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto^^


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

The Motor is Timed


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

porkchop, very nice. 
i cant wait to start my build.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

What happened to 2 pages, Tom?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Yeah, some stuff was removed..


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Just cleaning up some of the pointless chit chat, thatz all guys, no worries. All the pictures and important conversation stays


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yay it's timed!
i wonder if it is going to sound any different than a normal 24v since the head breathes way harder


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Guys need some help! So there is some descrepancy over my over-the-axle piece. C2 says it is made for the MK2, MK3, and MK4 but we can't figure it out as to how it fits. 
Can someone shed light on this, or maybe a pic of it installed? Thanks!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

F*ck that entire "over axle" portion, buy a turndown and weld it on the end of that straight pipe


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*









it looks like you lack the proper curves to fit it over the axle. 
X2 on the down-turn. or take it right out the side in front of the rear wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Yurko)*

Tom, it looks like you're missing the bend altogether. Unless if you shorten the mid pipe and bring the very last bend over the axle, because it looks as though that bend can squeeze in between the double turn tunnel under the car then go just above the axle.
If not, just buy a 180* bend and cut your own pipes. I did mine the same way...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thanks Bryan, there is just no way what I have fits, looks more like it belongs on a MK5. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:31 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Is it designed to run under axel? i know its silly but looks like it might


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

C2 probably forgot to send you one of the pieces.... Which wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

that is definitely not an over axle piece.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_C2 probably forgot to send you one of the pieces.... Which wouldn't surprise me in the least.









The Over Axle Piece is a "single" unit......


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (VR6_powered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_powered* »_or make a RWD Rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


But he failed when he used a worthless T5 trans....
They are crap on a turd and diarrhea sandwich
Oh and the fact a Corrado is just a Parts Car


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
The Over Axle Piece is a "single" unit......

O, mybad, then maybe the wrong piece. Yup, been there to.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Wow everything looks good! Cant wait till my set up is done.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

UPDATE
We are probably looking at max. couple of weeks out before the car is finished. I stopped by Dubsquared today and was very pleased to see the current progress on my car. 
Big kudos to Phil (philipwight) and Dale (broke_rado) of Dubsquared, they do really fabulous work, and the current engine bay is a testament of that. 
























































Got the R32 fuel rail and spacers mounted onto the 630cc siemens injectors and cylinder head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Reworked almost all the coolant lines and got the heater lines behind the turbo moved away from where the C2 4" intake would go. (PITA!!!!) We had to use an assortment of hoses from the 1.8t, vr6 and 3.6 passat.  Most of the vac lines were also figured out.
















The polished C2 coolant hose apparatus, further adds to the polished theme
































SAI block-off plate, custom cut and fit, lolz
























Extra o2 bung ready for a wideband and A/F measurment device for the dyno session, can't wait
























Also got the throttle body trimmed (hard to see) for better fitment in conjunction with the C2 intercooler piping, this section unfortunately is the weakest point of the C2 intercooler piping. 








The v band welded to the 3.5" downpipe 








The dubsquared MK4 3" stainless steel exhaust system, I requested no cat and no muffler








































Here is a comparison of the Dubsquared over-the-axle (pictured on the right) vs. the C2 over-the-axle (left)








Mock-up indicates it fits well








So left to do: 
1)Hookup the 2 fuel pumps (Bosch 044 Inline and Walbro Intank)

2)Wire up the Profec B and Mechanical Boost gauge

3)Wire up the MoTeC Fuel Injector Kit, I'll get some pics up for you guys once its done, but the idea is to clean up some of this clutter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








4) We'll also look to redo the oil return line. It is touching the driveshaft and I can't imagine that would be good.
















5) Weld on the rest of the exhaust
6) Coilovers, front lower-tie bar, and swaybar end-links

7) DYNO
More updates next weekend, thanks for stopping by











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:35 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

about time pal ,its looking realy swel ,,now i bet u carnt ,,,,,,ps u know the small block off plate ,did it need blocking off or do gases come out reason is ,did a trail re wire and start up test on ,mine all gessed but it fired up
dont laugh lol
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ng2bko&s=5


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Your ****s hotter than 2 rats having sex in a well greased sock!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Looking good Tom!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Your ****s hotter than 2 rats having sex in a well greased sock!!










_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_Looking good Tom!!









Thanks guys! Not much further to go until the finish line


----------



## zwirko (Jun 15, 2007)

when you picking up the bumper man?


----------



## Das Bar 2k4 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (zwirko)*

nice set-up i thinks its time for me to get another


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Das Bar 2k4)*

any updates


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

updates MOFO???


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_updates MOFO???









no shouting, just be patient


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

UPDATE
Here is short video clip of the first startup. The video does no justice to how it sounds in real life.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd01tD7sWVA
Seems it does not want to idle and Phil is currently working out some of the small issues. 
Shot of the engine bay (x Godzilla BOV)
















MoTeC Fuel Injector Wiring Kit, does a great job of cleaning up the alternative wiring options we previously had
























More updates soon









_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:59 PM 12-30-2008_


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:23 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

Video is broken ><


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Try this 
http://s240.photobucket.com/al...8.flv

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:02 PM 12-30-2008_

Still not working
Great build. Hope its worth the wait


----------



## mkozink (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I look forward to each of your updates. Have you considered relocating the battery (or using a smaller one) so you can route the air intake/filter out of the engine compartment? Although I pay attention to most of the posts to this thread and may have missed it, I don't recall this question being asked previously. I did this on my install (as have others) and the air filter sits ahead of the driver's side front wheel .








I have not had any problems with this approach. Regardless keep the updates coming; your car is a monster.



_Modified by mkozink at 2:19 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mkozink)*

Yeah, thatz a damn good idea. Will put that on the list of things to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Yeah, thatz a damn good idea. Will put that on the list of things to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do you want to shoot your rod out your block again? ... not needed


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Do you want to shoot your rod out your block again? ... not needed

i have to agree. youre not goign to get cold air into your engine since youre heating it alot by compressing it (boost) so why bother worrying about hydrolocking your engine in a freak rainstorm to possibly get a couple degrees cooler air?
keep it in the bay for safety sake.
and 
ITS ALIVE!!!! awesome!!! it could be that the car wont idle because it needs to relearn what the hell is going on. do a TB adaptation and try to let it idle for a few minutes or, DRIVE IT.


----------



## mkozink (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i have to agree. youre not goign to get cold air into your engine since youre heating it alot by compressing it (boost) so why bother worrying about hydrolocking your engine in a freak rainstorm to possibly get a couple degrees cooler air?
keep it in the bay for safety sake.


Certainly ingesting water is the only concern with this configuration and for a daily driver it might be best to leave the air intake in the engine compartment. But you would have to literally drive through very deep water to hydrolock the engine with the intake located in the fender ahead of the driver's side wheel well. I have driven a "nose breather" in in a C5 Z06 year round for years without any problems. I use my R32 primarily on the track so this is not an issue in my application.
Can we agree that, other than the concern with potential hydrolock, from a performance perspective locating the air intake outside of the engine compartment is an advantage?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (mkozink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkozink* »_
Can we agree that, other than the concern with potential hydrolock, from a performance perspective locating the air intake outside of the engine compartment is an advantage?


Absolutely. The common "myth" is that you are compressing the air anyway, so it doesn't matter what the inlet temperature is. The reality is that BECAUSE you are compressing it, the inlet temperature is more important. By this I mean that if you decrease the temperature at the compressor inlet by 10 degrees, the temperature at the outlet will be reduced by MORE than 10 degrees.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (leebro61)*

We dynoed my car with a cold air, with it in the bay and with out a filter. maybe a 1-2 hp difference between them all.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_We dynoed my car with a cold air, with it in the bay and with out a filter. maybe a 1-2 hp difference between them all.

Yeah, on a dyno that is what I would expect where airflow to the filter and air flow through the intercooler is limited by the fan. The car will run great with or without the air filter in the engine bay, but no doubt there are advantages to drawing from a supply of cold air.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a regular EVOMS CAI on my car till I went with bigger wheels and lowered suspension. After the fender lining gradually falling apart from the tires, the filter was exposed to rain. After misfiring and stalling on my way to H2O this yr. I pulled over and cut the intake and it's now in the bay and sits right on the fender. It is just as cold as when it was in the fender.. I checked it right after I got off the highway. I was pretty surprised.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Absolutely. The common "myth" is that you are compressing the air anyway, so it doesn't matter what the inlet temperature is. The reality is that BECAUSE you are compressing it, the inlet temperature is more important. By this I mean that if you decrease the temperature at the compressor inlet by 10 degrees, the temperature at the outlet will be reduced by MORE than 10 degrees. 

Agreed, the temp increases at a fixed rate based on pressure and time aside from factors like relative humidity, etc. The cooler the air the cooler the now hot compressed air will be


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

hell yea son! Just in time for the new year... drink it up tonight brotha!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Do you want to shoot your rod out your block again? ... not needed


I agree with this. Just turn up the boost 1psi. It will more than make up the difference.

Some "Science": Yes the cold air intake will net colder after compression temps, BUT it will make it harder for the turbo to suck air in. (Longer piping) With a turbo, in all reality, straight up volume starts to matter quite a bit, so the benefits of the colder air are usually out weighed by the greater intake resistance, especially being that you are intercooling anyways. (Maybe think about spraying meth, that would be a better investment.)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

I agree with this. Just turn up the boost 1psi. It will more than make up the difference.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol we also use this statement for water/meth injection.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Naahh Thats dumb. W/M in high boost situations is a way to control knock, IMHO. Better than having to run race fuel all the time.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

FINALLY! How happy are you, Tom?? Let's get some driving videos up soon!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thanks Bryan - Still got a ways to go, fuel pumps haven't been installed, exhaust still needs to be welded, electronics still need to be hooked up, and the car is still a freakin' mess.
But we're getting there








btw - Happy 2009 guys, I'm looking forward to this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_To my knowledge no one has actually started a 2.8l with an R head.
So hurry up









officially demystified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Thanks Bryan - Still got a ways to go, fuel pumps haven't been installed, exhaust still needs to be welded, electronics still need to be hooked up, and the car is still a freakin' mess.
But we're getting there








btw - Happy 2009 guys, I'm looking forward to this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well, hurry up! I want some driving videos! 
Maybe I missed it but how did you bolt the 3.2 R head on a 2.8? Or is the 24v bolt pattern different than the 12v?
And where's the Godzeera BOV?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

24v bolt pattern is different than 12v


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Someone paste a picture of the 12v shortblock on here so we can try to simulate this, I would be very interested to know as well. 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:14 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah the R32 motor is a bored + stroked 2.8L 24v, with smaller head studs to allow for the boring.

When I build my motor one day I want to bore it JUST a tad, enough to get clean walls, and then use a .:R crank for some more stroke, and then have custom pistons done for that. Prolly still use my head because there is too much $$$ involved to swap heads at this point heh.


_Modified by PhReE at 10:47 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Guys, quick question. At what PSI threshold will I no longer need to recirculate my BOV?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I don't recirculate at all. IMHO all the DV's on the market except the Tial one suck. Low flow and they break.
My car runs fine with just a normal Tial BOV to atmosphere, infact all the local cars (1.8T BT's and a Turbo R) that I kow of run a Tial BOV to atmosphere.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Did Unitronics specifically instruct you on whether you needed to recirc the BOV or not?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I think they say you're supposed to, and face it, these cars are strictly MAF based with regard to fueling. 1.8T's at least have a MAP also, so you would _assume _that atmospheric venting would cause problems. Think about it though, the valve isnt open much, and when it is, it doesnt matter if the car runs a tad bit rich. My bov is not open at idle, nor cruise, only when shifting. The bov flows way more air than almost every single DV and is a more reliable solution IMHO, and I will admit that initiall I wanted to go DV but I have been shown the light. You would need like 3 of the bosch/forge DV's to flow the amount of air you'd need to for the goals you have. That's a lot of stuff to break and whatnot. 
That's what I have to say about it at least.
What do the dudes at dubsquared have to say about this?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PhReE)*

On the 12v block all the outer headbolts are in different locations. The centers still line up.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I think they say you're supposed to, and face it, these cars are strictly MAF based with regard to fueling. 1.8T's at least have a MAP also, so you would _assume _that atmospheric venting would cause problems. Think about it though, the valve isnt open much, and when it is, it doesnt matter if the car runs a tad bit rich. My bov is not open at idle, nor cruise, only when shifting. The bov flows way more air than almost every single DV and is a more reliable solution IMHO, and I will admit that initiall I wanted to go DV but I have been shown the light. You would need like 3 of the bosch/forge DV's to flow the amount of air you'd need to for the goals you have. That's a lot of stuff to break and whatnot. 
That's what I have to say about it at least.
What do the dudes at dubsquared have to say about this?



Right, I would also think when shifting the charge would initially become very rich, causing a laggy condition to spool up in the next gear. I'll do some testing with my own setup to see how rich it gets and how it affects drive-ability.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Guys, quick question. At what PSI threshold will I no longer need to recirculate my BOV? 

I don't get that question.
Anyway I am also running a Tial BOV. It took some tweaking to get it to stay closed on decel. but it is working flawlessly now.
As for the car running on the MAF, before I shimmed the BOV spring I unplugged the MAF and drove the car for a day or two. It ran perfectly fine. I know there is no MAP sensor, I wonder if it was running only on TPS and wideband O2?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I wonder if it was running only on TPS and wideband O2?

Yes, it was, on the hardcoded fueling maps, TPS and WB02


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

The only thing I do not care for with the Tial, and I am running one now, is the crappy throttle tip in after a shift. I have a stiff spring in the valve and it surges under 4-5psi but it won't open on normal decel which makes it very nice to drive around town. With the plumbing set up the way that it is, I cannot recirc the valve as I would need tons of extra plumbing for it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Mine pretty much works great. It sticks a little bit when it's cold outside in the morning or if I haven't driven it for a while, but one or decent pulls that make some boost will get it to open and un-stick and then it's fine. I should probably take it apart and lube it up, but I was wondering what would be a good lubricant that wont stiffen up too much in the cold, and also that wont damage the diaphragm.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I don't get a tip in condition after shifting. But I am getting a really bad one when I am just cruising and get on it. It actually shakes the whole car. I need to see if I can get rid of it with a VAG Com.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

is this done yet?? exhaust welded up, etc?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

I think my next project will occur in my own garage and driveway, by the time I **** it up and figure out what I did wrong, I'm sure I can get it done just as soon if not faster








Sorry for the rant, carry on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:15 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yep, sadly nobody cares about your project as much as you, no matter who you are.
much better to DIY if you have the time, skills and tools.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

DIY is only faster when nothing else in your life is higher on the priority list...Trust me Tom, work, classes, and whatever else always end up coming before your project...No matter how much you want a big turbo on your 24v...just be patient. You are almost there!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Thanks Josh, how's your hybrid 24vT coming along?


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_It should be done already, I agree, seems my car is really not that high on the priority list. I know for damn sure it wasn't high at all for vdubspeed88 (he touches the car like 6-hours a week), so why should I really expect it to be that different at a different shop, right?








From a shop's perspective, these types of projects (mine) are not as profitable, so my car will always be second in-line to the brake jobs, head replacement, or other faster (higher turnover) jobs. You guys think this thread would be 31 pages long if they were as devoted to finishing my car as me? C'mon
And on that note, there is no new progress to report either, car was not touched this past week








From a waiting perspective, here is how its been for me (aka the timeline):
January 8th, 2008 - I bought this turbo kit from C2 
April 2008 - Hydrolocked my motor 
May 2008 - Receive all the parts of turbo kit
July 2008 - Ordered Shortblock 
August 2008 - Received Shortblock
October 2008 - Foreign Object Disaster
November 2008 - New Shop
December 2008 - New Head & Headstuds
January 2009 - ??????????????????
I think my next project will occur in my own garage and driveway, by the time I **** it up and figure out what I did wrong, I'm sure I can get it done just as soon if not faster








Sorry for the rant, carry on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds like what i have been through before as well, only with the old power plant. now you know why i am doing what i can on my own in my garage at home.








just remember, only a few have the cajones to go through all of that, and still keep trucking. thats the difference between the people in it for the fad, and the people that see it as a way of life








and on that note, i better get back to freezing my nuts off in my garage. got to love Mn winters


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (tattoo24v)*

Mike - You have big cajones, that is all I gotta to say about you sir!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_yep, sadly nobody cares about your project as much as you, no matter who you are.
much better to DIY if you have the time, skills and tools.



And its a lot more fun, ask me how I know


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

sorry for nothing new to post about the car.... we just got back to work on friday. None of us at the shop had taken time to ourselves (vacation) in the past few years, personally i havnt taken a much needed vacation in over seven years, so we decided to take 8 days off. but before we did we worked on our days off(sunday and monday) we got as much done on toms car as possible.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_sorry for nothing new to post about the car.... we just got back to work on friday. None of us at the shop had taken time to ourselves (vacation) in the past few years, personally i havnt taken a much needed vacation in over seven years, so we decided to take 8 days off. but before we did we worked on our days off(sunday and monday) we got as much done on toms car as possible.

everybody needs time off, that for sure. as long as this project is moving forward and not sitting still or god forbid, goin in reverse, then it shouldnt be long now till its done! 
then, we shall dance!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Anyone know a place that can regrind these correctly?







I've got an extra set I am willing to R&D. Foffa mentioned a place in Europe, ENEM, but I wanted to keep it in the states first, if possible. 








I've contacted webcamshafts and deltacams already










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 10:53 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

they is a place called daugherty racing cams, i think they made or made equivalents of the foffa cams


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

i just called them just to see for my self and he said he had did some checking a little while back but wasnt enough to demand to purchase a quantity of blank but said he will be later this year.
but also discussed getting him some cores and doing some regrinds and trying those out. he couldnt get anyone to give up stock R cams and didnt want to spend time doing them and find out they wont work in the R 
so i explained to him how they are the same but how they work different etc. 
he said to i need to call him back in a week and go from there, so i need some 24v cores. 
I have an set myself so if anyone else wants to get me some we can see where it goes.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

I dont think you can re-grind OEM cams because the lobes are "pressed on". To my knowledge you will have to get some aftermarket billit ones.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

dBilas in Europe apparently offers 24v regrinds.
There are quite a few companies that regrind the Ford modular cams that have the same pressed on type lobes.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

Tom - I sent him an email, but haven't heard back yet. So you're saying you need some cores? 
Paul - I also sent an email to that place you mentioned as well.


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:09 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yea he said about getting some cores and he would do some for next to nothing to try it before he goes making billets


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

Depending on what "next to nothing" actually costs, i may be interested in having my set of Schrick 252's reground


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

well i he said not to quote him but it might just be shipping and a small fee
but i think he only wanted stock to start with


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Well if he wants a set of billits to practice on then LMK








What would he regrind them to? Anything?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Whats taking so long, CHOP CHOP lets get this done


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Whats taking so long, CHOP CHOP lets get this done
















yeah CHOPCHOP!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

1218 colorado lane.....








we can only work so fast.
too bad im not going tell you all that was done today.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

please share..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

i put headlights on the car but removed the wipers


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_i put headlights on the car but removed the wipers









haha..


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (tattoo24v)*

wtf? 2 days without updates?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Josh - I'm gonna get some for you tomorrow


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

working on the exhaust as we speak... wiring almost done, and now for all the small stuff like horn bracket and such.


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice! Keep 'em comin


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*

So I just read this entire thread....epic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I just read this entire thread....epic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tis true.........
But alas....your screen name makes me want to kill baby's


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So I just read this entire thread....epic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, you should wait and see phase 2

_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Tis true.........
But alas....your screen name makes me want to kill baby's

















More pictures will up later today


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thanks, you should wait and see phase 2








More pictures will up later today

...it's today.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
...it's today.









cmon tom! quit jackin around and get those pics up!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thanks, you should wait and see phase 2


If Phase II is what i think it is, please dont do it...


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Exhaust is done...


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Exhaust is done...

*LETS HEAR IT!!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_What's going on under the car? Any fancy fuel or exhaust work?

UPDATE
Good week of progress over at Dubsquared, these guys never cease to impress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bosch 044 Fuel Pump installed







Walbro in-tank going in next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























Complete 3" exhaust system with no cat, no resonator, no muffler, no nothing.......designed by broke_rado and philipwight







Save the "you won't pass inspection" talk, I'm buying stickers







And yes, it will be loud

























































































































Engine bay buttoned-up, and 99% complete







Also, the car idles normal now, I guess the ECU just needed more time to adapt 
























Temporary oil catch can solution  http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Its not that we can't weld up a catch can because Phil makes art happen with a welder, its just finding space that is the issue.








Blue silicone for better gradual transition to the TB 
















Modification of the C2 turbo oil return line, recall we needed it to be longer to clear the driveshaft, well here is the solution Phil came up with, clever I thought
































Wastgate and downpipe
















Here is some "randomness" Can you say "big hp TDI"
































Godzilla vs. Tial BOV, wonder why the sizes are so different? 








Random shots of the front-end, FMIC, and last parting shots of how she will used to sit before the new "stance" goes in next week








































Thanks for stopping by, we are really really close to finish line. Break-in dyno run coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:24 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn man congrats!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thanks for stopping by, we are really really close to finish line. 1bar dyno run coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Meh, i wunna see "Some Fast VW's Part Deuce"


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

What kind of fmic are you running op??


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

god damn i want studio quality high definition dolby digital surround sound videos taken of that thing ripping it. That exhuast it goulg to be insane!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TheDoC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_damn man congrats!

Thank you

_Quote, originally posted by *TheDoC808* »_What kind of fmic are you running op??

I am running a garrett core with custom endtanks from C2 motorsports, here is the direct link 
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx

_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_god damn i want studio quality high definition dolby digital surround sound videos taken of that thing ripping it. That exhuast it goulg to be insane!

Soon enough, I can't wait either











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:44 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

That exhaust is ballin!! Where can I get one? In 4" though and out of aluminum??


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom!! So glad to finally see it done!! It looks amazing! 
I'm a tad confused on how you guys modified the oil return?? Also, I love the exhaust, but how do you feel about the turn down? It looks a little "stockish."
Congrats buddy!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Glad to see this is finaly coming together, albeit far from your original plan but it could not have turned out any better thus far, can't wait to see you wrap this up. Good work guys!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_That exhaust is ballin!! Where can I get one? In 4" though and out of aluminum??










lolz


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

sweet. nice to see some updates


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Tom!! So glad to finally see it done!! It looks amazing! 
I'm a tad confused on how you guys modified the oil return?? Also, I love the exhaust, but how do you feel about the turn down? It looks a little "stockish."
Congrats buddy!!

Made a custom extension from metal piping to act lengthen the oil return line, were before it was all stainless steel braided
I love the wimpy turn down look, it is not JDM aggressive like a supra or canister style with the tip angled up, this way less people will suspect what is about to hit them









_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Glad to see this is finaly coming together, albeit far from your original plan but it could not have turned out any better thus far, can't wait to see you wrap this up. Good work guys!

Thanks John, I appreciate the kind words sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think everything happens for a reason and honestly when I look back on things, everything worked itself out just fine, granted just takes a little longer. 
But as the old saying goes, "good things come to those who wait" *Crosses Fingers*

_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_sweet. nice to see some updates









More good updates like this to come next week










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:28 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Meh, i wunna see "Some Fast VW's Part Deuce"









what is "some fast vw's" part 1? i have no idea what anybody is talking about...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
what is "some fast vw's" part 1? i have no idea what anybody is talking about...
















Me neither, ahaha looks good tom congrats.....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
But as the old saying goes, "good things come to those who wait" *Crosses Fingers*
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:28 PM 1-10-2009_

I've been saying that every time I look at my car.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Weiss)*

still waiting for some videos.


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
what is "some fast vw's" part 1? i have no idea what anybody is talking about...

















go put that in on youtube. beast mode carz....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TheDoC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDoC808* »_

go put that in on youtube. beast mode carz....

In case anyone missed it, here is "Some Fast VWs - Part I", starring turbodub06 and 94volkswagen








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got all excited thinking it was a video of your car haha.... BUT that video is amazing regardless!!
whos R32 is that?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

the R32 belongs to 94volkswagen, Haris aka the "Bosnian MacGuyver"


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

sick video! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now your car


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (greek-dub)*

i like the dump tail pipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see a vid of it


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (instg8r)*

it's coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finish 'er up


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murdoch)*

That exhaust will have mufflers on it within a month of driving around. Mark my words. Mine has 2 and still drives me nuts.








Looking good so far, Can't wait to see it in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

i give it less than that!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Weaaaak, don't be a baby Tom!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_That exhaust will have mufflers on it within a month

Exactly!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Medic83)*

Bah, I wish my car was LOUDER sometimes. The silly snail quiets it down too much







My exhaust has a muffler but it is straight through, heh.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_That exhaust will have mufflers on it within a month of driving around. Mark my words. Mine has 2 and still drives me nuts.








Looking good so far, Can't wait to see it in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Weaaaak, don't be a baby Tom!


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
Exactly!!


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Bah, I wish my car was LOUDER sometimes. The silly snail quiets it down too much







My exhaust has a muffler but it is straight through, heh.

Well hello 24v crew! When that day comes that a muffler gets put on my exhaust, you guys can say "I told you so"








btw - broke_rado tells me the car no longer needs to be pushed in and out of the shop anymore


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll never say it because I think you should keep the straight pipe haha.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

I had a 3 inch DP back system made with a test pipe for both the muffler and the cat. It works out well you have the versatility to run any combo


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Haha, i drove my car from VA to SC which is like an 7 n half hour drive. Let me tell you. I almost left the car there and took a plane home lol. I couldn't hear for the first day i was down there. People had to yell at me.







But honestly thats not the real reason i want to change it and make mine quieter. The REAL reason is because no one even thinks twice about wanting to race me or anything. People hear my car and think holy ish i'm not messing with that. So much for hurtin ego's. I've yet to be able to, and my car isn't even really that fast.








I will say one thing though, i'll never get rid of my open dump WG. It scares the piss out of people and i love it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_The REAL reason is because no one even thinks twice about wanting to race me or anything. People hear my car and think holy ish i'm not messing with that. So much for hurtin ego's. 

That doesn't sound like a bad problem to have


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Lol it's the ones who think ah, that sounds like some big balls, but MINE R BIGGER. Thats where you HURT ego's LOL.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I gotta say quiet is a lot of fun! I get more compliments that its quiet than anything. No one realizes what is about to happen till its too late, all they heard is the sound of a spooling turbo and spinning tires. Sleeper factor FTW


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

I'm an eggo hurter. I turn my toaster up to "6".


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_I'm an eggo hurter. I turn my toaster up to "6".









ahaha nice!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

time to call in sick tom. See ya in the morning.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_time to call in sick tom. See ya in the morning.

i like the sound of that!!!!
as for quiet. i have a full 3" turbo back. no resonator. just a 12" straight through muffler. its nice and quiet.
even when i had a test pipe, it wasnt loud. it was a little louder, but not loud at all.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Our 12V with a 4" downpie and nothing else is about the same volume as this thing. 24Vs are louder, no question.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I gotta say quiet is a lot of fun! I get more compliments that its quiet than anything. No one realizes what is about to happen till its too late, all they heard is the sound of a spooling turbo and spinning tires. Sleeper factor FTW

mmm...turbo minivan.
Woops, sorry wrong forum.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I'll never say it because I think you should keep the straight pipe haha.

x2 i never will either...mark my words lol, when i have a VRT i plan on having the least amount of exhaust i can possibly get away with


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
I will say one thing though, i'll never get rid of my open dump WG. It scares the piss out of people and i love it.









open dump is the only way to go! i love makin children cry and little old ladies faint when my wastegate opens up....








p.s. **** mufflers!


_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:31 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
open dump is the only way to go! i love makin children cry and little old ladies faint when my wastegate opens up....








p.s. **** mufflers!

_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:31 AM 1-15-2009_

You need to throw some clips of your car....keep the moral high


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_time to call in sick tom. See ya in the morning.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

you coming or what?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Let me finish placing some trades, o man I can't wait!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Let me finish placing some trades, o man I can't wait!










Just like a kid on Christmas


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

So what is the big number so far for one of these C2 kits? Who is making the most power and what is it?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_So what is the big number so far for one of these C2 kits? Who is making the most power and what is it?

Im blanking on the guys name but he ran ~640whp I think on an R32 just before he broke a rod on the dyno, not sure about a 2.8 24v


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I've seen the chart for Tom's car....
I'll let him or dub2 post it.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*









pump gas at 25psi


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

damn.....thats pretty impressive on pump gas....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_So what is the big number so far for one of these C2 kits? Who is making the most power and what is it?

You now......


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You now......

He cheated to get more than 500hp. The .:R32 head did the trick...and the 2.9l








Good Job Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

wait?! this was dynoed today!!!!! wow good numbers. Can we get the rpms for that graph?? what about a video....can't believe its done


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnbass1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnbass1* »_wait?! this was dynoed today!!!!! wow good numbers. Can we get the rpms for that graph?? what about a video....can't believe its done

the RPM pick up was on the fritz, so no torque or rpm.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

nothing wrong with that.
congrats on getting it going.
now, come out to tucson and hang.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

What more can I say about 1.billyT, philipwight, and broke_rado...........................these guys are top-notch.
Drove the home in rush hour traffic today and around town for about 3-hours today on wastegate (14.7psi), here are my initial thoughts:
1) daily-drives like a beauty, I stalled out a couple of times b/c I forgot what it was like to drive a standard for 9-months
2) exhaust is freakin-loud as hell
3) car idles like a champ
4) I made my wife pissed in her pants
5) philipwight made me pissed in mine







the car gets no traction from 1st to 3rd gear
6) I f$%kin love it!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I bet you've looked like this all day.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I bet you've looked like this all day.









Will have video up tomorrow


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_








pump gas at 25psi

Wait............................ this is Tom's car?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_3rd gear pull i assume

4th gear


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Pics from today
B&G Coilovers, WRD Lower Tie-Bar and sway end-links installed
























Front bumper back on
















Charging the A/C








HIDs and me stalling out while in reverse


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

ill let you know how to work the boost controller in a month or so... just let me know when you are ready. lol. 
btw. we got plenty dyno action.... just not of the car, just toms reaction when he saw the dyno. 
We dynoed the car all yesterday working out the bugs so that when tom got to see the car dyno everything would go smoothly. The only problems we had today was trying to get the tires to hold on the dyno. not that bad of a problem unless you just want to see numbers.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_3rd gear pull i assume

Look at the mph foo.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*



proshot said:


> Look at the mph foo.[/quote
> well i definitely hit 100mph in 3rd gear...thats why i asked


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom, the car looks so great!! Big props to the guys who put it together. They did a great job! 
I DEMAND DYNO AND STREET VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Bryan - I will get you a video when we go Q16 and 30psi


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Bryan - I will get you a video when we go Q16 and 30psi








... please, something now??? I'm so ancy!!!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Video! We need a quick fix now, this sh*t be callin' us and callin' us!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Freakin sweet, can't wait for the clip


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Numbers look great! I tried calling you back yesterday to give you props!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Numbers look great! I tried calling you back yesterday to give you props!!!

John - Apologies, was driving her around for 3-hours last night. 
It was 20 degrees this morning, got in the car to go to work, happy to report it cold-starts like a champ and I probably woke up all of my neighbors


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
John - Apologies, was driving her around for 3-hours last night. 
It was 20 degrees this morning, got in the car to go to work, happy to report it cold-starts like a champ and I probably woke up all of my neighbors









Sleep is over rated........
Good job ....
now where are the vids?


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

ok, i think i'm gonna have to go shoot some video with my buddys new camera just to keep the "hounds" from attacking! nice and chilly today too...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JUSADUB)*

Holy isht thats a nice power curve







Its looks like a 2871r 1.8t, then you see the peak power







Good work, and I hope that was worth the engine you had to endure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

superb man.i bet your glad


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (Fugee)*

wow great numbers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (greek-dub)*

Sweet #'s dude, now crank that boost up to 30. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

Pretty sick, need vid!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_well i definitely hit 100mph in 3rd gear...thats why i asked

Not with the stock trans you won't. 84mph at 6500.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

Congrats Tom!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Not with the stock trans you won't. 84mph at 6500.

Who said he revs to 6500? you can hit 110 in 3rd with some springs and retainers


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_
Who said he revs to 6500? you can hit 110 in 3rd with some springs and retainers


dam skippy, i hit 100mph at 7600rpm







...in 3rd
thus why im wondering why it was at 99 on his dyno


----------



## 10-80GLI (Nov 17, 2008)

Bada boom! Verry nice! Nice to be done I bet!?!


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (10-80GLI)*

sweet....where are the vids??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (instg8r)*

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I will need to go buy a video camera


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

nice numbers and sick car.. congrats on the build. I was just wondering tho what about the break-in ? you doing the break-in at 1bar boost?


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Im blanking on the guys name but he ran ~640whp I think on an R32 just before he broke a rod on the dyno, not sure about a 2.8 24v

Was he running stock rods?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

i want a video....


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

A car like this with a motor like this that makes this kind of power needs to be broken in hard and fast. At least that is how we do all of our motors... so far so good.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Bryan - I will get you a video when we go Q16 and 30psi









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Damned awesome I say! Damned awesome!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_A car like this with a motor like this that makes this kind of power needs to be broken in hard and fast. At least that is how we do all of our motors... so far so good.









Ive heard of people breakin in their motors hard and fast. But not going into boost. I thought you werent supposed to raise the boost until after minimum 500 -1000 miles or something like that. Or at least thats what i read. 
Who was it that posted the link to that site. Sh!t was it... ill try and find it. 
EDITT::::: http://www.mototuneusa.com/break_in_secrets.htm
Even though he talks about bike motors and doesnt mention turbos. 
_Modified by vr6_Love at 3:18 PM 1-16-2009_


_Modified by vr6_Love at 3:19 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Ive heard of people breakin in their motors hard and fast. But not going into boost. I thought you werent supposed to raise the boost until after minimum 500 -1000 miles or something like that. Or at least thats what i read. 


the belief is that the cylinder pressure actually pushes the rings seating them better, than if the cylinder pressure was lower.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I probably woke up all of my neighbors









**** them if they cant take a joke...
porkchop i hope my 24v is half the engine yours is... harder than a ron jeremy, 3 week old cake, burnt toast sandwich...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
the belief is that the cylinder pressure actually pushes the rings seating them better, than if the cylinder pressure was lower.


i understand that.. but i always thought that breakin it in under boost wasnt the best idea? .. maybe im wrong. So it really doesnt matter then?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Vortexpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortexpert* »_
**** them if they cant take a joke...
porkchop i hope my 24v is half the engine yours is... harder than a ron jeremy, 3 week old cake, burnt toast sandwich...


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Thanks for the i.m. telling me the number are up. 















Damn! I'm jelous and in love lol!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (NoeVR6)*

not trying to steal your thunder tom just figured this would be a good place to ask,
but has anyone done a 3.2 rotating assembly in a 2.8 block? my concern was with the larger bore the 3.2 has smaller headbolts and if that would be an issue with the 2.8's larger bolt holes


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (02jettakid17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02jettakid17* »_i want a video....

haha me too!

awesome numbers!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_not trying to steal your thunder tom just figured this would be a good place to ask,
but has anyone done a 3.2 rotating assembly in a 2.8 block? my concern was with the larger bore the 3.2 has smaller headbolts and if that would be an issue with the 2.8's larger bolt holes


Dont bother with the 3.2L bore, but the 3.L stroke with a MILD bore sounds fun. I want to use a 3.2L crank when I build my car eventually, but they are hard to get and expensive.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

The main thing he should be worried about is the clutch (if new). Because if its not broken in it will get *ucked up. I always heard that on a new motor you just taken it in 3rd gear in low boost and run out 3rd this will help the rings to seat. That the onlything I heard about braken a engine in. But new clutch and stuff yeah deff need 500miles to maybe 800 miles to be safe. But guys dont quote me to it. Just my oppions. And also heard that you should use non sytec. oil intill after 1,000 miles but alot of ppl may no that.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bthornton10* »_And also heard that you should use non sytec. oil intill after 1,000 miles but alot of ppl may no that.

You heard right sir, today I did my first oil change with ole Castrol GTX 10-40w conventional. Much cheaper than the Amsoil I put in my wife's car
















Regarding the clutch, I haven't raced anyone or plan on driving it hard until 500 miles like you said. I am just going to drive it normal, I think that is the best way to break it in


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:29 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_









_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:29 PM 1-16-2009_

She looks like it's ready to work.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

thanks for IM dude, this build is ****ing insane haha i love your car!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

Dont bother with the 3.2L bore, but the 3.L stroke with a MILD bore sounds fun. I want to use a 3.2L crank when I build my car eventually, but they are hard to get and expensive.

the thing is it will either stay stock 2.8 or use the r32 guts that i found a killer deal on so just wondering if anyone knows if its been done b4?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Looks good, numbers are right where they should be. There probably isn't a better feeling than having things go right.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Hella custom.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
the thing is it will either stay stock 2.8 or use the r32 guts that i found a killer deal on so just wondering if anyone knows if its been done b4?

I doubt that you could bore a 2.8L block to 84mm, the r32 block must use smaller head bolts for a reason.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
I doubt that you could bore a 2.8L block to 84mm, the r32 block must use smaller head bolts for a reason.

It seems 83mm is about the max on the 2.8. Damn, that's still .080" over though!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

yea i figured just wondering if might be able to get away with it


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
It seems 83mm is about the max on the 2.8. Damn, that's still .080" over though!









Yeah, I want to do my motor .040" over, with a R crank. R head would be nice but wayy too expensive for my budget. Hell, the R crank might even be, but I am hoping I can snatch one up cheap(ish) somewhere.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Until I find a video camera man, you guys will just have to settle for these gay little updates for the time being.
I decided to stay in tonight, instead of the usual friday nightlife, and make up for lost time with my mistress








I decided to give her a bath, its been almost a year since she's had one








Can't hang with the mk4 forums, but she cleans up rather nicely
















New all-red tails, vast improvement over the DIY catastrophe you guys have been seeing for the last 34 pgs


















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:53 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

cleaned up nicely tom! see ya tomorrow sir.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_










Bro.

We'z all hella custom.

Ya know


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Thanks for the IM. Car has come a long way! Im very impressed with the numbers and how the whole project turned out. Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Its no hard feelings I was just telling the other guys. But yeah Im running the same kind of oil. But Congrats on the build Car looks great!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

i still only run non-synthetic. castrol gtx for life! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i still only run non-synthetic. castrol gtx for life! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you serious? I thought you would run syntetic with all that power, plus it's recommended.
How often do you change?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have any of you guys seen page 18 of your February EuroTuner?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Are you serious? I thought you would run syntetic with all that power, plus it's recommended.
How often do you change?

i was told by a very knowledgeable FI Vw guru to not run synthetic. i change every 3k and i've never had a problem.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Are you serious? I thought you would run syntetic with all that power, plus it's recommended.
How often do you change?

Eh, synthetic has a little better lubricating and cooling properties, but certainly never required. I'm sticking to the good 'ol Synthetic 5W30 in my car. The reason I don't switch over is for 1. cost and 2. if you switch you shouldn't be switching back to mineral based oils.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Have any of you guys seen page 18 of your February EuroTuner?

Was that the one with the turbo 24V VR6 and the custom made header with the hot chick standing over the engine??


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Eh, synthetic has a little better lubricating and cooling properties, but certainly never required. I'm sticking to the good 'ol Synthetic 5W30 in my car. The reason I don't switch over is for 1. cost and 2. if you switch you *shouldn't be switching back to mineral based oils*.


Old wives tale...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

Old wives tale...

yea i agree ive actually had castrol reps tell me that isnt true and no one knows why it started


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Have any of you guys seen page 18 of your February EuroTuner?


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Was that the one with the turbo 24V VR6 and the custom made header with the hot chick standing over the engine?? 

lol no... Tom's car is in there with a small write up


_Modified by BakBer at 10:06 AM 1/18/2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

I guess I will stick with good ole castrol GTX then, at less just over $20 bucks for 6 quarts, seems very affordable. 
Took the car out this morning, 3rd and 4th gear are sick!








Question I have for you guys is about the accuracy of a mechanical boost gauge. At WOT, the needle hovers between 15-16 psi, close to the 1bar where I am suppose to be, is that normal?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_mine was off by almost 5psi until we fixed the gauge. Now its off by 1psi...reads 7psi when i think im only boosting 8psi.
I dont even go by mine anymore since i know what spring i have

Good to know Jacob, how's your 24vT running?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i was told by a very knowledgeable FI Vw guru to not run synthetic. i change every 3k and i've never had a problem.

Hmm, did he tell you the reason not to? you got my attention now.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Yeah there were quite a few myths that were dymstified during the undertaking of this project:
1) Proper Engine Break-In 
2) Proper Motor Oil Selection
3) Pump Gas and High Boost
4) R32 cylinder head fitment 
I am sure there will be a few more as I continue to learn more about my own car and how VRTs work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*









The best oil for a high performance motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_

Old wives tale...

I was told by my Automotive instructors back in college and one of our family friends who owns BND Automotive, a company that specializes in oil production for synthetic based fluids not to switch over. 
Also, I know you are certainly not supposed to run synthetics during engine break in. You're supposed to use thicker mineral oils. As mentioned on the prior website of proper engine break in.
All I know is that the molecules are much tighter in synthetic oils. I'll have to give him a call to find out the reason why.









Anyway, back on topic, sorry Tom.







The fluttering of the gauge might be due to the WG pulsating open and close. How are you referencing the line to the WG?? Just a thought...


_Modified by Weiss at 5:43 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Lines to the wastegate are coming from the compressor. 1 bar is 14.5 so I think your gauge is fine Tom.


_Modified by broke_rado at 4:54 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Yeah there were quite a few myths that were dymstified during the undertaking of this project:
1) Proper Engine Break-In 
2) Proper Motor Oil Selection
3) Pump Gas and High Boost
4) R32 cylinder head fitment 
I am sure there will be a few more as I continue to learn more about my own car and how VRTs work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












So:
1) For a break-in, I understand the concept behind running it hard. But, its okay to break the motor in while running boost ? It doesnt matter?
2) Synthetic or Mineral, it doesnt matter? 
3) What is the myth behind this? Your not supposed to run high boost on pump gas? say how much psi is 2 much according to the myth ?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

ive broken in tons of high performance application motors, 8v, 16v, 12v, 24v, 20v and have never had an issue with conventional or synthetic
i recommend changing oil at 500, 1000, and 1500 miles then the normal 3000 interval.
I leave it up to the customer if they want synthetic or not but i prefer regular jsut cuz of the sheer cost with doing the first 3 changes


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_ive broken in tons of high performance application motors, 8v, 16v, 12v, 24v, 20v and have never had an issue with conventional or synthetic
i recommend changing oil at 500, 1000, and 1500 miles then the normal 3000 interval.
I leave it up to the customer if they want synthetic or not but i prefer regular jsut cuz of the sheer cost with doing the first 3 changes 

Tom - Its time to put yours together brotha


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

getting there lol i keep changing my mind on some stuff


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

I use diesel oil 15w40 for break in and after 500 miles switch to the oil of your choice but it never saw boost for 500 miles either. 1.) it had a new clutch and 2.) to get miles on it first. Lots of people don't agree with me on that but it works


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I guess I will stick with good ole castrol GTX then, at less just over $20 bucks for 6 quarts, seems very affordable. 
Took the car out this morning, 3rd and 4th gear are sick!








Question I have for you guys is about the accuracy of a mechanical boost gauge. At WOT, the needle hovers between 15-16 psi, close to the 1bar where I am suppose to be, is that normal?

My gauge flickers a lot when I am running anything near 20psi. I am pretty sure it's because I only have like a 5psi spring in the WG and I have my boost controller turned up that high. You really arent supposed to go much more than 2.5-3x the spring. One day I will swap it but most of the time I run around @ low boost (~12psi) because 20psi slips the clutch so much and I don't want to destroy it right yet.
You are using a boost controller right? How stiff is your wastegate spring?

EDIT: Run synthetic after it's broke in. There reason to run dinosaur oil at first is because it forms a kind of veneer coating on the parts inside that stays and helps keep things slippery. Once that is there then go to synthetic as it is guaranteed to hold up better to high heat and stress situations. It's spendy, but well, thats the name of the game with 24vT's.


_Modified by PhReE at 10:29 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

James - Yeah, I have a profec B in my glove box, it is on and reads just like me boost gauge but I don't think it is activiated. The wastegate spring is 1bar. Phil thinks its best I play around on 1bar before I turn it up, plus I got a CEL so its probably not the best time to turn up the boost until that is resolved. 
Also, I found my video guy so vids are coming soon.








btw - I saw a newer body style 911 turbo tonight, did several fly-bys but he didn't want to play I guess







I think it would be a good match, and I bet the porsche could probably even take me if I am running on wastegate spring. Anyone have a car & driver magazine handy? It was a really beautiful car 
Clarification: The porsche says "turbo" on the back, not "911"


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:33 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah, I agree. Stick with 1bar for a bit. 1bar is probably around 400whp maybe a bit more, so it's really still pretty damn fast, lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

1 bar was around 380whp


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

nasty bro. i wish i had a VR6 still.. id be all over a pagparts 24v sc61 kit.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

This is like the best Turbo build eva!!! Great deal of info in there too. Awesome #'s & setup.








Congrats Tom!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
14.7 lol
jfwy
and tom, my car was running fine until i pulled the motor today









Why, putting in a LSD or upping the ante?









_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_nasty bro. i wish i had a VR6 still.. id be all over a pagparts 24v sc61 kit.

Looks like a good setup, should be really fun

_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_This is like the best Turbo build eva!!! Great deal of info in there too. Awesome #'s & setup.








Congrats Tom!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thank you, the car has been a year in the making and I attempted to bring the best minds in the game together to make this all happen. I hope the build thread continues to make a contribution to help others in their journey to the darkside.


















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:53 AM 1-19-2009_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_btw - I saw a newer body style 911 turbo tonight, did several fly-bys but he didn't want to play I guess







I think it would be a good match, and I bet the porsche could probably even take me if I am running on wastegate spring. Anyone have a car & driver magazine handy? It was a really beautiful car 
Clarification: The porsche says "turbo" on the back, not "911"

You must mean the 997 model Turbo? I don't know what spec the US one is, but the European one is VERY rapid indeed








Big respect if you can show one of them whose boss








Mind you, 911 drivers in the UK are mostly *******. They never drive to even a 10th of the car's potential....it's just a trophy car.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
You must mean the 997 model Turbo? I don't know what spec the US one is, but the European one is VERY rapid indeed










is that the model with the variable geometry turbos?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
14.7 lol
jfwy


Try again. 
14.5 psi = 100 kPa = 1 bar
14.696 psi = 101.325 kPa = 1 atmosphere


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Try again. 
14.5 psi = 100 kPa = 1 bar
14.696 psi = 101.325 kPa = 1 atmosphere


I didn't want to hurt his feelings and tell him he was wrong.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
I didn't want to hurt his feelings and tell him he was wrong.

I'd go back and edit it out then but you've already quoted me


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thank you, the car has been a year in the making and I attempted to bring the best minds in the game together to make this all happen. 

That you did, theres a lot of smart people that came out of the woodwork for this


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Hows the car running?


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Try again. 
14.5 psi = 100 kPa = 1 bar
14.696 psi = 101.325 kPa = 1 atmosphere


Whats the difference between 1bar and 1atmosphere?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Whats the difference between 1bar and 1atmosphere? 

.2


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Whats the difference between 1bar and 1atmosphere? 

according to Wikipedia: 1atmosphere = 1.01325 bar


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
Whats the difference between 1bar and 1atmosphere? 

Basically, subtract the top row from the bottom row. Or, see the two above posts.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

atmosphere is what is normal non-vacuum, non-pressure. 
its a little confusing sometimes but when you compare them its actually take 1 bar to make absolute
for what most people use atmosphere refers to 0 on a gauge
but with some tuning platforms there is no zero and thats where confusion comes is trying to implement 3 different scale together


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 4:39 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Hows the car running?

Drove it back and forth today from Dallas to Fort Worth and back, literally for 6-hours today, trying to find an inspection sticker, drives perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

thats awesome that its running great.
hows the weather there? im assuming not to hot not to cold?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

Good weather Tom, high 50's to low 60's, we don't put our cars away here in the winter like you East Coast folks







It never snows downhere and when there is less than .5inches on the ground, schools close. Haha, I know its pretty pathetic


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Lol, we can get a FOOT of snow, and not skip a beat. Schools stay open, everyone goes to work, etc, etc.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_high 50's to low 60's, we don't put our cars away here in the winter like you East Coast folks










Hey be nice!!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*








I don't put my car away in the winter either. I know it's my baby but it's just a GTI lol (Plus I just can't resist driving it). The day I get a RS4 or something, I *MIGHT* think about leaving her in the garage. (And driving the GTI instead LOL







)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

awesome stuff.
im glad that it finally worked out for you.
youre not too far from tucson AZ, so come on out sometime.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_awesome stuff.
im glad that it finally worked out for you.
youre not too far from tucson AZ, so come on out sometime.









Yes, I will take this car long-distance this year, and try to prove that other than exhaust loudness, you can have a 500+whp-capable car and daily-drive the thing too
Videos coming soon, I haven't forgotten, just found my video guy


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_







I don't put my car away in the winter either. I know it's my baby but it's just a GTI lol (Plus I just can't resist driving it). The day I get a RS4 or something, I *MIGHT* think about leaving her in the garage. (And driving the GTI instead LOL







)

Haha me too. I was washing my car with the brush at the car wash the other day and someone said I can't believe you are using that on your car. I replied with, it's just a volkswagen. it's not like it's a porsche or lambo.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Looks like the media is taking notice


























_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 5:51 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

Just came back to the forums after 2 years away...







Im in love!!! Just read through the whole thread! Congrats on getting it done and not having to take out a second mortgage on the house in the mean time!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (SweetSixteen)*

Congrats on the article, i dont doubt that you could get a full article if not a cover feature in the near future


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

sickest thing ever.

VR6 hybrids!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Looks like the media is taking notice









I posted about that on the end of page 35 on Saturday...Too bad I don't have a scanner or that image would have been up sooner.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

When are they doing the final cover of your car, Tom? I'm sure a couple pages are in order.







Congrats, buddy!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_atmosphere is what is normal non-vacuum, non-pressure. 
its a little confusing sometimes but when you compare them its actually take 1 bar to make absolute
for what most people use atmosphere refers to 0 on a gauge
but with some tuning platforms there is no zero and thats where confusion comes is trying to implement 3 different scale together

_Modified by jettaglx91 at 4:39 PM 1-19-2009_

thats more the kinda answer i was lookin for i didnt mean the difference in numbers.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

I get 18.9 mpg in stop-and-go traffic driving, is that poor, expected, or good?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

all you need now is traction.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I get 18.9 mpg in stop-and-go traffic driving, is that poor, expected, or good?



Thats pretty damn good son


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetSixteen* »_







Just came back to the forums after 2 years away...







Im in love!!! Just read through the whole thread! Congrats on getting it done and not having to take out a second mortgage on the house in the mean time!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I' glad you like the story behind the car, we did run into several obstacles but came through with flying colors. I have to thank the fellow members on here for their support and advice and the guys over at dubsquared for not only solving my problems but finding new ways to improve aspects of the build. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Congrats on the article, i dont doubt that you could get a full article if not a cover feature in the near future









I was fortunate enough to catch the eye of editor Sam Du, who also happens to drive a silverstone GTI










_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_sickest thing ever.

VR6 hybrids!

Yes sir, hybrid 24vT FTMW!

_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_When are they doing the final cover of your car, Tom? I'm sure a couple pages are in order.








Congrats, buddy!

This really has me thinking whether I should drop some coin to make her prettier or continue to make her go faster. I know there will be a point in time when both cannot be had to the same level of emphasis

_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_all you need now is traction. 

Yes sir, waiting on a new diff for the 02M to be released and my pocket book to recover a bit. Second answer to your question lies in "Phase II" of this project


----------



## vdubnbass1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ok... did i miss a video of this thing in action over the last few pages???!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I get 18.9 mpg in stop-and-go traffic driving, is that poor, expected, or good?


thats about average towards good for just stop and go i would get about 19-20mpg overall in my 12v and 24mpg highway
the c2 tune is just that good


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Well I' glad you like the story behind the car, we did run into several obstacles but came through with flying colors. I have to thank the fellow members on here for their support and advice and the guys over at dubsquared for not only solving my problems but finding new ways to improve aspects of the build. 
I was fortunate enough to catch the eye of editor Sam Du, who also happens to drive a silverstone GTI










Yes sir, hybrid 24vT FTMW!
This really has me thinking whether I should drop some coin to make her prettier or continue to make her go faster. I know there will be a point in time when both cannot be had to the same level of emphasis
Yes sir, waiting on a new diff for the 02M to be released and my pocket book to recover a bit. Second answer to your question lies in "Phase II" of this project










VIDEO!!!


----------



## CoreDuo (Oct 6, 2008)

Any idea on how much this project costed total?








Read the whole thread. Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by CoreDuo at 9:51 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yes sir, waiting on a new diff for the 02M to be released and my pocket book to recover a bit. Second answer to your question lies in "Phase II" of this project










I hope it involves the rear wheels too. My 470whp was useless.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Waiting to clips bump


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (CoreDuo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreDuo* »_Any idea on how much this project costed total?








Read the whole thread. Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Alot 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:01 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Around $20k. *I bought the car brand new back in '04 for $21,500*

_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:03 PM 1-20-2009_

Ha, I beat you by 500 bucks, got my brand new in Dec. 03 for 21,000 bucks








Anyway, where are the clips man, Im dying here


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Ha, I beat you by 500 bucks, got my brand new in Dec. 03 for 21,000 bucks








Anyway, where are the clips man, Im dying here


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CoreDuo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreDuo* »_Any idea on how much this project costed total?








Read the whole thread. Awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by CoreDuo at 9:51 PM 1-20-2009_

Its one of those things, "if you have to ask..."


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I hope it involves the rear wheels too. My 470whp was useless. 

Thats because you didnt know how to put it to the ground.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Thats because you didnt know how to put it to the ground.









He's got two fat chicks on sitting over each wheel...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

UPDATE 
Well guys, we started shooting video today. But when it came time to do the in-dash shot of the speed and rpm on a 3rd & 4th gear pull, my interior lights went out.






















We did manage to get some shots in but I really wanted everyone to see how fast the needle moves








We'll figure something out, worse case the first video will be just exterior shots of the car running. I just want to manage expectations early on, thats all.
Video coming very soon. 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:29 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_UPDATE 
Well guys, we started shooting video today. But when it came time to do the in-dash shot of the speed and rpm on a 3rd & 4th gear pull, my interior lights went out.






















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:29 PM 1-21-2009_

GOD DAMNIT!!







Youre a failure, Tom!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

emanate fail


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Took the boss out to lunch today, made him piss in his pants








He knows nothing about vdubs, drives a mercedes E class. I quote "hah hah slowdown, that's enough, wow you were pulling some G's there"


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Do a youtube search for a turbo M3. It's sounds very similar to your experience taking your boss out for a ride. Except this was a father and son duo...


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Now its Toms turn to get us a video like that


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Now its Toms turn to get us a video like that









Coming soon Mike, will be shooting more film today!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Do a youtube search for a turbo M3. It's sounds very similar to your experience taking your boss out for a ride. Except this was a father and son duo...









That's the funniest video on Youtube.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yes sir, waiting on a new diff for the 02M to be released









new diff for the 02M to be released ?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

He wants the wav-trac.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
That's the funniest video on Youtube. 

I've seen that video.. its hilarious.. man i couldnt stop laughin..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

too bad i didnt get a video of the time i took tom out in his car.... made that guy look tough. lol. Tom was screaming like a lil girl and my response was we didnt even get traction. i will take Tom on a ride when we turn the boost up and get a video that time, i am sure it will be funny as hell. Too bad we cant upload the the video we took of his reaction to the dyno graph. That was some funny stuff too.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_too bad i didnt get a video of the time i took tom out in his car.... made that guy look tough. lol. Tom was screaming like a lil girl and my response was we didnt even get traction. i will take Tom on a ride when we turn the boost up and get a video that time, i am sure it will be funny as hell. Too bad we cant upload the the video we took of his reaction to the dyno graph. That was some funny stuff too.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

all in good fun tom, you should know that.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_all in good fun tom, you should know that. 








I know I know, lolz. I am a sissy


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Where the hell are the vids


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Where the hell are the vids









Right here, 
*VIDEO* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
Light driving @ 1bar


_Modified by Tom Long at 12:26 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

WORD!! That sounds amazing!!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Finally





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ Too bad we cant upload the the video we took of his reaction to the dyno graph. That was some funny stuff too.

I want to see that!


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

I came.


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

i was hoppin to see u beat it like a lil hooker


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Right here, 
*VIDEO* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
Action in the video is at 1bar, more video to come once my light in the interior cluster gets fixed and philipwight teaches me how to use the profec B

Can't wait to get off work to go home and watch it!!!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (mistercheeks)*

Nice Tom!
Here is the Turbo M3 vid I was talking about...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa6_mO3NAO8


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 10:15 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for letting me know there's a video now, what was the song in the video?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

lookin good man. glad everything turned out well.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

pleeeease can we have a version without the muzac...








and where are the shooting flames....i demand afterfire


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

Sick vid!!! MOAR!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (R32R1)*

good stuff indeed, ditch the music though. i want to hear the car


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

AWESOME! It's so surreal to finally see this in action. The power delivery looks so smooth to! 
More videos... perhaps music in the beginning and end... silence during boost. :-D


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
That's the funniest video on Youtube. 

Its in my favorites list.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Nice Tom!
Here is the Turbo M3 vid I was talking about...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa6_mO3NAO8

_Modified by Lew_Dog at 10:15 PM 1-22-2009_


LOL!! That is EXACTLY what it was like when I took my Dad for a spin in my car LOL!!!!!
Tom: Your vid is sweet -- nice music too















EDIT: What IS that track? I want!


_Modified by PhReE at 11:03 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome Vid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Sounds so mean, but I think the music is a tad distracting.


----------



## Revenant.Eagle (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome vid. Needs less music so we can hear the sweet exhaust note


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_I came.










_Quote, originally posted by *mistercheeks* »_i was hoppin to see u beat it like a lil hooker

Filmed at 5:30pm on a weekend day, not that much road cuz of traffic. I got more coming, don't worry









_Quote, originally posted by *NoeVR6* »_what was the song in the video?


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
EDIT: What IS that track? I want!

Fascination (Stir Fry Reheat Mix) on 10-Kilo Records, can only be found in the UK. 
For the mp3, check out trackitdown.net or trackitdown.com, I can't remember exactly. IM me later tonight and I send it to you


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_lookin good man. glad everything turned out well.

Thanks Chris, can't wait to see your monster out Hurtin' Egos

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_pleeeease can we have a version without the muzac...








and where are the shooting flames....i demand afterfire









When we go back to the dyno, you will see flames, I know I did the first time around.







That's coming soon Doran

_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_Sick vid!!! MOAR!!

Geez, you guys are demanding







It's just a grocery getter vw golf









_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_good stuff indeed, ditch the music though. i want to hear the car

yes sir

_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_AWESOME! It's so surreal to finally see this in action. The power delivery looks so smooth to! 
More videos... perhaps music in the beginning and end... silence during boost. :-D



_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_Awesome Vid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Sounds so mean, but I think the music is a tad distracting.









10-4 on the music
yes all of my local peeps who have gone for a ride have said the same thing about the smooth delivery versus the punchy 1.8T feel they get in their setups, not bad for a chip tune huh?








However, if you step on it pass 5k all the way to 7200rpm, it gets really really violent. Or maybe I am just a big sissy









btw - We forgot to add C2 motorsports to the credits at the end of the video, Chris Collier, if you see this, my sincere apologies and I thank you for your help b/c this wouldn't have been possible without your awesome products http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*MORE VIDEO COMING SOON*
This was just a teaser, just to get you guys off my back temporarily


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

I have watched the video, x9 so far








GOOD Job to Tom and everyone involved..AWESOME work, and a wicked-fast car.....

now I must wait for more video


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

now thats a sleeper nice work!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Lol, I dont really know if you can call it a sleeper, but yeah, its way nice


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (NoeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoeVR6* »_Fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for letting me know there's a video now, what was the song in the video?

The track is on beatport.com too.. I checked and its available to for anyone to buy. Its in my crate on the site right now..


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Lol, I dont really know if you can call it a sleeper

I guess it's a sleeper if you compare it to a bright blue STI with gold wheels, a scoop and a giant wing, but a non-muffled exhaust kind kills the whole sleeper effect...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_now thats a sleeper nice work!


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Lol, I dont really know if you can call it a sleeper, but yeah, its way nice


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
I guess it's a sleeper if you compare it to a bright blue STI with gold wheels, a scoop and a giant wing, but a non-muffled exhaust kind kills the whole sleeper effect...


Common guys, its a golf and I use it everyday as a grocery getter and to commute everyday back-and-forth from work! The car sounds like a broken TDI on steroids, no big deal


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

aww come on, picture this a Zo6 owner parks next to him at the movie store, he has no idea this car would destroy his soul.... hell even if he heard it running.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_aww come on, picture this a Zo6 owner parks next to him at the movie store, he has no idea this car would destroy his soul.... hell even if he heard it running.

the zo6's here all cringe when they see me....


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Since i know your really wanting to get into the whole roll race thing. We are going to pick it up from the shop around 4:30 or 5 and will head back to shreveport. Let me know, you have my number


On a closed course right


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_aww come on, picture this a Zo6 owner parks next to him at the movie store, he has no idea this car would destroy his soul.... hell even if he heard it running.

Z06 owners have souls?


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

ahhh skeet skeet


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

now ur gettng personal, reminds me of me tom. I wasn't fortunate enough to have a schimmel block that actually holds together. Besides, if it never broke, I'd not be doing what I'm doing to the motor now. 
And who cares aboutthe stock motor when he has a fully built motor waiting at Tonys. Were gonna see how long this motor last. And if you beat him tom, wouldn't you love bragging rights for beating the highest up s2000 on stock motor in the world?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_Man don't get your panties in a wad, it was a friendly call out. I wasn't talkin **** or anything. If anything congrats on the car and go get tuned for race gas. I'm just giving you an opportunity to race a car of similar caliber. Show the Honda guys what vw is about right? I don't understand why ur on the D so bad

A friendly call out would be him growing some balls and challenging someone with a car thats in the same league. 700hp calling out a 500hp is not a friendly call out. Its an epeen swing and makes you look like a total D-bag. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

*.SLEEPYDOUCHE.* just needs to go away....


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyways .. sick vid bro.. i wanna see a vid now of you ripping it..







exhaust sounds amazing. Congrats


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Sounds like someone's trying to start a pissing match, let the man have his spotlight, it hasn't even been running a month and you're trying to knock him.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Sounds like someone's trying to start a pissing match, let the man have his spotlight, it hasn't even been running a month and you're trying to knock him. 

I dont think .SLEEPYDUB. was trying to be an a$$, But I would drop it, this is too good of a thread to get locked down now


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

yea lets get this back on topic and f the street racing 
dont get this locked its been a great build thread that i dont belive there has been an ounce of hate in
who gives a sh*t about a s2000 this isnt honda-tech
no matter what happens there is always someone faster
as a true enthusiast i love horsepower in any form and my first car was a crx but theres noreason to bicker over some crap about racing with someone elses car etc. 
this build has been great fun to follow tom and hope it stays that way


_Modified by jettaglx91 at 9:36 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

tom give me your car, ill go run him... it would be a good race i promise. he would have to work for that win. and that s2k is flawless. Mike did an awesome job on that manifold and tony is a great tuner.
Remember he is prolly scared of that car...


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*

tom give me your car, ill go run him... it would be a good race i promise. he would have to work for that win. and that s2k is flawless. Mike did an awesome job on that manifold and tony is a great tuner.
Remember he is prolly scared of that car.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_tom give me your car, ill go run him... it would be a good race i promise. he would have to work for that win. and that s2k is flawless. Mike did an awesome job on that manifold and tony is a great tuner.
Remember he is prolly scared of that car... 

hahah that's awesome!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Right here, 
*VIDEO* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
Action in the video is at 1bar, more video to come once my light in the interior cluster gets fixed and philipwight teaches me how to use the profec B

Must say I am pretty proud of what you & dubsquared have accomplished over there.
Next year is a Haldex swap or back to stock and that set up goes in an Audi A4 chassis.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Must say I am pretty proud of what you & dubsquared have accomplished over there.
Next year is a Haldex swap or back to stock and that set up goes in an Audi A4 chassis.









Thanks Issam, when its time to cross that bridge, I will definitely seek your input


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thanks Issam, when its time to cross that bridge, I will definitely seek your input


I can't wait!!


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_

Action in the video is at 1bar, more video to come once my light in the interior cluster gets fixed and philipwight teaches me how to use the profec B


I'll give you instructions on how to use it. Push in the knob an crack it to 100%









lol. JK. but gosh...if your only running 26psi on your setup right now your profec must be only set to high 60z-mid 70%
am i right?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TheDoC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDoC808* »_

I'll give you instructions on how to use it. Push in the knob an crack it to 100%









lol. JK. but gosh...if your only running 26psi on your setup right now your profec must be only set to high 60z-mid 70%
am i right?

The profec isn't even activated, I am running wastegate at the current time being


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
im out of your thread...for now
and i really really really wish i could have gotten a shop to lie to the insurance company for me in order to get a schimmel block when mine blew. but some of us arent cons
_Modified by .SLEEPYDUB. at 12:17 PM 1-24-2009_

Man who cares, insurance rip people off too, I've seen it many times.
And BTW, first you said you "wish" you could get a company to lie for you, and than you say some of us aren't cons







which is it?
That statement just makes you jealous.
Anyway, bump for some more clips


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

There is no need to bring a rumor like that into this thread..thats just dumb


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_There is no need to bring a rumor like that into this thread..thats just dumb









x2. wtf? i dont know what the hell happened between sleepydub and tom since they used to be friends, but thats not the point. comments like the one posted above should NEVER be posted publicly. this has been an awesome thread so far, so for the sake of not getting this thread locked down over some stupid shiz, please take any further hating to pm's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

More videos, Mr. Tom!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Guys,
This thread was reported to me for a few different reasons - of which I won't discuss here. 
But the bottom line is this:
Anything else gets posted that is either argumentative, flaming, or otherwise ignoring the rules then it gets holed (not just locked) and the person that gets it holed gets referred to admins for further action.
Please keep it civil.
Thanks guys!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

jacob is back...
God help vortex...










_Modified by dubdoor at 6:43 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Good job, Tom! I thought you're CEL was still on? How'd it pass with the light on?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Good job, Tom! I thought you're CEL was still on? How'd it pass with the light on?

Im pretty sure he didn't pass. He doesn't have a cat or a muffler of any sort. He got the special kind of inspection where they don't look at your car at all.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

How do you know I didn't pass







Would you like me to scan the paper and let you read it? 
Bryan - No CEL at the time I drove into the inspection place. The first thing they asked was "Is this a diesel?"


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_How do you know I didn't pass







Would you like me to scan the paper and let you read it? 
Bryan - No CEL at the time I drove into the inspection place. The first thing they asked was "Is this a diesel?"
















No lets not turn this into arguing again. It was a joke.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I also like to add that the new TX laws and computer setup have cracked down on people popping their ECUs outs and putting it into another car to go get an inspection, so that was not and could not be done here anyways. 
Basically, you can't buy stickers anymore with the new computer system in effect.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Less chatter more vids please.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Gotta love the C2 no CEL. It was a pain for us MD guys too with inspection. One of the main reasons many dont mess with SEM if C2 has a application for them. Feels great to have a fire breathing VRT and cruise right through inspection right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (alex97jazzblue)*

same in az.
only the dmv does the inspections. you cant buy a sticker.
but c2 makes it not a problem.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky in Ohio. We don't have inspections, just Emissions testing facilities in like 5 or 6 counties. Of course I'm in one of them and I'm due in March. Hopefully C2 can keep my light off with my PCV heater and SAI injection connections unplugged along with running no CAT.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

you guys have to pass inspections how often? Tom did you unplate your car during the project?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex97jazzblue* »_Gotta love the C2 no CEL. It was a pain for us MD guys too with inspection. One of the main reasons many dont mess with SEM if C2 has a application for them. Feels great to have a fire breathing VRT and cruise right through inspection right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yes, I love the feeling









_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_you guys have to pass inspections how often? Tom did you unplate your car during the project? 

My inspection expires January-2010, not sure if I understand what "unplating" implies, but the car carried full auto insurance throughout the build and I am the title holder. Hope that clarifies things


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Ok enough of inspections, now when are we gonna see some more clips, I'll buy you some pork-chops


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Ok enough of inspections, now when are we gonna see some more clips, I'll buy you some pork-chops









Hey man, I consider passing an inspection with a car that has no cat and muffler a great feat








Regarding clips, my interior light still doesn't work and we are going to be opening her up again this weekend to change out the R32 cam gears and maybe other VVT components. 
The reason behind this is to get rid of some fault codes and hopefully make more power b/c performance could be hindered with the fault codes.
Logically, would it be best to let the ECU think that it has a 2.8L cylinder head on there correct? Cause right now, all the VVT components installed on the motor are from the R32 and Tom (jettaglx91) had indicated the R32 has adjustable exhaust cam gear while the 24v does not 
I don't know, this subject matter is beyond me


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
My inspection expires January-2010, not sure if I understand what "unplating" implies, but the car carried full auto insurance throughout the build and I am the title holder. Hope that clarifies things

cuz in quebec.. if you park your car for more than a year we have to pass inspection other than that we dont have inspections... what i meant by unplating your car was like plating it for storage, if you will, while you did your project...
anyways doesnt matter.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

2.8L and R32 have adjustable exhaust cam gears. It is commonly stated that the 2.8L one has only two set points, while the R32 one can be set anywhere along it's travel. I am not sure that is actually correct, and if it is, I don't think it has anything to do with the gears itself, rather the solenoids or ecu control scheme.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Here are some part numbers courtesy of Tom (jettaglx91)
what my car (BDF) should have
intake gear:022 109 087 E
exhaust gear:022 109 088 G
tensioner/selonoids: 066 109 210 H
R32
intake gear:022 109 087 F
exhaust gear: 022 109 088 K
tensioner/selonoids:066 109 210 K
Now I know sometimes the different part numbers don't necessarily mean they are different parts, but once we remove the R32 components from my car, we would be able to compare since I do have all of these parts


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The BDF and BJS cam gears have the same amount of advance. Also, they both use the same type intake and exhaust cam solenoids. If you look closely at the exh cam the connector pins are much smaller. This leads me to think that all the exh cam control is on/off on both the BDF and BJS. 
There is some literature that states the R32 has a fully adjustable exhaust camshaft. Either it's bogus, or rest of the world only.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Yeah, and the part numbers there are the same, just the revisions are different.

Good luck tho, I'm sure you guys will get it sorted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Probably something stupid like the timing is a tooth off on both in the same direction, or the solenoid plugs are reversed, or the gears are on the wrong cams (not sure if thats possible).


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
There is some literature that states the R32 has a fully adjustable exhaust camshaft. Either it's bogus, or rest of the world only.

Both 24v and R32 motors in the US have fully adjustable exhaust cam(s).
-Jeff


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I fixed my incorrect correlation code..I had to redo my timing to compensate for slack in the chain and advenced the mark on the TDC about 4-5 MM more and it got rid of that code http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Both 24v and R32 motors in the US have fully adjustable exhaust cam(s).
-Jeff

Then why does the vag block for the exhaust cam for the 2.8 show it "on" at idle and then "off" at 1200 with no other information?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_I fixed my incorrect correlation code..I had to redo my timing to compensate for slack in the chain and advenced the mark on the TDC about 4-5 MM more and it got rid of that code http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So you basically advanced the crank by ~1 tooth? (FYI Tom does not have a correlation code, but I do)


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im not saying anything good untill the dash videos are here!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Then why does the vag block for the exhaust cam for the 2.8 show it "on" at idle and then "off" at 1200 with no other information? 

I don't know, ask UWE.
The 2.8L exhaust cam table 'looks' like a switch, only 2 values...

-Jeff


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

So, the R32 exhaust cam table has more values?

I thought it was only a difference in the control scheme, not necessarily the hardware..


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_So, the R32 exhaust cam table has more values?



More like: Both cars have full exhaust/intake cam tables.
The the 2.8L car has simply 2 different values where the R32 doesn't
make a 'hard' switch in positions. (more blended)
In 2.8L C2 software I make the table look more like the R32.
-Jeff


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

so in other words it really shouldn't matter whether you use valvetrain guts from the r32 head or the 2.8 head?


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Just got around to watching the video.
MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So glad you've come through the hard times. Totally worth it in my opinon.
I love the sound of the turbine/wastegate from your straight through exhaust on gear changes.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_im not saying anything good untill the dash videos are here!
















Understandable, interior light is still on the fritz plus it has been wet, cold, and sleeting here all week in good ole TX. 









_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_Just got around to watching the video.
MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So glad you've come through the hard times. Totally worth it in my opinon.
I love the sound of the turbine/wastegate from your straight through exhaust on gear changes.

Thanks Harry, next video I will remove music when WOT so you can hear it even better. Just gotta get a couple of things taken care and hope the weather gets a little better before we shoot again. 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:41 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Tom, I love your car. I want mine done already...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Tom, I love your car. I want mine done already...









Bryan - Not everything in life should revolve around our VRTs


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Bryan - Not everything in life should revolve around our VRTs









Wait, what are you talking about!?!? I am confused...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
More like: Both cars have full exhaust/intake cam tables.
The the 2.8L car has simply 2 different values where the R32 doesn't
make a 'hard' switch in positions. (more blended)
In 2.8L C2 software I make the table look more like the R32.
-Jeff

Jeff, does it switch around the same conditions and amount, only smoother?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Jeff, does it switch around the same conditions and amount, only smoother? 

Yes. roughly
-Jeff


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hi, nice buildup!
One thing though:








This will give you problems, condensed water at cold starts/cool down periods, will foul your lambda sensors after time. You must always mount them in upper position.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Meh, who cares about exhaust VVT control except DMV emissions


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Hi, nice buildup!
One thing though:








This will give you problems, condensed water at cold starts/cool down periods, will foul your lambda sensors after time. You must always mount them in upper position.

I thought that too. You can easily spin the whole exhaust midpipe if you have another v-band at the end before the first turn, Tom.
BTW Tom... I know.














Shhh.... Oh and it looks cold in Texas!


_Modified by Weiss at 5:20 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Oh and it looks cold in Texas!
_Modified by Weiss at 5:20 PM 1-28-2009_

You should see up here in montreal


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

might be cold but you guys dont get to close your city down for just the thought of ice. lol


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Hi, nice buildup!
One thing though:








This will give you problems, condensed water at cold starts/cool down periods, will foul your lambda sensors after time. You must always mount them in upper position.

Let me express one of my secrets.......

My 02 sensor on my GTi for my WB was very similar condition, and in addition I was running super rich conditions for yrs..... Any way, my WB 02 still works ~5 yrs later








But this is just my experience, I would still rec. to mount them above the horizontal just in case


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

experience > theory always....


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_might be cold but you guys dont get to close your city down for just the thought of ice. lol

its 2 bad we cant


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
You should see up here in montreal









Oh man, I can imagine. I talked to a guy somewhere in Canada last week. He mentioned it's -20 and that wasn't bad.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

lol -20.. up in northern quebec last week was -45







.. just today we got some like 21cm's of more snow.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

but -20 C is warmer than -20 F right?
since -20 F woudl be 52degrees F below freezing, where 
-20c would only be 20degrees C below freezing.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:51 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but -20 C is warmer than -20 F right?
since -20 C woudl be 52degrees F below freezing, where 
-20c would only be 20degrees C below freezing.

Still... Tom's car is nasty.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but -20 C is warmer than -20 F right?
since -20 C woudl be 52degrees F below freezing, where 
-20c would only be 20degrees C below freezing.

you just blew my mind man...


_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:56 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but -20 C is warmer than -20 F right?
since -20 C woudl be 52degrees F below freezing, where 
-20c would only be 20degrees C below freezing.

i thought that after 0 degrees, it doesnt matter what scale you use. in the minus's C and F are the same. unless its Kelvin or w/e. ??


_Modified by vr6_Love at 4:16 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
i thought that after 0 degrees, it doesnt matter what scale you use. in the minus's C and F are the same. unless its Kelvin or w/e. ??

_Modified by vr6_Love at 4:16 AM 1-30-2009_

If water freezes at the same temperature regardless of what scale you use (1 atm)....How can 32 degrees F and 0 degrees C allow for a scale below zero to be the same ???
Same perspective with boiling at 212 degrees F and 100 degrees C.
Both scales are slopes of 5/9ths or 9/5ths offset by a difference of 32 with one intersection point.
Kelvin and rankine are absolute temperature scales for C and F respectively.
-40 degrees F and C are the same temperature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 8:27 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Man you guys must be dying for video in here








My thread is starting to sound like a science fair








Working.................10-4


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but -20 C is warmer than -20 F right?
since -20 C woudl be 52degrees F below freezing, where 
-20c would only be 20degrees C below freezing.

yes, 0 C and 32 F are both freezing, and 100 C and 212 F are both boiling.
However, the increments (i.e. a "degree") are not the same on both scales.
to convert C to F you multiply the temperature by 1.8 (or 9/5) and add 32.
to convert F to C you subtract 32 and divide by 1.8 (or multiply by 5/9).
And as mentioned above, -40 is the only temperature where C and F are the same value.
So, if you're too lazy to change the thermometer in your car from C to F like me, just do this in your head every time you look at it in the morning.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
So, if you're too lazy to change the thermometer in your car from C to F like me, just do this in your head every time you look at it in the morning.









Or just learn to understand and accept the degrees in celsius... like my immigrant mother








She understands that 25c is a pretty comfortable temperature without having to give any more thought than we do when we see 77f. I wish I could get used to it--I know I could if I just used it more regularly.
-Emron


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Man you guys must be dying for video in here








My thread is starting to sound like a science fair










For Real








More Vids Please ????


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Let me express one of my secrets.......

My 02 sensor on my GTi for my WB was very similar condition, and in addition I was running super rich conditions for yrs..... Any way, my WB 02 still works ~5 yrs later








But this is just my experience, I would still rec. to mount them above the horizontal just in case









Working is one thing, reading correct is another (especially when running rich for a long time), did you ever calibrated your sensor with a known good working lambda meter?

You talk about your experience, so do I.
It’s just a observation, it won’t hurt my wallet, if one of the sensors are shot in a short time, then that’s only the price for the sensor, correct readings are more important.


_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 5:43 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
If water freezes at the same temperature regardless of what scale you use (1 atm)....How can 32 degrees F and 0 degrees C allow for a scale below zero to be the same ???
Same perspective with boiling at 212 degrees F and 100 degrees C.
Both scales are slopes of 5/9ths or 9/5ths offset by a difference of 32 with one intersection point.
Kelvin and rankine are absolute temperature scales for C and F respectively.
-40 degrees F and C are the same temperature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GTijoejoe at 8:27 AM 1-30-2009_

ok thats what i wasnt sure about.. if 0c = 0f.. anyways i got it now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_
ok thats what i wasnt sure about.. if 0c = 0f.. anyways i got it now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry perhaps my words were slightly confusing.
0c = 32f








-40c = -40f


----------



## kutsujus2k (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm game to run this vdub. I saw my s2k was mentioned and that im scared to drive it. Lets do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutsujus2k* »_I'm game to run this vdub. I saw my s2k was mentioned and that im scared to drive it. Lets do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Here we go


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGinsterGTI* »_
Here we go









Wwweeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kutsujus2k (Jan 30, 2009)

whats the matter, a friendly call out never hurt anyone.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*

Do it Tom!


----------



## 21 kings place (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
whats the matter, a friendly call out never hurt anyone.

I love challenges/call outs more than most people, but I have to say, there's nothing commendable or worth bragging about when it's some guy bragging about another guys car to someone who just put their rig back together, inside of a post on a message board that has nothing to do with racing or "my crotch is bigger than yours" trash talking! If the itch is really that bad, the owners of these cars shouldn't be baited by anyone who has nothing to lose in the battle,,, ie if someone crashes or blows up their car the idiot that started it all shur-as-ell won't be paying for a damm thing. Fellas I love tracking this topic, please send this kind of stuff through PM's. I sincerely apologize to everyone for being a hippocrate and wasting their time with my rant but I'm learning and enjoying this read and it'll suck if it gets trashed for any reason.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (21 kings place)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21 kings place* »_
I love challenges/call outs more than most people, but I have to say, there's nothing commendable or worth bragging about when it's some guy bragging about another guys car to someone who just put their rig back together, inside of a post on a message board that has nothing to do with racing or "my crotch is bigger than yours" trash talking! If the itch is really that bad, the owners of these cars shouldn't be baited by anyone who has nothing to lose in the battle,,, ie if someone crashes or blows up their car the idiot that started it all shur-as-ell won't be paying for a damm thing. Fellas I love tracking this topic, please send this kind of stuff through PM's. I sincerely apologize to everyone for being a hippocrate and wasting their time with my rant but I'm learning and enjoying this read and it'll suck if it gets trashed for any reason. 

Agreed...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutsujus2k* »_I'm game to run this vdub. I saw my s2k was mentioned and that im scared to drive it. Lets do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

These guys just don't quit do they? I guess they really have something to prove.








I'll PM you when I'm ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
These guys just don't quit do they? I guess they really have something to prove.








I'll PM you when I'm ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



Careful Tom! Too much NNAAWWWASSAWZZZ and you'll fry your piston rings, blow the welds on the intake, and your floor boards! PERIOD!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (21 kings place)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21 kings place* »_
I love challenges/call outs more than most people, but I have to say, there's nothing commendable or worth bragging about when it's some guy bragging about another guys car to someone who just put their rig back together, inside of a post on a message board that has nothing to do with racing or "my crotch is bigger than yours" trash talking! If the itch is really that bad, the owners of these cars shouldn't be baited by anyone who has nothing to lose in the battle,,, ie if someone crashes or blows up their car the idiot that started it all shur-as-ell won't be paying for a damm thing. Fellas I love tracking this topic, please send this kind of stuff through PM's. I sincerely apologize to everyone for being a hippocrate and wasting their time with my rant but I'm learning and enjoying this read and it'll suck if it gets trashed for any reason. 

I agree with you 100%, I think tattoo24v says it best:


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

taken from your thread on hondatech that i have been watching.
The 1000 got me from 40-140 by a car missing 5th but I was pulling him back in after missing a gear. Def the best race. We have the car turned down on the q16 also. 
*The first pull I did on the race gas scared me*, I've never driven a car this fast.
The bikes don't like being on the passenger side, I shot a good size flame at the r6 shifting from 2 to 3.
We are trying to get a little bit more video. The car hooks up great and when the turbo spools hold on lol 
not saying you are scared but i have driven 700+whp civics and owned one myself and it takes a few times to get used to. Dont get me wrong you have the faster car but it would be a fun race with an experienced driver. If tom is down i would love to run your car in toms.
by the way tell warren philip said hi. I havent seen him in a while. maybe since we worked together.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

This thread is full of useful info on future builds, it would be a shame if it gets black-holed.
Your 24V is nicely build and you don't have to prove your self to a Honda


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Wait wait wait....this is the S2k with the 4in exaust coming out of the fender? Yeah that car is retarded fast.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Is this the same one??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQst99sHUsc


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Sorry perhaps my words were slightly confusing.
0c = 32f








-40c = -40f









no no i got it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as far as the s2000... i wouldnt do it.. who cares what the others think, and if he has a faster car. I wouldnt put my car at risk. not after waiting for so long to get it done, and all the time/money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








my 0.02


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Thats the one.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_taken from your thread on hondatech that i have been watching.
The 1000 got me from 40-140 by a car missing 5th but I was pulling him back in after missing a gear. Def the best race. We have the car turned down on the q16 also. 
*The first pull I did on the race gas scared me*, I've never driven a car this fast.
The bikes don't like being on the passenger side, I shot a good size flame at the r6 shifting from 2 to 3.
We are trying to get a little bit more video. The car hooks up great and when the turbo spools hold on lol 
not saying you are scared but i have driven 700+whp civics and owned one myself and it takes a few times to get used to. Dont get me wrong you have the faster car but it would be a fun race with an experienced driver. If tom is down i would love to run your car in toms.
by the way tell warren philip said hi. I havent seen him in a while. maybe since we worked together.


We haven't seen warren in a while either. He came back got a job then nothing...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_
The 1000 got me from 40-140 by a car missing 5th but I was pulling him back in after missing a gear. Def the best race. We have the car turned down on the q16 also. 

hey that was me on my bike!! And Jeff you know i got you by more than a car, i had to peddle 2nd so i didnt bring it up on one wheel lol








Man, I havent seen Warren since we were at the club a while back lol


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (21 kings place)*


_Quote, originally posted by *21 kings place* »_ I sincerely apologize to everyone for being a hippocrate and wasting their time with my rant but I'm learning and enjoying this read and it'll suck if it gets trashed for any reason. 

It won't get trashed....And I won't hole it. If it gets bad I might have to lock it - but it won't get holed. As stated, there is too much valuable info to hole it. 
But please don't start the, "I want to run my car against yours" BS. As stated, take it to PM or go discuss in the Drag Racing forum.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Your 24V is nicely build and you don't have to prove your self to a Honda
















AAAAAAAAgreeed










_Modified by Gimix at 8:22 PM 1-31-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
It won't get trashed....And I won't hole it. If it gets bad I might have to lock it - but it won't get holed. As stated, there is too much valuable info to hole it. 
But please don't start the, "I want to run my car against yours" BS. As stated, take it to PM or go discuss in the Drag Racing forum.


















especially when youre talking about street racing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
both cars are nice.
if i had to drive a honda, it would be an S2k. thats a real car. front engine. rear drive. cant beat that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

why don't you join forces?
24v 3.2/2.8 hybrid in an s2000

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









that would be probably the funnest car on the face of the earth hands down.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

I was never really a fan of a convertible top


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I was never really a fan of a convertible top










Im a big fan of convertible bottoms tho!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutsujus2k* »_whats the matter, a friendly call out never hurt anyone.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

moar video?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr. nismo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kutsujus2k* »_whats the matter, a friendly call out never hurt anyone.

I'll run ya!!!!






































_Modified by mr. nismo at 10:36 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Is there a plan for traction with this car? 120 rolls will get old real quick.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Is there a plan for traction with this car? 120 rolls will get old real quick. 

I think that may be the secret next phase.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_moar video?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Coming soon, hold your horses









_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Is there a plan for traction with this car? 120 rolls will get old real quick. 











_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
I think that may be the secret next phase.

I was thinking an Audi TT painted in satin hot pink, just to piss off philipwight and broke_rado b/c they think its a girl's car








Yes, the haldex swap is almost a straight drop-in, based on research I have complied thus far. 
WTB - mk1 Audi TT Quattro w/ a bad engine, 5-spd or 6-spd would work IIRC


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

does this give you what you need?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## kutsujus2k (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (mr. nismo)*

mr. nismo =








i've talked to tom, i think me and him are on the same page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*

I think the quattro ones only came with 6 speeds. (IN U.S.)
All quattro (HALDEX) cars (MkIV platform) use the O2M transmission.
There is a rare 5 speed O2M that came in TDI's in europe too..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

180hp tt quattros use a 5 spd 02m
i have one sitting in the garage, actuallyhave better ratios for high hp compared to the 6spd but still get the strength of the 02m


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_180hp tt quattros use a 5 spd 02m
i have one sitting in the garage, actuallyhave better ratios for high hp compared to the 6spd but still get the strength of the 02m

same ratios. they just have the 1-4th and 6th of the 6 speed.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Do not buy magnetic drain plugs from magneticdrainplugs.com, they sent me one in a different thread pitch that is not M14 x 1.5


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Do not buy magnetic drain plugs from magneticdrainplugs.com, they sent me one in a different thread pitch that is not M14 x 1.5










You didnt try to put it in or anything right?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Did you call them and have them send you the right one ?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Did you call them and have them send you the right one ?

Just putting the OEM drain plug back on, before the thread gets stripped any further








Its drips a little oil, but nothing significant. I check the dipstick everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is the proposed solution if necessary :crossesfingers: 










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:10 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom-
How is the traction? Do u think running a 9.5 inch wide front rim would help at all in getting any traction in 2nd or 3rd under control?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Josh - 9.5" up front + drag radials is a good idea, Z-rated tires on the daily works too. IMHO 
Honestly, I don't really launch hard from a red light all that often so I don't know but on the highway traction is not an issue. 
To me, its more fun when you roll into it and see the revs climb to 7200rpm and start bouncing rapidly before shifting, noob driving I know


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Can't wait to experience that....but I want to hear my revs clime to 8000...looking forward to the sound of a GT35 T4 at 78 or 7900rpm...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_Can't wait to experience that....but I want to hear my revs clime to 8000...looking forward to the sound of a GT35 T4 at 78 or 7900rpm...

I am jealous








Time for a buildup thread bro, eagerly awaiting another hybrid 24vT to come alive!

















_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 6:48 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

I am jealous of you....the way I am moving, spring classes wil be over and my lonely turbo still wont be on the car......


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snitches Get Stitches* »_I am jealous of you....the way I am moving, spring classes wil be over and my lonely turbo still wont be on the car......

the juice is worth the squeeze...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Heh yeah a GT35'd 24v just straight up screams up top. Find yourself a freeway onramp or something with a cement wall on the side of you and roll your windows down and let er rip. I can't imagine 8,000 rpm though! 7,200 is crazy enough heh.


----------



## Daniels-vr6 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

just finished reading this entire thread!! at first i was like damn!! then no no no no no














then damn!!!





















.:R32















then video and




























nice build.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Daniels-vr6)*

UPDATE
2.8L cam gears are in and headstuds have been re-torqued http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interior lights.....well


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_UPDATE
2.8L cam gears are in and headstuds have been re-torqued http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interior lights.....well









I don't care Tom! Get me a daytime inside video then!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Are all your lights out or what? Can't be that hard to fix...


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Interior lights.....well









Excuses excuses... Make a daytime vid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Are all your lights out or what? Can't be that hard to fix...

Believe it or not the only lights that are on are my boost gauge and the profec B, located in the glovebox. At night, I use my boost gauge and listen to engine to shift, its not that bad. 
If standalone guys can do it so can I







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

In preparation for a Q16 dyno, will I need to replace my o2 sensors given the lead content afterwards? 








Same question regarding the 02 sensor for a wideband as well, to be honest, that is why I am delaying putting the wideband on there


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom... don't put a wideband that close to the turbine. The intense heat will kill a wideband that close. AEM suggests 36" after the turbine. 
Leaded gas can kill a narrow band O2 sensor but I'm not sure with widebands. I think WBO2s are okay with lead...


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Tom... don't put a wideband that close to the turbine. The intense heat will kill a wideband that close. AEM suggests 36" after the turbine. 


experience>theory disagrees with you on that one. We put it there on every downpipe we have built. Never had a problem.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Lead is bad for o2 sensors yes, but unless you are running the thing ALL the time with leaded gas I wouldn't worry.
EDIT: You think that o2 sensor placement is ruthless?
Check out what Michael is doing in the R36 build of his...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by PhReE at 2:40 AM 2-8-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I have the wideband about 6 inches from the turbine and never had an issue with it. I wouldnt automatically replace the O2 sensors after the dyno, see how they do, cut the Q16 with 91 when you leave and that should help a lot


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

To read the air/fuel for each cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_To read the air/fuel for each cylinder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I wonder if it is just for datalogging or if there will be a display in the cabin for each?


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Lead is bad for o2 sensors yes, but unless you are running the thing ALL the time with leaded gas I wouldn't worry.
EDIT: You think that o2 sensor placement is ruthless?
Check out what Michael is doing in the R36 build of his...


is there a build thread for that? Didn't want to bog down this thread with questions.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I wonder if it is just for datalogging or if there will be a display in the cabin for each?

Tuning each cylinder. Oh the awesomeness of standalone.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 for the build thread


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
experience>theory disagrees with you on that one. We put it there on every downpipe we have built. Never had a problem.









If the manufacturer tells me not to do it, I'm not doing it. If there happens to become a warranty claim and you didn't follow the instructions it's on you. I'm not saying you can't do it. People have always done things that we're incorrect per the book/theory and gotten away with it. I'm just suggesting to Tom what is correct.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Those are EGT probes for each cyl
He's doing a 6 Chanell EGT setup for tuning


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Fugee)*

You are wrong...

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_it is WBO2s we have the innovate 12 channel i works very nice.. i will use it when tuning the engine so i can make the same air/fuel on each cylinder..and be sure that non of them runs to lean..


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_










He is also running E85 blended fuel which will lower EGT's by quite a bit


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Those are EGT probes for each cyl
He's doing a 6 Chanell EGT setup for tuning

if so, those are the biggest 1/8 npt bungs ive ever seen in my life.








def. o2 sensor bungs


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_*I have the wideband about 6 inches from the turbine and never had an issue with it.* I wouldnt automatically replace the O2 sensors after the dyno, see how they do, cut the Q16 with 91 when you leave and that should help a lot

same here no worries..4 years later


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

O2 sensor pre-turbo is a very bad idea. The first time you lose a cap the size of a thimble into your exhaust wheel you'll understand why. Hopefully those are 6 egt ports...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_it is WBO2s we have the innovate 12 channel i works very nice.. i will use it when tuning the engine so i can make the same air/fuel on each cylinder..and be sure that non of them runs to lean..









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## DIDZ (Dec 10, 2006)

kudos from Australia.
Read that from start to end over the last few days.
Good to see that it's all come together !


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DIDZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIDZ* »_kudos from Australia.
Read that from start to end over the last few days.
Good to see that it's all come together !

Thank you, we'll have a new vid of some fun new dyno numbers for you soon


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Thank you, we'll have a new vid of some fun new dyno numbers for you soon











IN..... CAR...... VIDEO.....NOW 
(Not that i really need to see one cause i can just go drive my car, but everyone else wants one ok! )


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Could I get a tutorial on lemmiwinks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Could I get a tutorial on lemmiwinks? Thanks in advance!









me 2 if sum1 writes it up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_

IN..... CAR...... VIDEO.....NOW 
(Not that i really need to see one cause i can just go drive my car, but everyone else wants one ok! )









i'm gettin ready to drive down to dallas, blast past tom while he's puttin around on only spring boost, and catch the whole thing on my in car cam. by the time he figures out what happened, i'll be back in ky....















but first i need to find me a maf sensor...










_Modified by turbodub06 at 10:23 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Could I get a tutorial on lemmiwinks? Thanks in advance!









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1618056
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Put 6 of these in today, brand new latest revisions from the stealership. 








I noticed the exhaust doesn't backfire as much anymore and the car drives alot smoother. When biketsai gets his palm pilot for the vag-com to work, we will clear the codes and see if the misfire completely goes away. 
Using Denso Iridiums gapped to .018" IIRC


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

What version are they? I think the ones I just got a re revision K
I paid $23.xx each for them.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Revision N


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Wait, that sounds familliar, I think I have N's as well and took OUT K's.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

James - Part number is 022-905-100-N
Supersedes the following revisions:
022-905-100-K
022-905-100-D
The ones on my car were the original ones from back when I bought it new in '04


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

i think i'm going to replace all my coils the same time i put the new maf sensor on. on a side note, as i was in search of said sensor, i stumble across this piece of work.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4136404


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_James - Part number is 022-905-100-N
Supersedes the following revisions:
022-905-100-K
022-905-100-D
The ones on my car were the original ones from back when I bought it new in '04


Thanks Tom.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_. 
Using Denso Iridiums gapped to .018" IIRC


let me know how those work out for you man. I use to run these in my chevy 355. Your the first import i've heard of trying them.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gimix)*

I have been using them for years in high horsepower hondas and never had an issue with them other than the cost. lol


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Im using denso Iridiums on my 12V, they seem to work fine...I was wondering how would it work on my 24V...been using NGK BKR7E's but they're a bitch to gap, they already have a "slope" look on the ground, if you try to gap them it looks ridiculous.
Also I have a set of brand new coilpacks, with the letter N, wonder if I should replace them, I still have the originals in the car with the letter G


_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 10:02 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_


youre not allowed to post here untill i get to see videos of your dash part


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Great success pOrKcHoP bOy!
What is the official countdown on choosing your LSD? We all want sexy movie times with your car


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
youre not allowed to post here untill i get to see videos of your dash part
















Well, if the dyno is not reserved this weekend, you'll have another video coming, not sure if it will be of the in-dash or not, but my interior lights are working so far









_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
What is the official countdown on choosing your LSD? 

Waiting patiently for product to hit the market





_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:43 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_I have been using them for years in high horsepower hondas and never had an issue with them other than the cost. lol

Oh I know. I bought them whole sale and it was f*&$^in crazy. It good to here someone trying these other then ngk's. The cold start up in my 355 was awesome. I used them for the first start up after rebuilding it and it fired right up, and thats with vacuums plugged on an edelbrock.


_Modified by Gimix at 1:05 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_

Waiting patiently for product to hit the market
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 7:43 AM 2-13-2009_


Wait wait....your on a stock diff?


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a Quaife in my garage--it's been there for 20 months.
I'm going to see if I can get that installed in the next couple months.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_

Wait wait....your on a stock diff?

Yes sir, I want to tryout the new Wavetrac diff for the 02M. But if the product is super delayed, I might just put the Peloquin in. 
Like Cabzilla says, 120 rolls are no fun. Even from 60 mph rolling into it, I still spin tires all day long. I'm sure that drag radials will alleviate that a bit b/c I am still on street tires. The car is fast, but I am not putting 100% of the power down to ground. So it can be alot faster. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_I have a Quaife in my garage--it's been there for 20 months.
I'm going to see if I can get that installed in the next couple months.

Give it here Emron







j/k
On another note, dyno was not available to today, so we will wait. 
And according to the profec B, I now drive on the street with 1.40 x 14.5 psi ~ 19-20psi










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:29 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Get Quaife man, you won't be disapointed


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Watch out for you diff failing. Goodbye O2M. Seen it happen in O2A's a few times before.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

If you buy a Quaife, inside the box when they ship it to you, there is a Warranty Card.
It says that you are to fill it out and send it to the manufacturer. It also gives details on how to go about warranty work. It says to keep your receipt and what not, too.
You have 30 days or something like that from the date you purchased it to send it in. Obviously, I didn't send it in, considering I just read the card a couple days ago.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

Any suggestions on short shifters? 
The throw on these 02Ms are ridiculously long, after driving a friend's RX8 earlier today, his felt significant shorter, to the point where I can just "flick" it into the next gear. 
We wouldn't want the rpms to drop below boost range now would we?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_We wouldn't want the rpms to drop below boost range now would we?










You could always just add some weight to your flywheel


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

use stock vw parts for a short shifter. like an audi tt shift box


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

VF's short shifter no doubt. 30% reduction in throw. Simple and a great product. BSH sells them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For 130 bucks you can go wrong


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

HPA  here...least expensive part they offer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

i have a neuspeed short shifter and i LOVE it!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I haven't felt a STS on an 02M that I have liked to this day, including my Neuspeed. I have actually considered trading it for a stock R32 shifter which has a little shorter throw than a stock 24v Gti shifter.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Im running a stock GLI shifter and love it..hate those short throws they make


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Fugee)*

IMO the dieselgeek shifter is the best one out there


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

haha 7 different answers.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i got scared not seeing this for the first 2 pages and thought it was locked

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Sorry guys, just got back from California. 
For those advocating the OEM shifters (15-20% reduction in throw), is this the part that I would need?








Part number is 1J0711051M


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Im running a stock GLI shifter and love it..hate those short throws they make 

The R32 shifter is shorter than the GLI. My roommate swapped his shifter on his GLI to an R32 shifter and loved it. I have an R32 and want a shorter throw lol.. I think I might go with the HPA one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Sorry guys, just got back from California. 
For those advocating the OEM shifters (15-20% reduction in throw), is this the part that I would need?








Part number is 1J0711051M










Yes...


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

1J0711051M = R32 shifter?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Wavetrack release date pushed out to March now








Saw this at the Barnes & Noble yesterday
















I think its safe to say there is a 1-2 month lag between online and print media 



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 12:39 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL ^^^^


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

tom,
time for you to step it up a notch.
John (kubotapowered) just bumped your numbers.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

what did he make?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_what did he make?

The 12v here is at 570whp, and the AZ one is in the high 570s.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

577whp @ 28psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
The 12v here is at 570whp, and the AZ one is in the high 570s. 

and the dyno was in sierra vista (almost 5000ft above sea level).


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
and the dyno was in sierra vista (almost 5000ft above sea level). 


You're gonna stretch his sack if you hang on too tight.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You're gonna stretch his sack if you hang on too tight. 

ROFL!! I LOL'd


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
The R32 shifter is shorter than the GLI. My roommate swapped his shifter on his GLI to an R32 shifter and loved it. I have an R32 and want a shorter throw lol.. I think I might go with the HPA one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
++
What I was implementing is that I hate SS period...Its longer then the r32 one 
Anyways just saw the piece in the ET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Congrats on the mag spread


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

damn kubota! nice freakin numbers brother! congrats!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

UPDATE
We also took the car to the dyno on what seems to be a weekend of new records, especially for the 12v guys







(Hats off to Kubotapowered, xpendaeclious, and vr6chris) I too wish I had either 1) standalone or 2) a pro-MAF. But excuses aside, I think my stage 3 tune is done beyond 30 psi b/c we made less power beyond this boost level. 
555whp @ 30psi on Q16



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:46 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
554whp @ 30psi on Q16
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:57 AM 2-22-2009_

wow theres some high hp cars around here







congrats once again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_UPDATE
554whp @ 30psi on Q16


Sweet man!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You're gonna stretch his sack if you hang on too tight. 

Hello kettle, this is the pot calling......
you talk about hanging off someones sack..
you post up threads about *somebody ELSES car*. LOL. talk about a nut swinger. i surprised Kevin can put his pants on with you on them all day.
we could just call this sillyness quits if you would like, and stop ruining people's threads. its up to you.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

take this crap to pm. dont risk gettin this thread locked.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
Hello kettle, this is the pot calling......
you talk about hanging off someones sack..
you post up threads about *somebody ELSES car*. LOL. talk about a nut swinger. i surprised Kevin can put his pants on with you on them all day.
we could just call this sillyness quits if you would like, and stop ruining people's threads. its up to you.


How much power did your car ever make? You were never in this game.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

How much power did your car ever make? You were never in this game. 

neither were you.
your HP numbers were never anything special. dont play like youre a big boy.
i dont. 
i just dont take lightly to being called a nutswinger by the king of the swing.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
neither were you.
your HP numbers were never anything special. dont play like youre a big boy.
i dont. 
i just dont take lightly to being called a nutswinger by the king of the swing.









That's cute. I was making more power than you in 2001.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
That's cute. I was making more power than you in 2001. 

wait.........
oh thats right. i dont care.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
wait.........
oh thats right. i dont care.









But you do apparently.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
But you do apparently. 

see, there you go again.
i dont care what HP i make. if i did, i would increase it. i have the ability. i just dont care.
John (kubotapowered) is a good friend of mine. im not sure what your issue is.
as for power, i have enough power to not have traction. anything more than that isnt really usable, especially in a city without freeways.
so, again. 
i dont care. 
and as i stated in my PM to you, anytime you want to stop the sillyness and stay out of peoples threads, im fine with that. but if you want to keep it up, i can play all day too. no biggie. i just feel bad for Tom and ruining his thread.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow you two..... 
I made more power than both of you with my K03








now seriously, take it to IM or this thread will get locked and/or both of you will get banned!
kthanks


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Wrong thread guys, I made less power than both of you








Anyways, today I did some plug tuning and regapped my Denso Iridiums from .018 to .023, made a huge difference, the car does not misfire during normal driving nearly at all. 
My video guy is busy today, so should be able to get it up on youtube tomorrow.




_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 4:20 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Wrong thread guys, I made less power than both of you 
Anyways, today I did some plug tuning and regapped my Denso Iridiums from .018 to .023, made a huge difference, the car does not misfire during normal driving nearly at all. 
My video guy is busy today, so should be able to get it up on youtube tomorrow.
_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at **** PM 2-22-2009_

Putting in as much money as you have into your car and you dont have enough for a camera? Yup, sounds like a true car guy to me







But we still have to hate you for it







but it's our job










_Modified by Gimix at 7:31 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gimix)*

LOL... 4 20 (timestamp in the quote) was censored even though that particular string of text was put there by the system...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

*Dyno Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Nice work, Tom! Looks like you made your goal of 500+.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff man, its cool to see you helping in the video too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you should get some new motor mounts id say some of the density line ones.
edit: i noticed you alredy have them










_Modified by lucas13dourado at 6:42 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Nice man, now you need mods to put that power to the ground like you mentioned in the clip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

What AR hot side are you using?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

thats a loud turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Tom that car sounds great!! Can't beat the sound of a 24vt, nice work son!


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

yay


----------



## Revenant.Eagle (Jul 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sweet man! Glad to see it finally is completed... for the most part. That was so devastating when the build was finished and you almost had to start over again.


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

sounds soooooo nasty!!







Congrats!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn that thing is loud!!!








Sick #'s too. 
Whenever Wavetrac gets their LSD, hit us up with some feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice video, the car sounds loud, but mean as ****.The sound reminds me of my car, but meaner








Get some slicks on it and go beat on it at the track


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

I prefer another techno song....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_*Dyno Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo


looks like a fat powerband http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

don't forget to select "watch in high quality"


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_don't forget to select "watch in high quality"










is there a printout of the chart?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Did you cool off the engine between pulls? If not heat soak will kill all your pulls. 
Still, kick ass pulls! And great numbers!
Time for a bigger file.... Jeff Atwood????


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

I'd like for those of you that have issues with one another to keep them to IM please. Lets not get this guys thread locked.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *King* »_I'd like for those of you that have issues with one another to keep them to IM please. Lets not get this guys thread locked. 


You're like two days late. It's all good.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

Wow still like I said before, great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
......and who said VWs were slow


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You're like two days late. It's all good.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (King)*

Thanks for the kind words guys. 
I think my hotside is too small, currently running a .68 A/R, and my intercooler piping on the hotside is also too small, currently at 2" out of the charge pipe.

But not bad for a BOLT-ON TURBO KIT








Wait til we go custom











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 8:56 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Sounds awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

juses that is friggin leathal







now im worrryed ,if i can possibley 400 in thec addy i reckon it will scare the **** out of me lmao ,i have to ask thow ,can u show me ur engine mounts as theres some seroius movment on boost , and im worryed its gunna rip mine off ,,lol ,,totaly arsome,,i was only thinking last weekend when i were out havin a few pints ,,,i bet beastie wil fly past 500 lmao ,,and may thoughts were right ,,lol ,,ive subscribed to your you video too ,,thats hits a 101 out of a 100 for effort and progress ,,


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*

Good job Tom..car sounds sick!!


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

car really does sound mean man. looks good, and wow your motor jumps around a lot, has it ever hit the hood?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_juses that is friggin leathal







now im worrryed ,if i can possibley 400 in thec addy i reckon it will scare the **** out of me lmao ,i have to ask thow ,can u show me ur engine mounts as theres some seroius movment on boost , and im worryed its gunna rip mine off ,,lol ,,totaly arsome,,i was only thinking last weekend when i were out havin a few pints ,,,i bet beastie wil fly past 500 lmao ,,and may thoughts were right ,,lol ,,ive subscribed to your you video too ,,thats hits a 101 out of a 100 for effort and progress ,,










alcohol and keyboards...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

Nice Job ToM......what a GREAT video to watch with my morning coffee. Keep up the good work, and props to the guys at Dub Squared
chris
c2


----------



## tattoo24v (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

nice. making me ansty you SOB


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_*Dyno Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo

First off: VERY nice numbers!
Then I must say, that the sound off the 24V engine is much more angry and growling, compared to the 12V.
Then: Congrats on a really nice car, and a very good video!
Enjoy it, and dont sell it the first thing you do now


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_*Dyno Video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo








nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think i need to fly down there so i can ride in that thing


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JUSADUB)*

Nice #'s!!! Time for an O2M and Haldex?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

wow your car sounds ridiculous :thumbsup: congrats once again


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

alcohol and keyboards...

actually, this is the norm for adaptorman... now, he's either always drunk when he posts on here, or thats just the style for my buddy from across the pond. either way, he's cool in my book.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Thanks for the kind words guys. 
Here were the dynamics of that day during the dyno session, from my perspective. Could these numbers of been higher? Sure they could, and these are the factors I view as incremental:
*Negatives:*
-Could the car not have been running 100%? Perhaps, we retained the same plugs but changed the oil to 20w-50 just prior to the runs, plus the car was already hot since I had to drive it around for 15 mins to let the ECU adapt to the Q16
-0 Timing Advance (We weren't able to leverage the higher octane advantage)
-Maybe we maxed out the tune? After all, 555whp / 88% ~ 630bhp (i.e. the 88% is 12% drivetrain loss)
-Maybe we maxed out the stock MAF? 
-Maybe if we had better tires and more traction, the dyno could of measured higher? 
*Positives*
-The consistency was there, over 10 pulls ranging between 535-555whp back-to-back using 27-30psi of boost
-The car didn't break, lolz
-5th gear pull we made 525whp, to me that seem impressive, I don't know if it is actually significant, but the thought of cruising on the highway and still being able to drop the hammer in 5th instead of 4th sounded interesting








- AFR at WOT was 11.8-12.1, seemed in-line with spec lambda

.68 A/R T4 hotside 

philipwight will post it up shortly, no torque reading as usual, sorry

That is a very interesting point, I wonder if we would have done better if we did let it sit a little longer between pulls. I don't really need any more power, if 555whp actual gets to the ground, I'm sure it'll keep me satisfied for a while








So now that I've seen the power potential, its time to start thinking about putting it to the ground more effectively. 

Hehe most of the time I say F it and just drop the hammer in 6th as is on the freeway. It _moves_


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

wheres the vid??


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lttljp15* »_wheres the vid??

Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Good stuff! Do you have a muffler on the car?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Good stuff! Do you have a muffler on the car?

Straight pipe, no muffler
EDIT: I didn't want to say 0 timing advance, wanted to say that we did not further advance timing from what was already programmed into the tune, which was written for 93 octane


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Straight pipe, no muffler
EDIT: I didn't want to say 0 timing advance, wanted to say that we did not further advance timing from what was already programmed into the tune, which was written for 93 octane


I was gonna say.... weak!







I still can't get over how disgusting this sounds at idle. Really sounds like it's still burning out the exhaust.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_Nice #'s!!! Time for an O2M and Haldex?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









24v's have O2Ms


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
24v's have O2Ms

true..I think he is refering to the AWD model and the rest of the R.: running gear


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Been getting alot of PMs about this, the in-car shot was a 5th gear pull. I then shifted to 6th but had to slow down b/c we were approaching oncoming traffic.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MOAR dash videos!!!
1.8t nevAr Lose.. wait nevermind


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

cuz it really just looks like you cant drive...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

How about a ****in chart?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

tom...the soundtrack made my g/f do this:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_cuz it really just looks like you cant drive...

























_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_How about a ****in chart?

philipwight is the person to PM, I forgot to ask for one cuz I figured the video would suffice

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_tom...the soundtrack made my g/f do this:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What did she do Doran? the red X leaves me wonderin..........


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

hmpt...that's a shame Tom...i see doing her thing just fine...


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_tom...the soundtrack made my g/f do this:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mine was too.







Ooonce oonce oonce oonce!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

PM me all you want but i got to the shop at 6:45am and left at 6:30pm and didnt get a chance to do it. Sorry. 
and Tom the next dash cam video you get needs to be better than that pu$$y foot crap that i saw. Love ya Tom Long. 
BTW when is the name change happening?


_Modified by philipwight at 9:03 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ 
and Tom the next dash cam video you get needs to be better than that pu$$y foot crap that i saw. Love ya Tom Long. 

You know I can't drive, not yet anyway












_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:28 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I am sick of CELs:
C2.24V.630.V008 G 1014
P/N: 022 906 032 CS
Coding: 00032, WSC: 13112
16398: B Camshaft Position (Bank 1): Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance
16684: Random / Multiple Cylinder: Misfire Detected
16685: Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16686: Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected
16687: Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16688: Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
16395: A Camshaft Position (Bank 1): Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance [Sporadic]
16689: Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16690: Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I am sick of CELs:
C2.24V.630.V008 G 1014
P/N: 022 906 032 CS
Coding: 00032, WSC: 13112
16398: B Camshaft Position (Bank 1): Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance
16684: Random / Multiple Cylinder: Misfire Detected
16685: Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16686: Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected
16687: Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16688: Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
16395: A Camshaft Position (Bank 1): Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance [Sporadic]
16689: Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16690: Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected


I see a pattern
16685: Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16687: Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16689: Cylinder 5: Misfire Detected [Sporadic]
16686: Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected
16688: Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
16690: Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Are your plug gaps spot on? 
Do you have a LWFW? Ive heard that those can show up as misfires.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*

Yes, my flywheel is probably the lightest you can find on the market, it weighs less than 9lbs


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Yes, my flywheel is probably the lightest you can find on the market, it weighs less than 9lbs


I can't see anyway a flywheel could affect misfires.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

just a idea ,ru sure its spark related /.if so are runign single coilpacks or fixed coilpacks , which may not be thowing eneogh high ohms for the turboed engine ,,i bought one of these form the usa, as it has twice the higher spark output,then a standard one, so the turbo carnt blow the spark out,to cause a missfires, when engines in boost










_Modified by adaptorman at 2:18 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Yeah we run Coil on plug setup..you are running a different setup then we are since your car is an early 24V


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Fugee)*

have you tried a larger gap in your plugs? which plugs are you running?
too small of a gap will also cause bad burn/misfires.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I am running denso iridiums gapped to .023, they are 2 degrees colder. The threads on the on the recommended NGK BKR7Es are too big for my cylinder head.
Do you guys think the over-advance code and misfiring are co-related?


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

soooooooooooooooo nasty dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I am running denso iridiums gapped to .023, they are 2 degrees colder. The threads on the on the recommended NGK BKR7Es are too big for my cylinder head.
Do you guys think the over-advance code and misfiring are co-related?

have you tried a bigger gap? i'd set it to .030. 
when you pull the plugs, do they all look similar?
what about on lower boost levels?


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

Doesnt even sound like a vr6!!!! when its coming out of the garage, if you close your eyes, you could easily mistaken it for a chevy small block WITH a loping cam! crazy PERIOD.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Gimix)*

straight pipe......... i love it.....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Gimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gimix* »_Doesnt even sound like a vr6!!!! when its coming out of the garage, if you close your eyes, you could easily mistaken it for a chevy small block WITH a loping cam! crazy PERIOD.
....
Ummmmmmmmm no on that.....Crazy yes..Chevy V8 sound...NO.....
Besides..Turbo 6 is better than a NA pushrod V8 any day


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
have you tried a bigger gap? i'd set it to .030. 
when you pull the plugs, do they all look similar?
what about on lower boost levels?









yes sir, all 6 have the same reddish-brown tone to them


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_....
Ummmmmmmmm no on that.....Crazy yes..Chevy V8 sound...NO.....
Besides..Turbo 6 is better than a NA pushrod V8 any day









I was going to say the same thing, it sounds like a turbo smallblock but I didn't want to give you such disrespect


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I was going to say the same thing, it sounds like a turbo smallblock but I didn't want to give you such disrespect









I know small blocks..........
circa...1982............


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I know small blocks..........
circa...1982............









Ain't nothin wrong with a hot small block, just has no place in a VW


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_....
Ummmmmmmmm no on that.....Crazy yes..Chevy V8 sound...NO.....
Besides..Turbo 6 is better than a NA pushrod V8 any day









not talking about being better but your talking to someone who use to be a die hard gm fan. and if u don think it sounds like it a 1:22 youve never heard a sbc. which reminds me. i have a 355 in my garage i dump a bunch of money into a few year ago just sitting in my garage I need to get rid of


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

You guys are funny








I'll take it as a compliment if the sound of my VRT is being compared to this


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I was going to say the same thing, it sounds like a turbo smallblock but I didn't want to give you such disrespect









Disrespect? we are all are lovers of "The Peoples Car" here but is there really sm1 here that can tell me they think sbc or bbc sounds like crap?


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
I know small blocks..........
circa...1982............









sweeeeeeeeeeet.....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Ain't nothin wrong with a hot small block, just has no place in a VW









Correct....and neither does my huge Afro








OK I'm 44 and have no hair..(except for on my back and in my ears).
I loved the 67 Chevelle......but I would never trade it for the MK2....
The chevelle would tip over arround corners..and never get to 150+ MPH with its 4.56 gear and super T-10 4 speed trans







....But smoking all the early turbo cars was fun...OmniGLHs cars...buick crap nationals...shelby chargers....turdbo mustangs.....and the ****vetts trashmarrows and crapstangs......the good old days


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Correct....and neither does my huge Afro








OK I'm 44 and have no hair..(except for on my back and in my ears).
I loved the 67 Chevelle......but I would never trade it for the MK2....
The chevelle would tip over arround corners..and never get to 150+ MPH with its 4.56 gear and super T-10 4 speed trans







....But smoking all the early turbo cars was fun...OmniGLHs cars...buick crap nationals...shelby chargers....turdbo mustangs.....and the ****vetts trashmarrows and crapstangs......the good old days









I agree with all of them but the Grand National. I love those cars


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

hey porkchop, i posted your video on our local street forum here in st.louis and i was asked what the curves ended up looking like.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gimix* »_hey porkchop, i posted your video on our local street forum here in st.louis and i was asked what the curves ended up looking like.

As soon as philipwight has some time, he'll post up the dyno sheet. 
Apologies for the delay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I agree with all of them but the Grand National. I love those cars









Luv ya....butt..........
I hate that car like it's my job........
and dont say GNX...or i will kill myself.....
I dont have enough fingers and toes to count all the rich "D" bags i smoked in my old Chevelle.....with a old ass 1971 small block..to replace the smoked 396....that pos would run 12.89 all day every day..through the exhaust...just a cam intake holley 700 dp carb with 1-1 linkage.....it was fun ass hell...ate trannys like candy......8 of them to be exact......would get 2' of air under the front tires...with Hoosier dirt track tires....shifted like no other with the HURST Ram Rod inline shifter...no H pattern here...seperate shift lever for reverse...
Ive heard every small block Known to man.....Had conversations with Bill Jenkens- warrenn Johnson SR and Lee Sheppard......Used to travel the NHRA circcuit with friends.with a Comp. Eliminator car...
That's it......
I'M off on a quest for a 65 ChevyII SS to put a 427 small block in with stand alone and a large single throttle body....a six speed and narrowed 9' FORD REAR.. and some sort of modern front suspension for handling the curves....
Ohhhh wait...what............
Sorry I'm drinking.....
A VR6 sounds nothing like a SBC...sorry....I lovr the SBC sound.......but its' a different animal////
288 331 it dont matter...still 2 cyl to many


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Sorry I'm drinking.....


Me too


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Me too









Wish I was in AZ where it's warm.......
Cheers


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Wish I was in AZ where it's warm.......
Cheers









or In TX....with porkchop and BillyT
but I'm moving to the gulf coast of FL...so I'll be warm as well soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
or In TX....with porkchop and BillyT 

Come on down brotha








Cost of living is good down here, how'd you think I can afford all this sh$$t on a teacher's salary


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

once i'm down there..I'll be visiting LA and TX.....and never thinking about my snow blower ever again


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Come on down brotha








Cost of living is good down here, how'd you think I can afford all this sh$$t on a teacher's salary
















Hey about where do you guys live in texas anyways? i currently live in st.louis but im going to be moving down there in a year when i get out of school as all the good welding jobs are coming out of there. but havnt quite decided where. im looking into waco or fortworth as i have family down there.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Gimix)*

the high today was 91.... ridiculous. tomorrow the high will be 65ish. gotta love that texas weather


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Cost of living is good down here, how'd you think I can afford all this sh$$t on a teacher's salary
















Say what say what?? and to think my lame ass teachers just had their wifes buy them rx8s







. Now my teachers today just drive hummers and jeeps. always seems to be about trucks when you talk to welders. lame. and you guys dont have emissions. i envy you. here you cant even have a car on your property if it doesnt have current tags and plates unless its in a garage, or else they will come tow it.


_Modified by Gimix at 12:18 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gimix)*

I was just kidding about being a teacher







, I actually work at a very small hedge fund with 2 other guys.
We actually do have emissions requirements here in the state of TX, but I am compliant







as of last month.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I was just kidding about being a teacher







, I actually work at a very small hedge fund with 2 other guys.
We actually do have emissions requirements here in the state of TX, but I am compliant







as of last month.



Ohhh, i may just think that because all of my family doesnt live anywhere near any of the citys. or do you have to have it for the whole state of texas?


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

wow.... 46 pages..... 
that was a lot of reading.... but worth it....

nice work man that cars sick....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Old head is for sale guys $600 shipped *OBO*
$480 in brand new lifters
$700 3-angle valve job
you do the math

I need to fund a new diff + drag radials + watermeth, guys please spread the word.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I need to fund a new diff + drag radials + watermeth, guys please spread the word. 

peloquin and stage 3 booster cooler from snow performance. ftw!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

All I have to say is MY* claim to fame is 
here


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

lmao arsome ,video............thats my dream too lol,,i can just imagine my 4wd mk1 caddy 24v turbo ,giveing them a vdub sign ,







(and there thinking wot the f..k is that lmao ,,(why have a 90,000 moter when u can have a sleeper ,,,


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_All I have to say is MY* claim to fame is 
here 

That a boy James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_All I have to say is MY* claim to fame is 
here 















looks liek fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_All I have to say is MY* claim to fame is 
here 

Very nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Haha yeah it's not actually me driving in that vid, that vid was taken before I owned the motor. Also the car only had a GT3076r on it at the time as well.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Let's talk drag radials.........
Checked the mustang and RX7 forums, got mixed answers. The mustang boys really hate the BFG Goodrich drag radials while the RX7 guys really love'em. 
Also observed many folks say the Nitto 555 drag radials are the way to go if you daily the car, cuz the wear better than the other brands.
True or false? Fact or opinion? My current tire size is stock 225/45/17s. 
Any thoughts? Thanks in advance! 
I'm out of the whp record chasing game for a while, so maybe I should have the moderator change the title of this thread to read:
"Rebirth - Quest for Traction"


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Look at hoosiers. Get some wider steel wheels with hoosiers and you'll do well


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I roll 235/45/17's just to get a wee bit more rubber on the road.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

bfgs are the way to go for 17s


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
"Rebirth - Quest for Traction"

















or "Rebirth - Time for quattro"


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
or "Rebirth - Time for quattro" 

And time for drivetrain loss and a slower car lol........slicks FTW


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

arent you on stock tranny? no LSD? and you wanna go drag the car??


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_arent you on stock tranny? no LSD? and you wanna go drag the car?? 

I believe Ive heard him say that he is getting LSD


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
And time for drivetrain loss and a slower car lol........slicks FTW









hmm...........interesting non-consensus point you bring up 

_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
I believe Ive heard him say that he is getting LSD

Terrence, you heard right sir.

The diff was already included in the original original budget build, but unfortunately, the funds were instead allocated to an R32 cylinder and custom headstuds.








We'll see how my personal trading account does this month, who knows, it could be my birthday present to myself.











_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:02 AM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

This is funny, some guy over in the 2.8 24v forum actually thought I have a electric/gasoline vehicle









_Quote, originally posted by *gotMEaCC* »_Well, the video says "Hybrid 24vT" in it all over the place, as does your signature. So i was just curious as to where the electric motor is and weather or not the weight of the batteries is a concern of yours since it appears that you are building a racecar here.
Unless, of course, you simply need the 554whp in order to make up for the added weight of the batteries and electric motor(s) in the Hybrid24vT.








 
LOL WUT?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_This is funny, some guy over in the 2.8 24v forum actually thought I have a electric/gasoline vehicle








LOL WUT?









Seriously... Where are you hiding the batteries, we know the're in your Hybrid 24VT somewhere pOrKcHoP


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

so when you brake does it re-charge the batteries or what?


_Modified by bluegrape at 11:01 PM 3-3-2009_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

lawd, bless all the little pygmies in africa...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

mother of god, where is the chart.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

My old neighbor asked me the same thing of how good of gas mileage I get on my electric car??? Do our cars look like Toyota Prius's?


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_My old neighbor asked me the same thing of how good of gas mileage I get on my electric car??? Do our cars look like Toyota Prius's?

This is why i love VWs







, looks good, sounds good, reliable, and when people get beatin by a little VW, their pride gets crushed


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
The diff was already included in the original original budget build, but unfortunately, the funds were instead allocated to an R32 cylinder and custom headstuds.










_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 11:02 AM 3-2-2009_

cant say thats really a bad thing


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gimix)*

Had a run-in with a cam'd LS2 C5 corvette on DRs this evening during my cruise in Mexico. 4 runs from a 60-roll and he had me everytime by 2 cars lengths (I was on 19psi, i.e. 35% gain on the profec B). 
Afterwards, we pulled over to talk cuz he said he never seen a VW able to keep up like this before. Told me the reason why he had me everytime was b/c he didn't hear me brake boost, and he explained that was why he got the jump everytime. I was launching from 4th gear (noob driving at its finest).
Also indicated that he was launching from 2nd gear and his car puts down 530whp (with no spray). Overall nice guy and very informative.
Very valuable encounter this evening, so tomorrow I will go out and start learning how to brake boost


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I don't think you can brake boost in the MKIV's, I've tried before and it cuts all power after a couple seconds


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just gotta learn to clutch it like a *****







Launching from 60 isnt bad, just stick it in 3rd, stand on it, then drop to 4th quick BUT SMOOTH and then lay into it, and then go on ahead to 5th if you so desire








Remember smooth is fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Had a run-in with a cam'd LS2 C5 corvette on DRs this evening during my cruise in Mexico. 4 runs from a 60-roll and he had me everytime by 2 cars lengths (I was on 19psi, i.e. 35% gain on the profec B). 
Afterwards, we pulled over to talk cuz he said he never seen a VW able to keep up like this before. Told me the reason why he had me everytime was b/c he didn't hear me brake boost, and he explained that was why he got the jump everytime. I was launching from 4th gear (noob driving at its finest).
Also indicated that he was launching from 2nd gear and his car puts down 530whp (with no spray). Overall nice guy and very informative.
Very valuable encounter this evening, so tomorrow I will go out and start learning how to brake boost










I don't know how's he gonna put down 530whp with cams, he was probably spraying but didn't tell you








Anyway, you should've dropped it down to 3rd, tch tch tch


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I don't think you can brake boost in the MKIV's, I've tried before and it cuts all power after a couple seconds

Try getting on the brake first... Off the gas, on the brake, then off the gas again. I know thats how some of the 1.8t guys do it. But it may not work for DBW.
Or you could unhook the brake switch








Or go standalone


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Or go standalone









The solution to every problem.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Brake boosting*

Very hard on the clutch!! ie. feathering the brake while opening the throttle so that you have full boost when you launch at 60 - better to just roll into it in 3rd Tom!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Brake boosting (IHookItUuup)*

Tried brake boosting on my way to work this morning, definitely not an easy thing to do. The most I could build up was 10psi but it didn't seem to allow me to launch any harder, certainly not as hard as the LS2, so I will have to go back to the drawing board.
2nd gear @ 60mph doesn't leave much rpms either, so like you guys have wisely said, 3rd gear is the way to go.
Driving 101 videos coming soon


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

My opinions:
Learn where you get full boost in each gear.
match the rolling speed to the gear that puts you closest to the start of full boost.
Large displacement rear wheel car usually have alot of torque/power in most of the powerband and has better chance of putting the power to the ground without spinning, hence the jack rabbit jump.
FWD turbo cars have to concentrate more on max power without spinning via throttle control.
Even though its an expensive option boost by gear works wonders


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

He has a spiffy electronic boost controller, it might already do boost by gear, maybe with some more wiring...


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Brake boosting (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH_5n_4Euyg 
both break and downshift.


_Modified by Gimix at 9:17 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Brake boosting (Gimix)*

Brake boosting is getting on the brakes to spool your turbo, and maintain a constant speed. Heel toe shifting (braking and downshifting) is to get into the proper gear around a corner while braking.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I don't think you can brake boost in the MKIV's, I've tried before and it cuts all power after a couple seconds

i wonder if the expertise of mr. atwood might be able to be brought to bear against this issue...?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
i wonder if the expertise of mr. atwood might be able to be brought to bear against this issue...?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










they remove the brake accelerator kill in the 2.5 software, so it shouldnt be a problem on this stuff.
he doesnt need to brake boost though, he just needs to launch in the proper freaking gear.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Dom sez the issue is clearly the lack of double-clutching.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
he doesnt need to brake boost though, he just needs to launch in the proper freaking gear.









x2









_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_Dom sez the issue is clearly the lack of double-clutching.









^^^LOL 
Me = noob driving


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_Dom sez the issue is clearly the lack of double-clutching.









And most importantly.... Granny shiftin'.........


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (RedDevil)*

geeze, you could start a new thread on the F&F.
Just be careful you don't blow the welds on your intake.
I guess we could overnight some parts from Japan though..


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_
Just be careful you don't blow the welds on your intake.


Funny part is i've seen people blow the welds on the intake.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Funny part is i've seen people blow the welds on the intake.









be it is im a welder, if you have seen this, the person should have 1.) Welded their intake a little better or 2.) Bought a higher quality intake. The material should always fail b4 the weld does and if not, your not a welder my friend









_Modified by Gimix at 5:52 PM 3-13-2009_


_Modified by Gimix at 5:53 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gimix)*

Another vette encounter on this Sunday afternoon drive with better results. This time it was a C6 Z06. No contact with the driver so mods were unknown, but it definitely had exhaust judging from the rumble and an "xtreme performance" sticker on the back, which made me figured he would want to play, and play we did.
Traffic did not permit us to line up but I was chasing him down and reeled him in twice. He shuts it down at 140 both times, then exited the freeway, his windows were rolled up so I was not able to give the obligatory "thumbs up". 
The 3rd gear start was a night-and-day improvement as the lag disadvantage was minimized much more vs. the cammed LS2 in the previous encounter, though these vettes still have the launch advantage no matter what anyone says. My car was able to start reelin' in the corvette once I hit 4th and 5th gear. I was also running 19psi as well, not bad for ****ty street tires and stock diff, which was getting slight tire spin on 4th gear.
The incremental was the 3rd gear, which provided much improvement. Next time I will be more cognizant to turn up the boost to 22-23psi when another encounter comes my way. 
I have much respect for the C5 and C6 vettes, weighing in at 3000-3100lbs with 500+whp and very usable power band + torque across all rpms, these cars are a formidable opponent no doubt.

Driving 101 in progress


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Yeah, boosts basically instantly in 3rd on the freeway like that doesn't it


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Another vette encounter on this Sunday afternoon drive with better results. This time it was a C6 Z06. No contact with the driver so mods were unknown, but it definitely had exhaust judging from the rumble and an "xtreme performance" sticker on the back, which made me figured he would want to play, and play we did.
Traffic did not permit us to line up but I was chasing him down and reeled him in twice. He shuts it down at 140 both times, then exited the freeway, his windows were rolled up so I was not able to give the obligatory "thumbs up". 
The 3rd gear start was a night-and-day improvement as the lag disadvantage was minimized much more vs. the cammed LS2 in the previous encounter, though these vettes still have the launch advantage no matter what anyone says. My car was able to start reelin' in the corvette once I hit 4th and 5th gear. I was also running 19psi as well, not bad for ****ty street tires and stock diff, which was getting slight tire spin on 4th gear.
The incremental was the 3rd gear, which provided much improvement. Next time I will be more cognizant to turn up the boost to 22-23psi when another encounter comes my way. 
I have much respect for the C5 and C6 vettes, weighing in at 3000-3100lbs with 500+whp and very usable power band + torque across all rpms, these cars are a formidable opponent no doubt.

Driving 101 in progress <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 


Awesome man! Turbodub06 has also killed a few of those.....feels good huh


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

Tom Long FTW!!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Awesome man! Turbodub06 has also killed a few of those.....feels good huh









Yes, seeing Turbodub06's ride in action was a big motivator for me to undertake this project


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

New plugs were put in last weekend, the gap is set at .022. Took the car out this evening to a local GTG, cranked the boost up to 24psi
I presume the C2 software has no speed governor b/c the speedometer went past 160mph and hung there for a while (wish I had GPS). 
I also had my codes cleared, what is funny is the car does not throw a CEL when driven really really hard







But throws a CEL when driven normally








Any insight? 
Car is a beast @ 24psi (65% gain), was able to pull on a 600cc bike 
My legs are still shaking as I sit here and type this










_Modified by Tom Long at 11:28 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

could just be that part throttle tuning is off (higher flowing head).


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

UPDATE
Speaking of higher flowing head, Atwood told me that he fiddled with the cam control maps. I have the 2.8 map data, but may need R32 data for my file...
Hopefully this gets rid of my camshaft "overadvanced" code 
ECU is getting shipped off soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_could just be that part throttle tuning is off (higher flowing head).


MkIV tunes are **always** closed loop with wideband, so I doubt it. Cam stuff is possible. I am curious to see how this turns out tho.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Another "Turbo Tom" encounter at the good ole' Barnes & Nobles


















_Modified by Tom Long at 11:20 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Coming soon
1) Stealth mode (muffler is getting fab'd up)
2) New oil pan (managed to completely strip the thread for the drain plug last night)
3) New revision of the same tune (R32 cam map vs 2.8 map)
Stealth mode was the wife's initiatives







, so cherish those 2 vids. I already miss the sound








Will still have the option to interchange as the v-bands makes this really easy to do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Haha yeah there are some straight piped VRT's local around here and they are just BRUTAL!! (In a good way







) My car sounds almost silent near them heh.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Hopefully, I can still have the backfires, scares the **** out of people when I drive past them


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

My car backfires sometimes and gurgles a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Coming soon

Stealth mode was the wife's initiatives







, so cherish those 2 vids. I already miss the sound











Why cherish? When you can get one of these and have the best of both worlds: http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku












_Modified by R32Jetta at 4:13 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Why cherish? When you can get one of these: http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku










precisely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








that way you really have a stealth "mode" as you have a switch for it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*

lol, I guess what I meant to say was I just don't want my car to sound like all the other VR6 turbos out there 
But you guys are right, with just a 11mm socket, we can bring back the straight pipe again at anytime


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_lol, I guess what I meant to say was I just don't want my car to sound like all the other VR6 turbos out there 
But you guys are right, with just a 11mm socket, we can bring back the straight pipe again at anytime










11mm? You mean flip of a switch from your driver seat?


















_Modified by R32Jetta at 5:19 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Even simpler Terrence, 11mm socket literally


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Well, you'll need a hangar for the muffler there, you don't want it just hanging off the v-band.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Even simpler Terrence, 11mm socket literally


well, with a cutout you don't have to crawl on the floor, and you can have your open exhaust on the way to pick up the wife, and then keep her from complaining once she gets in the car.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O9uXh17Fhk
This way to if the cops pull you over for some reason, they have one less thing to nail you for.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*

I don't know about that bro, I guess call me old-fashion lol, good idea though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_I don't know about that bro, I guess call me old-fashion lol, good idea though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah come on man, just imagine rolling up all quiet to pick up your wife, then coming to the first light and pressing the button and nailing it!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Ah come on man, just imagine rolling up all quiet to pick up your wife, then coming to the first light and pressing the button and nailing it!









are you still talking about his wife?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
are you still talking about his wife?









Just plain wrong.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
are you still talking about his wife?









HAHA! Yeah just so you know Tom, I meant nailing the gas


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Resonator + Resonator
































I can hear my stereo again







, and I can even hear myself think while driving








Still loud however, just without the obnoxiousness, backfires are very subdued
Sound clip coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Tom Long at 8:54 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

I knew you wouldn't drive around like that for long..LOL...what kind of muffler is that?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Muffler + Resonator
I can hear my stereo again







, and I can even hear myself think while driving








Still loud however, just without the obnoxiousness, backfires are very subdued
*Sound clip coming soon* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



hahaha, I was gonna say clips please


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Medic83)*

Vibrant Ultra Quiet Resonator plus a normal resonator.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

I love the sound of my non-resonated EIP exhaust. But I do have a muffler. I also have a 3" Magnaflow v-banded cat so I can put in a test pipe for race gas.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Hey Tom,
I saw you driving the other day off Preston, turning off into that 7-11 close to Tennyson. I heard the car from the stop light and was like wtf is that thing? Oh, it's Tom. It sounds sick from what I heard.










_Modified by tmvw at 12:47 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Hey Calvin!








I don't know how I missed the MK4 with one of the best stance of all time, I guess I must of been making a U-turn








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Hey Calvin!








I don't know how I missed the MK4 with one of the best stance of all time, I guess I must of been making a U-turn








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks man. You got the speed part down, let's work on the stance, shall we?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

what about flow?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_what about flow?









His front bumper works great on his car, but the rear and sides needs some attention. Anyways, I'll leave that as is, since this is the FI forums








Oh, you guys might know of Rogue Status, but his car to me works all together as a whole. 
245's all the way around on 17x9 I believe. 330whp, shaved/cleaned bay, etc. And look, he isn't slammed, but it just works.










_Modified by tmvw at 2:33 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Anymore Updates ? Also have you heard anything about the release date for the 02M Wavetrac LSD ?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_Anymore Updates ? Also have you heard anything about the release date for the 02M Wavetrac LSD ?

CJ - I am on the same page as you and have not heard anything from Autotech either, I assume they are running behind schedule. 
I also received my ECU back, flashed with the R32 intake cam map courtesy of jefnes3 (exhaust cam map profile remained unchange). 
Driving impressions: The car drives perfect, non-boost rpm climb is absolutely smooth with no hestitation like before, like-stock drivability when not in boost and it even feels as if the car has even more low-end torque now vs. before. For the higher range of the rpm, its hard for me to make a distinction between "violent" vs. "violent"







(i.e. the car pulls absolutely hard as usual). 
The car does not misfire and power delivery feels even smoother than before, albeit I am still getting the same faults. This makes me begin to think that the ECU is playing mind games with me, either that or I just have to accept the fact a factory ME7 ECU will never accept a R32 head on a 2.8 block








Regarding Driving 101, I am happy to report that brake-boosting in a MK4 with a DBW throttle body is indeed possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big thanks goes to broke_rado who took me out in my car and finally showed me how to implement the technique. I do not have full mastery of the technique yet, but I am improving day-by-day. 
The tread on my street tires are getting real thin, so we'll have some DRs on there soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll also have a video of the new exhaust note (stealth mode), the car is much more subdued and quieter. 


_Modified by Tom Long at 11:44 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Regarding Driving 101, I am happy to report that brake-boosting in a MK4 with a DBW throttle body is indeed possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Off gas, on brake, on gas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Off gas, on brake, on gas? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes, exactly. I found the sweet spots have been:
2nd gear @ 40mph 
3rd gear @ 60mph
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Sweet, we want vids of your car in "stealth mode" and you on LSD... I mean your car with an LSD


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Sweet, we want vids of your car in "stealth mode" and you on LSD... I mean your car with an LSD










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mudOonoGK_U


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
CJ - I am on the same page as you and have not heard anything from Autotech either, I assume they are running behind schedule. 
I also received my ECU back, flashed with the R32 intake cam map courtesy of jefnes3 (exhaust cam map profile remained unchange). 
Driving impressions: The car drives perfect, non-boost rpm climb is absolutely smooth with no hestitation like before, like-stock drivability when not in boost and it even feels as if the car has even more low-end torque now vs. before. For the higher range of the rpm, its hard for me to make a distinction between "violent" vs. "violent"







(i.e. the car pulls absolutely hard as usual). 
The car does not misfire and power delivery feels even smoother than before, albeit I am still getting the same faults. This makes me begin to think that the ECU is playing mind games with me, either that or I just have to accept the fact a factory ME7 ECU will never accept a R32 head on a 2.8 block








Regarding Driving 101, I am happy to report that brake-boosting in a MK4 with a DBW throttle body is indeed possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Big thanks goes to broke_rado who took me out in my car and finally showed me how to implement the technique. I do not have full mastery of the technique yet, but I am improving day-by-day. 
The tread on my street tires are getting real thin, so we'll have some DRs on there soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll also have a video of the new exhaust note (stealth mode), the car is much more subdued and quieter. 

_Modified by Tom Long at 11:44 PM 4-4-2009_

Dude, that's awesome. I don't know if you will ever be rid of every cel at those boost levels, but honestly, I would like to see if be done. In all reality, Me 7.1.1 is better than most standalones.... To bad it's so hard for end-users to re-program it (they can't, really..)


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Hi Tom
I have been reading your post and I have to give your props great job. You have a sweet looking ride I am aiming for some of the same goals in my ride. So far, I have a long block from SPTurbo with a tranny and the LSD is installed. The engine has.
•	83.5mm bore
•	8.5:1 compression
•	ARP rods and head studs
•	3 Angle valve job
•	HD springs with SP263 cams 
•	O2A with LSD
All these parts have been in the car and running for about 6 months now. I also installed a six puck clutch from Clutchnet.com that is slipping and I have plans on changing it with a Competition Clutch. I also have other goodies too autronic that is waiting for a base map file and a adapter harness from lugtronic.com I have some Russian milspec cable connectors but, no time to install them so I can run the autronic.
And more to come real soon. !!!








Hey where is the video of your car tom I have not seen anything on that yet? Well when you get it up please let us all know but for now, I will share a video of my car. 








you can hear my kids in the back around they love to hear my car rev. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCewMUEG7oM 



























_Modified by Spyda96 at 7:16 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Spyda96)*

Spyda - Thank you for the kind words, love the exhaust note (got that loopy idle as well) and your kids reaction on the video as well








I am confident that you will easily reach your power goals with the Autronic + Cams + Schimmel bottom-end. What injectors and turbo are you gonna be running? Also, who will be doing your tuning once the Autronic has been wired up and installed? 
Keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are videos of my ride, I got more coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(First Start Up) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd01tD7sWVA
(Light Driving @ 1bar) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
(Dyno Video) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo



_Modified by Tom Long at 8:15 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Spyda - Thank you for the kind words, love the exhaust note (got that loopy idle as well) and your kids reaction on the video as well









I am confident that you will easily reach your power goals with the Autronic + Cams + Schimmel bottom-end. What injectors and turbo are you gonna be running? Also, who will be doing your tuning once the Autronic has been wired up and installed? 
Keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are videos of my ride, I got more coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(First Start Up) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd01tD7sWVA
(Light Driving @ 1bar) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VXhK_1sk0Q
(Dyno Video) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w52IjgtvAgo

_Modified by Tom Long at 8:15 PM 4-5-2009_

Sounds rather nasty @ 1 bar Tom







!! Let me know if you want to put a blanket on that turbo, it seems a bit cold!


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

I will receive a base map for the SM4 from Kevin Black from lugtronic.com after that I guess I will be doing the tuning. For the injector I will start with 780cc and work from there. Now for the turbo Borg Warner S378 A/R 1.1 with a treadstone mani. I have a feeling the turbo is going to be to big to mount by the fire wall and I will need to run a SRI I am going to try to Fab my own SRI I will send pic once completed on the fab work.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_I will receive a base map for the SM4 from Kevin Black from lugtronic.com after that I guess I will be doing the tuning. For the injector I will start with 780cc and work from there. Now for the turbo Borg Warner S378 A/R 1.1 with a treadstone mani. I have a feeling the turbo is going to be to big to mount by the fire wall and I will need to run a SRI I am going to try to Fab my own SRI I will send pic once completed on the fab work.

A S378 will be a big fail. Way tooo big for that motor. A S368 will put you in the 800s easily and i dont see you making that much power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Mamba* »_Anymore Updates ? Also have you heard anything about the release date for the 02M Wavetrac LSD ?

Next Week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Next Week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sick! You got PM sir!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*

Nothing special, but here is a sound bite of the new exhaust setup with 2 resonators and no muffler, after watching it, I wouldn't go as far as to say its stealthmode








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gpg7Tw4HVw




_Modified by Tom Long at 4:24 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

snap, crackle, pop.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Guys, quick question. The following line came off my T-connection (depicted by the red arrow) Noticed it tonight when I popped the hood to check my oil level. 








The car drove just fine and I didn't even notice any change in behavior, what is this and is it a serious issue if its disconnected? I can't seem to pop it back in


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Its just for EVAP stuff. Might be a vac leak though, plug them if you can't get it back on.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_

















that's some serious shizz...tell you what, we can swap engine bays















Anyway, did you follow the line, it's kinda hard to say on a turbo set up, it looks different than on a normal engine bay.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds a lot nicer, more subdue now. I like that sound clip more then the first ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet mother of god http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom... looks like the vacuum source for the evap system. Follow it up to one of the 4 fuel lines with the quick disconnect fitting. 2 are for fuel in/out, the other 2 are for evaporative emissions. Just plug it back in because I'm sure it's throwing a code.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Which tire is most suitable for me?
Mickey Thompson ET Street Radial only available in 205/40/17








BFG Goodrich Drag Radial available in 225/45/17








Yokohama ADVAN A048 available in 225/45/17








I am leaning towards the Mickey Thompson's b/c most of the domestics locally run them but worried about the fitment. Please chime in if you have insight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

225
Only reasoning...
More rubber on the floor.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_225
Only reasoning...
More rubber on the floor.


x2


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Mamba)*

^^ Yup I run 235's for that reason myself. Don't get caught in the rain with those puppies tho!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

205/40 is too small overall diameter for a big body mk4 imo. Stick with a 45 Tom, especially since you aren't super low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (proshot)*

If it is for the street I'd say none of those, and for the track still none of those. You need slicks for the track and for the street none of those tires above are going to be good. I'd go with a 225 Falken RT-615.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

I had a BFG come apart on me @ 170+mph no fun. Go with the MT lots of guys run them up here with no complaints.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom, if it fits....
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku
I've been hearing very good things about the Nitto NT 555R tires. My buddy has a set on his modular Mustang with nitrous and he loves them. 
245 45 17 might not fit for you though...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*

245's need some fender roll or you will rub all over the place, even on a stock ride-height car. The 235/45/17's almost rub in my car, and it's not lowered either.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I guess it doesn't leave with much options regarding 235s and 245s








Its unfortunate but the BFGs are the only drag radials that come in 225s, would really like to try out the Mickey's


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

You've also got these as options...
235/40/17
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

40 series are not an option.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE *
*Logged Block 91 on Vag-com yesterday, ECU is turning off cam control, because of some error codes. Once we get the ecu to USE cam control, we should be in good shape.*
























_Modified by Tom Long at 10:13 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

OMG







you are crazy better fix that now go down to the Toyota Stealership and get you a new VVT sensor


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Spyda96)*

no vvt ftw, i havnt had vvt in like 10k miles


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_no vvt ftw, i havnt had vvt in like 10k miles


















Is your car running like super-poo or is your VVT just not working? Do you drive with the VVT plugs unplugged?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE *
*Logged Block 91 on Vag-com yesterday, which is requested camshaft advance vs. actual camshaft advance, getting zero for all values, i.e. the car has been running non-VVT this whole entire time  *























_Modified by Tom Long at 9:43 AM 4-25-2009_


Did you log 90 AND 91? (One is the intake cam and one is the exhaust cam) 
Was BOTH actual and requested 0 or JUST actual ?

EDIT: Do you still have the cam-crank correlation code? If yes, then that is why your VVT is disabled.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Courtesy of need_a_vr6, here is a map of the requested camshaft advance (in degrees) through the entire rpm range if VVT is working, my actual map is all red (0).


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Yeah that is a cool chart, mine is all zero too, but on both camshafts. Did you check them both? (90 & 91 I'm pretty sure)


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

doesn't that mean there's more power to be made?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice job !....


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

nice


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Tom Long)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Extra nice


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Mickey Thompson FTW shouldnt even be a question


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_Mickey Thompson FTW shouldnt even be a question


I agree
















But I already sent payment for the BFG Goodrich DRs, went with them mainly b/c of size availability (225/45/17) 
But yes, the MTs would be my #1 choice. Every domestic guy I've ran against and spoken with say they love them and that they hook 100%. I guess for my next set, I will have to raise the car up in the front to fit _them Thompsons_








What size are yours? Thanks for sharing











_Modified by Tom Long at 11:29 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

mickeys do make a low profile et street drag radial u know... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:25 PM 5-1-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_mickeys do make a low profile et street drag radial u know... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:25 PM 5-1-2009_


Mk4's don't really go well with 15's


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

they do make bigger sizes as well... up to 305/35/18s ... i was just showing mine off


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

You don't have coils?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I'm sitting on B&G coilovers wound down 50% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wanted to keep the same aspect ratio to OE specs for sleeper look


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

I'd think you could run 235's -- I do.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Sorry for the misinformation.
What I meant to say was that the MTs step up from 205/40/17 to *295/45/17 and 315/35/17* for the ET street radial II
and is only available in *275/40/17* on the street radial I
Doing research on all the different brands has got me all mixed-up on sizes


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
I agree









What size are yours? Thanks for sharing










_Modified by Tom Long at 11:29 AM 5-1-2009_

235/60/15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Sorry for the misinformation.
What I meant to say was that the MTs step up from 205/40/17 to *295/45/17 and 315/35/17* for the ET street radial II
and is only available in *275/40/17* on the street radial I
Doing research on all the different brands has got me all mixed-up on sizes


Ah, yes. I HAVE heard of people running 285's on the front in a MkIV while Autocrossing BUT you can't really daily them, they rub like crazy.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

hey thai boy, are you seriously not comin to southern worthersee this weekend??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

The car isn't show-caliber. Would also like to get the tune sorted out 100% before I take it long distance. Tires are on back order til the last week of May








btw - 7k miles + 1 new oilpan later and the setup is still going strong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm sure you, Harris, and Terry will have plenty of fun even w/o the "Tom Long"








I hear there might be a neat arrangement with the caravan










_Modified by Tom Long at 10:37 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

What did you do to your oil pan Tom?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Stripped the thread on the drain plug, then tried to time-sert it and failed, so ended up replacing the whole thing


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

so what strip you think you'll take this too Tom? They might murder you if you take it to Kennedale LOL... my family lives down the street from Kennedale. That's why I ask...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gimix)*

Thanks Weiss (Bryan)
Woot Woot, maybe I can hook now! 








Short shifter also has been ordered








Regarding VVT, I've been CEL free for 3 days now after some changes I made to the wiring, we'll have to log block 90 + 91 again to confirm that VVT is functioning again but I am happy to report the misfires are gone








New video coming soon, since I should be able to hook now


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

WOOOOO!!!! Hook it up Mr. Tom!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Also noticed that when she is running CEL free, the DBB Precision turbo begins spooling at 2200rpms








Waiting for biketsai to bring the vagcom so we can go see what is up with the VVT
Initial review on the new DRs = bye bye R6 and Harley Davidson (2-for-1 special)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Initial review on the new DRs = bye bye R6 and Harley Davidson (2-for-1 special)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

very nice.
im glad to see you have this thing sorted.
im jealous.
i just cant spend money on my car like i used to.
but i wouldnt trade my kids for anything so its cool.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_very nice.
i just cant spend money on my car like i used to.

Phase II will be even more spendier, so I plan on running a ponzi scheme to fund it


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone has their eyes out for that type of scheme.

^^ lame way to start a new page. Oh well.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

*UPDATE*
*Looks like we are back in business* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is a back-to-back comparison of the camshaft degree advance, confirming VVT is functioning. The way the car drives and feels now, in my opionion, confirms this statement. 
Before








After








I'll get final confirmation from Jeff Atwood and Paul (need_a_vr6) that everything is looking godd, and if everything is kosher, we might just throw it back on the dyno again for sh$ts-and-giggles


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

if you do go back to the dyno I would like to see a pull with it working and another with it disconnected.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Dyno that bish.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_if you do go back to the dyno I would like to see a pull with it working and another with it disconnected.

you've already seen the dyno pull with it not working


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
you've already seen the dyno pull with it not working









Well do it again!! When exactly does it start hooking now, Tom? I see you didnt wait around to mount those babies up, either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_When exactly does it start hooking now, Tom? I see you didnt wait around to mount those babies up, either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bryan, these tires made me fall in love with my car all over again. 
The best way to describe them is "wheelspin" is converted into "chirps". All testing done at 19psi so far and haven't really loaded them up with brakeboost yet. We'll save that for the video


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Bryan, these tires made me fall in love with my car all over again. 
The best way to describe them is "wheelspin" is converted into "chirps". All testing done at 19psi so far and haven't really loaded them up with brakeboost yet. We'll save that for the video









Are we talking traction in 1st gear????








BTW, I tried brakeboosting the other day. It closes the throttle on me though when I try...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

dbw closes the throttle on most cars when you brake boost...does in the 1.8t from what ive seen


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Just have to know what your doing.... Done it in a 1.8t, 24v and .:R


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

if you press too hard on the brakes and gas it will shut the throttle, but ive done it sometimes where you barely apply the brake


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Are you using the E-brake?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

[dreaming about drag radials] drool......


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Are you using the E-brake?

No e-brake used

_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Just have to know what your doing.... Done it in a 1.8t, 24v and .:R









This is true, I was about to give up until broke_rado showed me how. 
Right now I can build as much as 15psi before letting go of the brake pedal. Unfortunately on the street tires, I was met with massive wheelspin. 
So we'll see how the DRs takes the load, however, my brake pads don't like it too much


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Since we've been talking about VVT for the last 2 pages, I figured I share this video. How awesome would that be if VW technology was comparable to that of Nissan's R34 skyline.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0XjPnsCbA4


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Good vid. And that exhaust tip was sweet too. AFTERBURNERS.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Tom,
VAG's VVt stuff is standrd on ALL 24v VR6's.
You should know 1st hand what the difference between on and off are, now that you have VVt running proper on your car.
BTW: your car matches the nissan's 'numbers'...
~650hp on street tires.
-Jeff


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Tom,
VAG's VVt stuff is standrd on ALL 24v VR6's.
You should know 1st hand what the difference between on and off are, now that you have VVt running proper on your car.
BTW: your car matches the nissan's 'numbers'...
~650hp on street tires.
-Jeff

god bless jeff atwood and all his loved ones.








jeff re-flashed my car with his latest softare update when i was down at southern worthersee a couple weeks ago. just when i thought my car couldnt perform any better, i get the new tune and giggles automatically build up in my throat as i drive my car.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*









This gets me even more anxious! Jeff Atwood FTW!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_








This gets me even more anxious! Jeff Atwood FTW!









You should be, the car now drives even better off boost now than it did when it was stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And this is with 8.5:1 compression


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_and where are the shooting flames....i demand afterfire









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In8GCTbb140
I was in the back of the 8-9 pack of cars, the video was intended to capture the run of a BT Audi vs. 350z on spray


_Modified by Tom Long at 7:36 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_if you press too hard on the brakes and gas it will shut the throttle, but ive done it sometimes where you barely apply the brake

Just unplug the brake light switch and brake boost to your hearts content.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

whats the most boost youre planning to run? just curious.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Man Im sick of these lame short clips....give us something good


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
Just unplug the brake light switch and brake boost to your hearts content.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

those flames were sick!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

You need an Ellleeee Essss Deeee








Nice flames


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dammmmm please tell me you got that on film!
I haha Got haha that haha on filhahahahmmm
classic


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

... i want flames..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_whats the most boost youre planning to run? just curious.

We have hit up to 28-30psi on the dyno


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

oh no you didn't!!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Nice tom, mine also came in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (Tom Long)*

600?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Jesus Tom...


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow..... why didnt you go bigger?


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

friggin arsome tom ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,made me laugh ur friggin nuts ,,ps send me a pm when more video fotage is avaible ,,,,,(pref,,in the day so we can see more , of the beast ,,, so ur going . 96 hot side , whats the cold side then ,,,must be bigger,,,(as im sure i have one of these houseings kicking around lol(ill check)


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_friggin arsome tom... made me laugh, youre friggin nuts.
ps send me a pm when more video fotage is avaible (preferably in the day so we can see more of the beast). 
So youre going with a .96 hot side, whats the cold side then? Must be bigger


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your nuts Tom!!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Mamba)*

Hell yeah! I like where this is going


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (R32Jetta)*








Do work, Tom! Here comes 600HP!!
Any new word on the alky?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_600?










_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_







Do work, Tom! Here comes 600HP!!

While expectations are high, I would like to remind everyone that we are up against the toughest comparison (obstacle) ever, i.e. TX heat. Plz keep your fingers-crossed










_Modified by Tom Long at 11:14 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

You already squirt liquid in there:: Fuel! 
I would for sure want W/M especially in a climate like that. Don't wanna melt those fancy pistons!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Don't be such a Sally...Tom!! There is a difference between spraying water (WMI) and sucking water into the combustion chamber (Hydro-lock)...








If installed correctly, you'll be fine. If you go with Snow Perf, their forums are SUPER helpful and remember you will need some sort of timing advance\race file to take full advantage of WMI.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_and remember you will need some sort of timing advance\race file to take full advantage of WMI.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly, something that I do not have!








And plz don't say lemmiwinks


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

lemmiwinks








Really though, what do you have against lemmiwinks?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_lemmiwinks








Really though, what do you have against lemmiwinks?

Not really a fan of 1-dimensional tuning








The 1.8T and Audi guys pushing 150-300whp might have fun with that stuff on their chip tunes, but its just not for me, too much at stake here, I'm no Jeff Atwood or Tony Palo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Not really a fan of 1-dimensional tuning










Well, that's the best we got.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I would for sure want W/M especially in a climate like that.


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Don't be such a Sally...Tom!!

Fine, look what I ordered from Integrated Engineering today


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Not really a fan of 1-dimensional tuning








The 1.8T and Audi guys pushing 150-300whp might have fun with that stuff on their chip tunes, but its just not for me, too much at stake here, I'm no Jeff Atwood or Tony Palo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


700whp+ on chip tunes: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4396532


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
700whp+ on chip tunes: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4396532

Ha! I doubt that is an off-the-shelf chip tune, in fact, I bet you that is a "custom" tune. I would check my facts again
If my comment about 1.8T guys making 150-300whp offends you, I sincerely apologize, but I'm pretty sure they don't make off-the-shelf software to run on 850+cc injectors, otherwise the average whp rating on a BT 1.8T would make VRT owners cry


_Modified by Tom Long at 8:21 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*

That car would benefit so much from standalone. But its their car.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Tom's car would benefit so much from standalone.

FIXED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

:cough: MoTeC :cough: :cough:


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
FIXED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wasn't going to go there but yes. It would.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Ha! I doubt that is an off-the-shelf chip tune, in fact, I bet you that is a "custom" tune. I would check my facts again
If my comment about 1.8T guys making 150-300whp offends you, I sincerely apologize, but I'm pretty sure they don't make off-the-shelf software to run on 850+cc injectors, otherwise the average whp rating on a BT 1.8T would make VRT owners cry

_Modified by Tom Long at 8:21 PM 6-5-2009_

That tune is actually very close to an off the shelf tune. There are many guys making 400-500whp on off the shelf chip tunes (including myself), the injectors files range from 630cc to 870cc to 1000cc to 1200cc chip tunes off the shelf! I am not offended, just giving you facts.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
That tune is actually very close to an off the shelf tune. There are many guys making 400-500whp on off the shelf chip tunes (including myself), the injectors files range from 630cc to 870cc to 1000cc to 1200cc chip tunes off the shelf! I am not offended, just giving you facts.

I appreciate your input, I will keep that in mind









_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Tom's car would benefit so much from standalone.


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_:cough: MoTeC :cough: :cough:


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
I wasn't going to go there but yes. It would. 

Boost-by-gear is really nice isn't it Dale?








I've enjoy working with Jeff Atwood, and would like to test the limits of his software








Back on point, Snow Stage 2 watermeth and a VC100 controller upgrade has been ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now just need to find some really really cold spark plugs (3-4 degree colder range), anyone know where I can pickup Denso IK34s that have the same thread pitch compatible with an R32 cylinder head?













_Modified by Tom Long at 9:24 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Now just need to find some really really cold spark plugs (3-4 degree colder range), anyone know where I can pickup Denso IK34s that have the same thread pitch compatible with an R32 cylinder head?










with the meth, you wont need the colder plugs, atleast not that cold. you may even be able to get away with stock heat range plugs. 116 octane is a beautiful thing.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

hi tom im also on the look out for colder plugs ,as i dint realise the length was slightly longer then std plugs ,until i fitted some NGKR7E plugs ,these probley fine for a std 12v vr6 , but evern thow they start rev , im thinking i need colder ones with the slightly longer length , ill keep a check for anyone who adds a list for us,, which fit the 2.8/3.2 24v clyinder heads


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tom, have you checked this : http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/i...g.pdf that's where I found some great plugs for the 12V in various heat ranges. They turn out to be some OEM application too, so once you find the cross-reference part number they were only $5 or $6 each.
-m


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*






















Damn!! Pretty damn fast EVO in the far lane. Big VR just realin' him in, though!
I'll have you realing them in quicker real soon!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

I got your message last night tom, figured they must be some fast cars if you are texting me about it








good kills man, now take it to the track


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Back on point, Snow Stage 2 watermeth and a VC100 controller upgrade has been ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Tom I would have saved and gone with aquamist. They've got the best W/M out there. my .02cents.







Looking good.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_now take it to the track









Went to Dallas Raceway 1/4 track yesterday... 
1st run - 2 couplers popped off (2.1 60ft time, DNF)
2nd run - Coolant line exploded 1/2 through the run and sprayed everywhere (coasted to the finish line at 14.0 @ 98mph)
And the car offically weighs 3325lbs with myself and broke_rado sitting in it....according to the official scale
Had to call the tow truck to come all the way out to BFE to pick the car up....
Got home at 3am this morning.....we think it could be anything from a cracked coolant hose that we weren't able to reach at the track all the way to a blown headgasket, the summer heat is definitely taking its toll on my engine bay... 


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_
Tom I would have saved and gone with aquamist. They've got the best W/M out there. my .02cents.







Looking good.

Couldn't find any info on them....
I know first hand its good stuff, but I'm picking up the Snow Stage 2 at an unbelievable cost, to the point where I just couldn't refuse










_Modified by Tom Long at 6:35 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Yeah summer heat FTL. On my way down to Vegas I caught some of the downpipe wrap on fire!! Well, it wasnt flaming but it was smoldering and glowing bright red for a bit. I WAS basically beating the crap out of it though. I think I might have a little crack in my exhaust manifold that's letting some hot gasses out that is overheating the wrap. :/


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Dang, that's hardcore....
Will you have to unwrap it?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Umm... I'm not 100% sure what the deal is but when I bring my car in to get the timing chains replaced and my cams put back in I will have them take the manifold off and we will inspect it to see if there are any cracks. I will probably re-wrap it as it seems to be doing it's job (I melted my CV boot last summer because of the heat -- and that is no longer happening.)


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

I seem to recall reading somewhere that you don't want to wrap a downpipe, as the dp will deteriorate for some reason.
if you're really concerned about temps coming from it a ceramic coating might be the way to go.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Umm... I'm not 100% sure what the deal is but when I bring my car in to get the timing chains replaced and my cams put back in I will have them take the manifold off and we will inspect it to see if there are any cracks. I will probably re-wrap it as it seems to be doing it's job (I melted my CV boot last summer because of the heat -- and that is no longer happening.)

It's very possible to crack the manifold if you heat wrap it. It's certainly not recommended due to variations in wall thicknesses in a casted piece. Best thing is to put a heat shield over it and insulate the shield.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_I seem to recall reading somewhere that you don't want to wrap a downpipe, as the dp will deteriorate for some reason.
if you're really concerned about temps coming from it a ceramic coating might be the way to go.

Heat wrap can withhold moisture underneath it and cause the metal to rust.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Went to Dallas Raceway 1/4 track yesterday... 
1st run - 2 couplers popped off (2.1 60ft time, DNF)
2nd run - Coolant line exploded 1/2 through the run and sprayed everywhere (coasted to the finish line at 14.0 @ 98mph)
And the car offically weighs 3325lbs with myself and broke_rado sitting in it....according to the official scale
Had to call the tow truck to come all the way out to BFE to pick the car up....
Got home at 3am this morning.....we think it could be anything from a cracked coolant hose that we weren't able to reach at the track all the way to a blown headgasket, the summer heat is definitely taking its toll on my engine bay... 

Couldn't find any info on them....
I know first hand its good stuff, but I'm picking up the Snow Stage 2 at an unbelievable cost, to the point where I just couldn't refuse









_Modified by Tom Long at 6:35 AM 6-8-2009_

Damn Tom. What a wasteful trip.







I feel your pain though. My Acclaim gave me sh*t every time it went to the track. Fix it and try it again, bud. 
BTW, your parts will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
It's very possible to crack the manifold if you heat wrap it. It's certainly not recommended due to variations in wall thicknesses in a casted piece. Best thing is to put a heat shield over it and insulate the shield.


Well, I don't have a cast manifold, it's a welded stainless tubular one, like this: (not my pic, but very similar piece)








My problem isn't heat up top its down below, I was melting CV boots :/ There really isn't the room down there to put a heat shield type thing in :/


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

damn Tom that sucks about your car. gotta love that texas heat. i hear thats a nice track too


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (TONYESC76)*

Why do you keep blowing couplers? I hope you intercooler piping is bead rolled and you have some good clamps.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TONYESC76* »_damn Tom that sucks about your car. gotta love that texas heat. i hear thats a nice track too

Hi Tony! Good to see you on here, I never really realm into dfdubs that much, too much stance n' flow and BBS lip and barrel content for me......
Yes, its a great track, but driving 1.5 hours in 95-100 degree heat to go push the car that hard really sucks. You should take yours out there too, I plan on going back once we get these issues resolved......

_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Why do you keep blowing couplers? I hope you intercooler piping is bead rolled and you have some good clamps. 

I think the motor mounts we have currently on the car aren't up to par so there is alot of flex going on, the dyno video will attest to that......
philipwight is working on a custom solution for me........
I boycott VF Engineering products.......


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

That makes sense.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

VF sucks...bad. Get delrin mounts and if you still have issues get longer couplers and use 2 clamps, better yet, use wiggins clamps


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Check out the flex couplers too, those work nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Nice videos Tom!!


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

yep, and i think you picked the worst day to go cause it was freaking hot sunday. let me know next time you go out there and i will. i am about to tear into my motor cause its starting to smoke when you first turn it on... its not that bad but i hate smoke. but i am def down for some track time.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (TONYESC76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TONYESC76* »_i think you picked the worst day to go cause it was freaking hot sunday.

Truth brotha..... 

_Quote, originally posted by *TONYESC76* »_i am about to tear into my motor cause its starting to smoke when you first turn it on... its not that bad but i hate smoke. but i am def down for some track time.

The built motor would be nice.....
Keep me updated......
Let me check out your watermeth setup too next time we see each other.....


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

the meth kit is one of the things i am working on now i busted a hose on it at the track and i hate the resevoir that it has so i am looking for two matching tanks one for the water/meth mix and the other for the oil catch can cause i am tired of breathing in the fumes.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I have a feeling the car just overheated because of a bad thermostat or waterpump and purged the coolant out of the overflow bottle.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I have a feeling the car just overheated because of a bad thermostat or waterpump and purged the coolant out of the overflow bottle.

Andre - I am praying its just a blown headgasket and nothing else.....
Do not want to buy another Piston from Bill Schimmel or a new set of valves anytime soon........








My WMI controller came in today, still waiting on the rest of the hardware and the TB plate.........









Thanks Weiss!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Andre - I am praying its just a blown headgasket and nothing else.....
Do not want to buy another Piston from Bill Schimmel or a new set of valves anytime soon........








My WMI controller came in today, still waiting on the rest of the hardware and the TB plate.........









Thanks Weiss!











i wantz.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Josh - you gotta come down here to TX bro.........
There are Evos dying to meet you......


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Josh - you gotta come down here to TX bro.........
There are Evos dying to meet you......










its hot enough here, let alone dallas my young thai friend. come up here to nashville and we'll have fun for dayz...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_let alone dallas

Correction: Puerta Villarta, Mexico


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

wow thats a nice meth controller, i have devils own and it is not as nice as that one 
. what fuel pressure regulator are you runing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Foffa back in 2005








all VF bushings cracked after 1 year.
VF dog bone bushings twice








reminess 2005 Bushings and modified stage III motor mounts.
1:Rock har bushings VS "soft" stage 3 uretane bushing . 2:ENGINE LOWERED 10mm to prevent turbo from hitting upper firewall


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^^Nice Foffa.........awesome way to improve upon an existing product.........
And big thanks to Weiss once again.......Got the rest of my alky injection stuff in today...........
























So where is a good place to actually pick up the juice itself? The kit didn't come with any liquids................


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

we can get it for you.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
So where is a good place to actually pick up the juice itself? The kit didn't come with any liquids................


Walmart.
washer fluid, blue
there is a list floating around, that has a break down of all the major brands of washer fluid, and their meth/alcohol levels.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TONYESC76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TONYESC76* »_what fuel pressure regulator are you runing?

4bar from an R32


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
Walmart.
washer fluid, blue
there is a list floating around, that has a break down of all the major brands of washer fluid, and their meth/alcohol levels.

Make sure you get he stuff for below freezing temps. usually -20 or -32
the lower it goes the more methyl alcohol in it
dont get any of the special kinds that clean bug and crap as they will eventually clog the nozzle. just regular blue


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
just regular blue

X2 My friends 1.8T runs that all day long at 30 PSI on a 57Trim. Works like a charm. Get it fixed and get to racing.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_
X2 My friends 1.8T runs that all day long at 30 PSI on a 57Trim. Works like a charm. Get it fixed and get to racing.









X3. Ran that in the Acclaim at 17psi. 
Use that Tom... or in your case at real high boost levels, I recommend going to the track filling up on real alcohol. Just be very careful with it though. 
Good to see you got everything, bud! Did you find out what happened to the engine yet??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_Did you find out what happened to the engine yet??

Carnage from the track.....................
























































Pics are self-explanatory, cylinder head is going to the machine shop to be welded, disassembled to make sure there are no bent valves, decked, and given a 3-angle valve job.............
We will just file down the piston and run it as there are no divots unlike the previous time around........
I was very lucky there was not more damage.............considering a vacuum T-line also cracked and my boost gauge saw over 30psi after my 6000rpm clutch dump...........


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Only detonation was in cylinder one? Looks as if the odd number cylinders are running leaner than the even numbers, unless you cleaned them up before taking the pictures.
Also have to be careful about how much material has to be taken off to get the head right, as it will raise the compression ratio. 
Just a minor set back, you will be back up and running in no time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

the reason the piston is so clean is because of the coolant to combustion leak. basically acts as a high pressure steam cleaner. but yes looks like it was only in one cylinder.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglx91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglx91* »_
Make sure you get he stuff for below freezing temps. usually -20 or -32
the lower it goes the more methyl alcohol in it
dont get any of the special kinds that clean bug and crap as they will eventually clog the nozzle. just regular blue

Better yet...Run a 50/50 mix of HEET and distilled water. Heet is practically 100% methanol...That was what I used... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It may be hard to find it down by you, but I have a few leftover bottles I can ship you...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yea i was saying 1, 3, and 5 are cleaner than 2, 4, and 6. did all the odd numbered cylinders get coolant in them?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_yea i was saying 1, 3, and 5 are cleaner than 2, 4, and 6. did all the odd numbered cylinders get coolant in them?

Yea all the headbolts on the back side were milky when pulled out and all the ones up front were clean.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Yea all the headbolts on the back side were milky when pulled out and all the ones up front were clean.

Thanks for taking the time to answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

tom,
you'll be back up and running in no time.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_tom,
you'll be back up and running in no time.

Jeremy - thank you for your words of encouragement...........
It will come back better, stronger, and even faster...............


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Man you have had some problems


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Man you have had some problems


Happened on drag strip, boost line broke and the engine saw 30+psi of boost in 100 degree Texas heat on pump gas......
Just part of the game............
I push my car to the limit, I just don't get it on video that often, whether its out beating up on bikes or evos, or going to the 1/4mile..........
But like the old cliche says..........
_Race it, Break it, Fix it, Repeat............._


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Good man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Shave the sh*t out of that head, Tom! I need to see 600WHP on 30psi this time around!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Happened on drag strip, boost line broke and the engine saw 30+psi of boost in 100 degree Texas heat on pump gas......
Just part of the game............
I push my car to the limit, I just don't get it on video that often, whether its out beating up on bikes or evos, or going to the 1/4mile..........
But like the old cliche says..........
_Race it, Break it, Fix it, Repeat............._










we're like battered wives, coming back for more.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

hey tom
i know what this feels like








glad to see its a minor set back, hope to see it up and running soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Tom, did your EBC offer any protection concerning the boost spike? What T fitting broke - I will be sure to reinforce mine!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
Happened on drag strip, boost line broke and the engine saw 30+psi of boost in 100 degree Texas heat on pump gas......
Just part of the game............
I push my car to the limit, I just don't get it on video that often, whether its out beating up on bikes or evos, or going to the 1/4mile..........
But like the old cliche says..........
_Race it, Break it, Fix it, Repeat............._










there's not a hair on ur azz if u dont hit 600hp. puzzy...


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

bump


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (u01rwr)*

No incremental new progress really.........
Cylinder head is still at the machine shop getting welded, decked, 3-angle valve job, and lifters bleeded. Honestly, I have no qualms since this was a junkyard head I bought from UGVP and we just slapped it on the car, so its due for some lovin' and caring







.......
Downpipe and new hotside have already been heat-coated, broke_rado's gonna post some pics when he has time.......
Getting rid of the plastic T-fittings and replacing them with brass ones, also upgrading the vacuum lines and coolant hoses to make it more heat-resistant.........
Custom modifying the motor mounts to make them stiffer.........
Adding watermeth and a wideband............
And we're gonna weld an intake straight onto the compressor housing to get rid of the rubber coupler which also melted while I was at the 1/4 track.......


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

I thought you were parting out and buying an EVO?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_I thought you were parting out and buying an EVO?

Maybe I should







.........


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_And we're gonna weld an intake straight onto the compressor housing to get rid of the rubber coupler which also melted while I was at the 1/4 track.......


So are you welding the BAT to the compressor housing?... b/c I think it's stainless steel and I know the housing is aluminum... or are you making a new intake out of aluminum to weld it on?...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

Prob a new one............
I'll let philipwight chime in on how he wants to do that...........


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

why not do a v-band setup or something?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Will be probably do the same thing we did on the R32 we built.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

who did the welding


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Good luck Tom on the repairs. So far I still have to tune the IAC valve, as it is now the car will run but I would like the IAC to operate like stock. Working on getting this first then I will hit the streets and tune the car with the wide band.







. I hope I dont scare anyone with my exhaust.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_who did the welding 

philipwight does all the welding in house.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

downpipe and exhaust housing coated.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_downpipe and exhaust housing coated.









Did I miss something or is Tom's downpipe a 4" to a 3" setup?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Did I miss something or is Tom's downpipe a 4" to a 3" setup?


Standard Stage 3 C2 DP: 3.5" DP
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Did I miss something or is Tom's downpipe a 4" to a 3" setup?

3.5" to 3"


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
3.5" to 3"

Tom needs 4" exhaust.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Tom Long needs 2.5" intercooler piping on the hotside












_Modified by Tom Long at 11:49 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

UPDATE
Got the cylinder head back, looks brand new, the machine shop did a great job............
Also ordered this bad boy too, so we don't run into the same issue again at the 1/4 track...............








Now just gotta figure out where to mount it............


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Can you control boost depending on what gear you are in with that^^? For example, run 6-8psi in 1st, 10-12 in 2nd, and whatever in 3rd?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (R32Jetta)*

Its setup boost by time. for example. wastegate for 3 seconds, 21psi for 2 seconds then full boost at 5 seconds 


_Modified by broke_rado at 10:20 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

while its out close off the damn downpipe and run a dump tube from the waste gate!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

Profec B http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif has been sold............


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (L.I. Dan)*

Thats what I'm doing


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_Thats what I'm doing

















I guess its not by chance that Trust, the parent company of Greddy, is bankrupt either...............
EDIT: for poor grammar



_Modified by Tom Long at 2:01 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Its setup boost by time. for example. wastegate for 3 seconds, 21psi for 2 seconds then full boost at 5 seconds 

_Modified by broke_rado at 10:20 PM 6-30-2009_

whats happens when you shift? what are the parameters? When does it reset?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Andre - I plan on doing a full product review (w/video hopefully ) so the vortex community will understand this product a little better.......... 
Very excited about the changes that is going into the existing setup..........
Will get some pics up for everyone soon..............


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
whats happens when you shift? what are the parameters? When does it reset?

Its setup by a switch to start either off your clutch, ebrake or wherever. And it does boost solely off of time. And it will reset after the timer is up on the prologger.
Only really works good for drag racing for the boost by time part. The baller part about them though is if the car runs lean at anytime it shuts boost off so you dont melt ****, like what happened with tom.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Prologger just showed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*









btw - Anyone know where I can find longer 2nd and 3rd gears for the 02M? 


_Modified by Tom Long at 11:58 AM 7-3-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Only two options I believe, and even then I think they may actually be the same parts...
Euro TDI gears.
HPA O2M Gearset.

Both options are very expensive.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Thanks James.........
What's not expensive at this point







............
I figure if the diff is gonna be changed, I might as well look into this too............
Unless I can find a S4 for less than $5k







...................


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

government auction maybe?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

A) Find a S4 with blown motor
B) Get an A4 and swap an S4 trans (or just rock the 5-speed)... S4 starts with a bunch of other better stuff tho (some interior bits, suspension, etc) but the A4 would be a easy to find cheap...


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

Some A4s come with 6 speeds also.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Where's the Nasty?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

















so fresh and so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Yup. Incredibly nasty, but in such a good way. BTW arent those 2 'ears' on that heat shield for the stock intake mani? Why not remove them? (Or an I just OFF?)


_Modified by PhReE at 7:56 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Yup. Incredibly nasty, but in such a good way. BTW arent those 2 'ears' on that heat shield for the stock intake mani? Why not remove them? (Or an I just OFF?)

_Modified by PhReE at 7:56 PM 7-8-2009_

I hate the ears! They make me want to cut myself.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

great thread!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (engai69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engai69* »_great thread!!!

Thank you.....
The car made the top 10 list chosen to compete for Eurotuner in the Castrol Syntec Top Car Challenge......
Unfortunately, I was edged out by a 700whp S4 but no complaints here b/c the winning car is probably far superior in every aspect.........
I was just happy to be considered among the many top-notch rides, besides, IIRC the rules of the contest disqualifies cars equipped with water/methanol injection anyways







..............








As the old saying goes "_If you can't beat them, joined them....._ (See Sig)








Pic on the new setup coming soon.........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats the spirit!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
As the old saying goes "_If you can't beat them, joined them....._ (See Sig)








Pic on the new setup coming soon.........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

freakin traitor...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
freakin traitor...

yea tom stay true to ya roots ya heard


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
freakin traitor...


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
yea tom stay true to ya roots ya heard

I am.........
Motor stays







...........


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

It's all about traction. The B5 S4 should have come with a turbo VR6 from the factory.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_It's all about traction. The B5 S4 should have come with a turbo VR6 from the factory. 

Hell yes! B5 S4 Turbo VR6 FTW


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Located a black one in CT today thanks to a fellow 24vT friend..........
We'll see if anything materializes.............


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_It's all about traction. The B5 S4 should have come with a turbo VR6 from the factory. 








Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't it come with a *30 Valve TWIN TURBO* V6 from the factory ?








Actually, big props to Tom,







it makes sense to get the most out of your motor by putting it in a better chassis. Just wouldn't make much sense for someone wanting a fast S4 to go the VR6 route. The VR6 exists to be able to fit a big motor in a small car, which gives some limitations.
-m


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_







Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't it come with a *30 Valve TWIN TURBO* V6 from the factory ?









It sure did, but the VR6 fits in there oh-so-much better! It's almost reminiscent of the inline 5 really..


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
It sure did, but the VR6 fits in there oh-so-much better! It's almost reminiscent of the inline 5 really..

I've seen 034's VR6 Turbo A4 in person and it is pretty damned sexy. I've had wet dreams of putting my VRT in my Coupe Quattro ever since








-m


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_







Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't it come with a *30 Valve TWIN TURBO* V6 from the factory ?








Actually, big props to Tom,







it makes sense to get the most out of your motor by putting it in a better chassis. Just wouldn't make much sense for someone wanting a fast S4 to go the VR6 route. The VR6 exists to be able to fit a big motor in a small car, which gives some limitations.
-m

The 2.7T may very well be the worst motor VAG has made. Reliability wise.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
The 2.7T may very well be the worst motor VAG has made. Reliability wise.

+
You have to have a 50+K job clearing yearly,or else,just forget about owning your daily S4.
Cause S4 and reliability and cheap,none of it go's together.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Yeah I don't think the motor itself really is that unreliable, it's just the packaging, stuffing those turbos right up under the frame rails making all sorts of stuff a problem. Crappy oil flow to the lil turbos, very little air flow so they get super hot, etc. Not to mention it's a pain to work on them too.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy **** ballz! moar info on the R32 tho? 689awhp


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

Username is LIGHTSOUT IIRC........


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Catchcan or coolant resivoir?


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

uuhhh.. is it a nuclear generator so Tom can hit his hp goal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

patnzer tank 25bar catch tank??








1/4 inch thick alu plates


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Air/Water intercooler reservoir?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IHookItUuup)*

catch can guys, catch can.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_catch can guys, catch can.

Catchin' excuses!














Why the hell isn't it done yet? lol j/k


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Catchin' excuses!














Why the hell isn't it done yet? lol j/k

waiting on the hotside to come in the mail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Still hasnt come from C2?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

c2 sent wrong one. had to order from precision direct.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_c2 sent wrong one. had to order from precision direct.

Be fore you thow us under the bus.....
Precision's lead time has become ~10-12 weeks, up from ~3-5 days last year.
If you picked a houisng a/r different from our std. offering, we have 
~2 choices
Wait for the houisng. 
or 
send the turbo with housing that is installed.
Good luck getting anything quick from Precision.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*

thats crazy, my Garrett T4 1.06 A/R turbine housing from took me all of 5 days to get here...this was about a month ago...
Hope its back up and running soon Tom!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

You can't use any other housing from another manufacturer?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Just got off the phone with Chris Collier, who returned my call the next business day, everything is being handled.......
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Was notified by Precision this morning that my hotside is backordered.........
So were just gonna run the .68 A/R and call it a day........
Sick and tired of waiting..........


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_ 
Sick and tired of waiting..........










story of my life








Tom you can still make 600whp on the .63 hotside...but I say get dubsquared to make you a sidewinder exhaust manifold and throw a S372 on that hoe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Tom you can still make 600whp on the .63 hotside...but I say get dubsquared to make you a sidewinder exhaust manifold and throw a S372 on that hoe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This. Do it.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

GT45 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Was notified by Precision this morning that my hotside is backordered.........
So were just gonna run the .68 A/R and call it a day........
Sick and tired of waiting..........










Again, can you swap between manufacturers? If so I can order you one from Turbonetics. I just don't know if they will bolt up and clear the wheel and such.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*

^^^^^^^^^^^
I changed my precision .58 housing to a garrett 1.06 housing with no problems


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_^^^^^^^^^^^
I changed my precision .58 housing to a garrett 1.06 housing with no problems

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill call Turbonetics on Monday for you Tom. What size wheel are you using?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

I love this thread, keep it up guys.


----------



## Gimix (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Thanks James.........
What's not expensive at this point







............
I figure if the diff is gonna be changed, I might as well look into this too............
Unless I can find a S4 for less than $5k







...................

theres a local guy here on one of our local street forums who can get cars from copart.com, he only asks for $200 over the car.

_Quote »_we have recently became a car dealer and are offering our services to the public... here is whats up.. if there is a car your going to buy or looking for a project to build we are mofre willing to help you get what your looking for.. there are many cars out there and we will show you everything on the auction everything is all internet based so you can see what we see.. you can look at all the vehicles even before they go up for auction and dates are given for when they do...
all we ask is for a fee of 200.00 for time and purchase you are responsible for paying all transaction fees shipping charges and titling fees as well...
so if this is something you may be interested for your next build or just looking for a newer car at a cheaper price please give us a call and we may help you with your next purchase...
call if you have any more questions or need to schedule an appointment to come look at a vehicle..
636-677-4303/kelvin

even are R32s go for cheap










_Modified by Gimix at 8:35 AM 8-9-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gimix)*

Yes, I really need a copart login........
Just got the small .68 A/R hotside back from the coating shop, so progress and pics will start to roll in soon guys.........
Sorry for the delay........


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

tommy said hes gonna move to so*cal


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_Yes, I really need a copart login........
Just got the small .68 A/R hotside back from the coating shop, so progress and pics will start to roll in soon guys.........
Sorry for the delay........

Apologies! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif J/K Can't wait to see it done, tom!


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

hi tom glad things are takeing shape, matey,,, just woundering how u get from 500 from a small hotside , just baffield me at bit sorry to ask, top therd thow tom , keep at it , ur havin a lot better luck then me at the mo , (dam engine , crap/false spark again







from ms unit


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

hi tom glad things are takeing shape, matey,,, just woundering how u get from 500 from a small hotside , just baffield me at bit sorry to ask, top therd thow tom , keep at it , ur havin a lot better luck then me at the mo , (dam engine , crap/false spark again







from ms unit


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*

you can say that again


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Tom, we need an update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ditch the cast manifolds and go with a custom twinscroll tubular with dual 44MM wastegates.








Hope this things done soon


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Dude... You don't need an S4, you need an R32... I know a guy with one... 
Pay D2 to swap the 3.6 into your shell and we can make a trade/cash deal on the AWD chassis... 

Think. About. it.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
11mm? You mean flip of a switch from your driver seat?

















_Modified by R32Jetta at 5:19 PM 3-25-2009_


which cut out is this exactly, where did you find it?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_

which cut out is this exactly, where did you find it?

Summit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://static.summitracing.com...w.jpg 


_Modified by R32Jetta at 5:24 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_

which cut out is this exactly, where did you find it?

I have seen options in various locales. Summit has them I think. You can also forgo the manual switch and put it on a throttle switch or whatever so it opens up when you floor it.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (adaptorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adaptorman* »_hi tom glad things are takeing shape, matey,,, just woundering how u get from 500 from a small hotside , just baffield me at bit sorry to ask, top therd thow tom , keep at it , ur havin a lot better luck then me at the mo , (dam engine , crap/false spark again







from ms unit 


.68 a/r T4 is not exactly 'small'...
.81 T4 is close to non-streetable (unless your a diehard top end power guy) no 'hard' spool until 4K+ rpm.
The turbine wheel is bigger than a T4 P-trim.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

.68 a/r T4 is not exactly 'small'...
.81 T4 is close to non-streetable (unless your a diehard top end power guy) no 'hard' spool until 4K+ rpm.
The turbine wheel is bigger than a T4 P-trim.
-Jeffrey Atwood

Exactly. A T4 hotisde next to a similarily A/R sized T3 is a massive difference.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom... what's new? It's a shame to watch yours sit while I'm out making turbo noise through my fart can.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Tom! Are you still alive??? No AIM, you're phone's off, no updates. What's going on?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

He's definitely still alive cause he blows Facebook up haha.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_He's definitely still alive cause he blows Facebook up haha.

lmao


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Bryan - I think the car should be done this weekend (minus prologger, intercooler, and watermeth).........
Sorry, I've had a life-changing event happened to me recently (divorced) and re-discovered what it feels like to be single once again..........








I'll get some updates for you guys soon.........
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

toms on that booty
u comming to cali or what?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

.68 a/r T4 is not exactly 'small'...
.81 T4 is close to non-streetable (unless your a diehard top end power guy) no 'hard' spool until 4K+ rpm.
The turbine wheel is bigger than a T4 P-trim.
-Jeffrey Atwood

I have a .82 T4 housing and my spool is fine, definitely "streetable".


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I have a .82 T4 housing and my spool is fine, definitely "streetable".


You have a 2.8 12v in your r32? Slight difference.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You have a 2.8 12v in your r32? Slight difference. 

Yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stock 12v makes ~165whp
Stock R32 makes ~225whp
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

i have a holset hx40 andt3/ 14cm houseing a 2.8 24v and havent a clue what will happern lol bjut ill find out this week , ps ive a spare t4 .82 houseing .....i know spools 3000rpm on a 12v vr6


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You have a 2.8 12v in your r32? Slight difference. 

Does Tom have a 2.8 12v in his Mk4?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2.8 with an r head right?


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_2.8 with an r head right?

"that is corrrrrrectttt"


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
Does Tom have a 2.8 12v in his Mk4?

exactly. My car probably spools a bit better but probably not drastic over Toms car.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
I have a .82 T4 housing and my spool is fine, definitely "streetable".

So Darkside you have .82 T 4 and it spool fine. What do you think about an 1.02 ar where would this spool at 5k or 6k


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*

depends on the turbo.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Running PT62 w/0.82 hotside and spool is definitely streetable - traction is my problem - it get hairy in third and fourth gear


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

S378


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_S378









do it


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

so, uh... the end of the week has come and gone...


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cabzilla)*

Was just at he shop. Didn't see his car there... suppose he picked it up.


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_








do it

ok i will then S378 FTW


















_Modified by Spyda96 at 1:50 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*

meh.... my buddy has an S480, and a GT37R.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

What the hell is the s480 on? Thats a big ass turbo! A GT37R isnt all that big though, or are you saying that they are both on the same car?


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

no updates makes me a sad panda


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spyda96* »_
ok i will then S378 FTW










assuming a 12v


----------



## Spyda96 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

For sure http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4343097


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Spyda96)*

where you at thai boy?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Just picked up the car yesterday.......


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

I'm putting the car up for sale.......
Please spread the word........
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

Damn, that sucks. Seems like everyone is selling their 24vt


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_What the hell is the s480 on? Thats a big ass turbo! A GT37R isnt all that big though, or are you saying that they are both on the same car?









Yup he has them both as a staged turbo setup on his Chevy Duramax Dually. We lined up at the drag strip last night and I took him out of the hole, but then I had mad misfire issues so I wasn't able to get a clean run in. 1.7 60' on street tires was harsh enough to make my radio come out of the cubby and smash my hand though. lol. my car hates the track.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_I'm putting the car up for sale.......
Please spread the word........
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Jacob - its time for me to move onto new hobbies in life.......
I also have:
1) BNIB complete Snow Stage II Watermeth Setup ($220 + shipping) 
2) BNIB VR6 OBDII throttle body nozzle plate ($50 + shipping) 
available for sale as well.........


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I went looking for Tom's posting in the classifieds and I came across Meik's FS thread.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_I went looking for Tom's posting in the classifieds and I came across Meik's FS thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4558209


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp ([email protected])*

good luck bro


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Rebirth - Quest for 500+whp (fourthchirpin)*

understandable, that meth kit is tempting


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_understandable, that meth is tempting


fixed


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

^^^^^


----------



## DH Photography (Sep 9, 2009)

spent all that money just to get walked by vettes


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*








don't sell it!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_spent all that money just to get walked by vettes









and...go


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Seeing you sell this car marks the end of an era! I watched you build this car from the beginning - in fact my car was being built at the same time and it was motivating to see your progress. Good luck with the sale Tom!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_spent all that money just to get walked by vettes









who?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DH Photography)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DH Photography* »_spent all that money just to get walked by vettes









I've seen $100K+ Ferraris and Lamborghinis get walked by vettes, what is your point?......








Welcome to vortex, where any douchebag can sign up, create a username, and start talking *******..........
Unless you got something more insightful to add to this thread, stick to the photography over in the MKIV forums....


_Modified by Tom Long at 5:55 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
I've seen $100K+ Ferraris and Lamborghinis get walked by vettes, what is your point?......








Welcome to vortex, where any douchebag can sign up, create a username, and start talking *******..........
Unless you got something more insightful to add to this thread, stick to the photography over in the MKIV forums....

_Modified by Tom Long at 5:55 AM 9-14-2009_

LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
WTB - 2000-2002 B5 S4 with blown motor, 6-spd manual

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wont tell if you wont tell...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

i wish you luck with your sale man, been lurking in here for quite a while now, and its been a fun ride watching this all develope. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4565088


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wont tell if you wont tell...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ooooo.....GL with the next project Tom, welcome to the club. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

VRTs are made to be driven in 40 degree ambient temp weather








Mr. Viper SRT-10 got introduced to my Hybrid last night, good times








Car is running good!...
Drag Radials are almost bald...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

*Car has been SOLD to DCdense88*
He is planning to further develop the car, primary beefing up the drivetrain to tolerate the horsepower as well as beautifying it. 
I'm sure he will start his own build thread sometime soon. 
It's been fun guys, I'm sure I'll be back sometime in the future


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_*Car has been SOLD to DCdense88*
He is planning to further develop the car, primary beefing up the drivetrain to tolerate the horsepower as well as beautifying it. 
I'm sure he will start his own build thread sometime soon. 
It's been fun guys, I'm sure I'll be back sometime in the future










Tom!!! Oh no! Well it's what you wanted. Good to see you were able to see it. 
Are you planning another toy any time soon?
Take care, buddy.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: (Weiss)*

dang. congrats on the sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Tom!!! Oh no! Well it's what you wanted. Good to see you were able to see it. 
Are you planning another toy any time soon?
Take care, buddy. 

Bryan - John, the new owner, is not far from you in Ohio, in fact I gave him you contact info...


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You ever get track times with this car?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_You ever get track times with this car?

No...besides MKIVs are better served as highway cars anyway...if you wanna track a VRT, I say dump the motor into a MKIII, MKII, or MKI and call it a day.
Unless of course you go AWD with a full Quattro drivetrain via Audi S4


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*

i disagree, my car is fine and dandy around a road course








2700lb's!








and now a snail heehheh


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
No...besides MKIVs are better served as highway cars anyway...if you wanna track a VRT, I say dump the motor into a MKIII, MKII, or MKI and call it a day.
Unless of course you go AWD with a full Quattro drivetrain via Audi S4









Oh I know. Just was wondering if you ever got any times.
Any highway kill videos then?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_Any highway kill videos then?









There are several floating around on youtube of the car versus 2 evos but I rather not post them due to law enforcement and the fact that street racing is highly illegal


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_
There are several floating around on youtube of the car versus 2 evos but I rather not post them due to law enforcement and the fact that street racing is highly illegal









It was in Mexico, though.








Thanks man. I can't wait to finally get to see youre car in person. Small effin world too. I raced his Eclipse in my van a few years ago.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Denniswhat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denniswhat* »_

Any highway kill videos then?









Please tell me where to watch these videos ? !


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_*Car has been SOLD to DCdense88*
He is planning to further develop the car, primary beefing up the drivetrain to tolerate the horsepower as well as beautifying it. 
I'm sure he will start his own build thread sometime soon. 
It's been fun guys, I'm sure I'll be back sometime in the future



















just bumping to read this when i get home from work.
i dont have a vrT but i couldnt imagine selling my car at this point. i have put so much time and money into it (second build complete with engine) that parting with it would almost be like selling one of my kids. and to think im only at mid 400's whp.... id be so in love with your build that i probably would sell one of the kids to keep it. nah just jokeing lol.... GL and come back soon with another project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*V6*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlkKl4JP1Tk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

That was the longest build-up to nothing I've ever seen. 58 pages. No numbers, no nothing. I guess I can still call 'em like they are.


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*V6*

http://www.sotymacher.wbs.cz/Golf-IV-VR6.html


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EIP sucks get that sh..it out of here


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*http://www.sotymacher.wbs.cz*

It was just likeopcorn:


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*http://www.sotymacher.wbs.cz*

new image http://www.vw-club.cz/download/file.php?id=443744&mode=view


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

cabzilla said:


> That was the longest build-up to nothing I've ever seen. 58 pages. No numbers, no nothing. I guess I can still call 'em like they are.


Ouch! 

Tell you what...I'm contemplating a comeback with a new project, what kind of numbers do you want to see?!?! 

_The objective of this build was to hit 500whp, and the mission was accomplished..._ The pictures I provided was to be informative...

Never said anywhere in this buildthread that I had any plans to make this thing run 9sec at the track, afterall, its a 3000+lb FWD MKIV golf :screwy: Its just isn't built for that...

Wow, I take a 3 year break from this place come back to find it even more hostile...you figure people would mature a little bit over the years :heart:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Welcome back boss :wave:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Tom Long said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Tell you what...I'm contemplating a comeback with a new project, what kind of numbers do you want to see?!?!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Tom, looking forward to seeing the new poject :wave:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

KubotaPowered said:


> Welcome back Tom, looking forward to seeing the new poject :wave:


*2

:beer:


----------



## joeeveryman87 (Dec 6, 2010)

A much needed bump up for 2012 on this thread!! this has been a very imformative thread and shouldnt be lost in the ages of Vortex :beer:


----------

